# Perchè si perdona un tradimento?



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Perchè si perdona un tradimento?*

Senza troppi giri di parole:CONVENIENZA!!Avanti il primo......


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

a) per amore
b) perchè conviene
c) ti tocchi


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



oscuro ha detto:


> Senza troppi giri di parole:CONVENIENZA!!Avanti il primo......


La convenienza non ha necessariamente un significato negativo, biasimevole.


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a) per amore
> b) perchè conviene
> c) ti tocchi


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza troppi giri di parole:CONVENIENZA!!Avanti il primo......


ma se si tradisce e non si lascia il primo a pensare alla convenienza è il traditore e siccome è lui colui che decide la situazione è soprattutto nel suo caso che possiamo parlare di convenienza appunto.
scusate...penso in aramaico e debbo tradurre direttamente in italiano


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza troppi giri di parole:CONVENIENZA!!Avanti il primo......


per amore. o perchè sei pirla. o entrambe


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

Per amore?Mi aspettavo questa risposta che a mio parere è strana!Tu ami una persona che ti tradisce....domanda puoi amare qualcuno che non ti ama?Non dovrebbe esserci reciprocità in una coppia?reciprocità di sentimenti e di rispetto  di trasparenza?Ok perdoni per amore...ma chi perdona si vuole bene?ha stima di se stesso?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



oscuro ha detto:


> Per amore?Mi aspettavo questa risposta che a mio parere è strana!Tu ami una persona che ti tradisce....domanda puoi amare qualcuno che non ti ama?Non dovrebbe esserci reciprocità in una coppia?reciprocità di sentimenti e di rispetto  di trasparenza?Ok perdoni per amore...ma chi perdona si vuole bene?ha stima di se stesso?


Qui non ti quoto: si, puoi. E sono kazzi amarostici


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

Sai che son un profondo cultore dell'autoerotismo...trovo la risposta non attinente!!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Rock*

Certo...però laCONVENIENZA è altra cosa rispetto all'amore.....!!!


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per amore?Mi aspettavo questa risposta che a mio parere è strana!Tu ami una persona che ti tradisce....domanda puoi amare qualcuno che non ti ama?Non dovrebbe esserci reciprocità in una coppia?reciprocità di sentimenti e di rispetto di trasparenza?Ok perdoni per amore...ma chi perdona si vuole bene?ha stima di se stesso?


oscuro, se ami una persona non basta un tradimento per disamorarsi.
capisco benissimo quello che dici, può sembrare che perdonando io mi voglia meno bene
io infatti mi tocco e non perdono


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Giugno 2009)

*........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> per amore. o perchè sei pirla. o entrambe


se volevi dire "masochismo",  mi associo.


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Rock*

Infatti mica dico di no....però attenzioneUOI AMARE CHI NON TI AMA NELLA STESSA MISURA IN CUI NON AMI TE STESSO.....!Insomma non puoi amare te stesso e chi non ti ama contemporaneamente ...chiaro vero?


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per amore?Mi aspettavo questa risposta che a mio parere è strana!Tu ami una persona che ti tradisce....domanda puoi amare qualcuno che non ti ama?Non dovrebbe esserci reciprocità in una coppia?reciprocità di sentimenti e di rispetto  di trasparenza?Ok perdoni per amore...ma chi perdona si vuole bene?ha stima di se stesso?


certo che si può, però questo non dovrebbe aver nulla a che vedere con il restare o meno con una persona


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

Ecco non basta a disamorarsi...concordo...ma la stima decresce,il rispetto idem,e le cose affondano inevitabilmente....!Se non si affonda...è perchè conviene non far affondare....o meglio si pensa che possa convenire!!!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti mica dico di no....però attenzioneUOI AMARE CHI NON TI AMA NELLA STESSA MISURA IN CUI NON AMI TE STESSO.....!Insomma non puoi amare te stesso e chi non ti ama contemporaneamente ...chiaro vero?


Purtroppo oscuro credo che nei sentimenti le equazioni non reggano 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Regna l'imponderabile


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*La triglia*

Ho una convinzione:Chi perdona...non si vuole bene abbastanza o non ha una grande stima di se stesso!!!


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco non basta a disamorarsi...concordo...*ma la stima decresce,il rispetto idem*,e le cose affondano inevitabilmente....!Se non si affonda...è perchè conviene non far affondare....o meglio si pensa che possa convenire!!!!


 
si, sicuramente 
io ho perdonato solo una volta il tradimento e  solo perchè ero in debito.
oggi non so se lo rifarei


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho una convinzione:Chi perdona...non si vuole bene abbastanza o non ha una grande stima di se stesso!!!


ma no che cazzata.
chi perdona ha un carattere e un modo di pensare che è diverso da chi non tollera un tradimento
tutto qui


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Rock*

Tu dici?Io dico che si dice così perchè ci conviene credere che regni l'imponderabile.....e stai parlando con uno che dopo 2 ore passate a parlare con una donna ha cambiato la sua vita in 24 ore....!!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

E dimmi che carattere ha uno che perdona?


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dimmi che carattere ha uno che perdona?


un buon carattere?
non puoi dire che chi perdona, atto di grandissima elevatura mentale, sia un pirla che non si vuole bene.
chi perdona ha un amore per la persona che l'ha tradita che va al di là del rancore e del senso di vendetta
poi ovviamente dietro un perdono ci sono tantissimi fattori, dal tipo di storia, quanto tempo, che tipo di rapporto, insomma, non è che si perdona e punto


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per amore?Mi aspettavo questa risposta che a mio parere è strana!Tu ami una persona che ti tradisce....domanda puoi amare qualcuno che non ti ama?Non dovrebbe esserci reciprocità in una coppia?reciprocità di sentimenti e di rispetto  di trasparenza?Ok perdoni per amore...ma chi perdona si vuole bene?ha stima di se stesso?


benchè il tradimento implichi una crisi di autostima del tradito, ti dirò che è possibile addirittura pensare che il tradito che continua ad amare sia addirittura colui che si stima di più.
comunque avevo risposto nell'altro 3d
vado, copio e riposto


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

Citazione:
Originariamente inviato da *oscuro*  
_Qui non è questione di storie.....qui è una questione di dinamiche mentali!Poi ho fatto un discorso generale....tu perchè hai perdonato?_

perchè lo amo anche se mi ha tradito e penso che anche lui mi ami.
bè poi, anche sul significato di perdonare bisognerebbe intendersi.
io sono predisposta a perdonarlo, ma la storia (perchè è questione di storie) è ancora in itinere
anzi forse il perdono, in una determinata accezione, non è neanche così necessario.
poi come credo di aver già detto da qualche parte quando parlate di perdono per convenienza a me viene in mente quella economica e sociale
forse invece intendete quella emotiva e sentimentale
ma per me questa non è convenienza, perchè alla fine il bilancio del continuare ad amare chi ti ha tradito non è misurabile.
la questione di fondo è che se tu capisci che ami ancora chi ti ha tradito e pensi che anche quella persona ti ama, non riesci a vederlo come una persona diversa, ma come la stessa persona che è scivolata 
non è che ti conviene stare con lei, provarci ancora
è che non puoi fare altro
poi così è per me

se invece non riuscissi a credere nel suo amore
proprio perchè lo amo avrei bisogno di cancellarlo


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un buon carattere?
> non puoi dire che chi perdona, atto di grandissima elevatura mentale, sia un pirla che non si vuole bene.
> chi perdona ha un amore per la persona che l'ha tradita che va al di là del rancore e del senso di vendetta
> poi ovviamente dietro un perdono ci sono tantissimi fattori, dal tipo di storia, quanto tempo, che tipo di rapporto, insomma, non è che si perdona e punto


ti straquoto
da "un" a "punto"
lettera per lettera


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho una convinzione:Chi perdona...non si vuole bene abbastanza o non ha una grande stima di se stesso!!!


credo che tu non stia separando il perdonare dal restare ... 

posso perdonare un tradimento, ma questo non implica che io resti con quella persona, tanto quando posso restare senza aver perdonato, per so quanti possibili motivi tra cui pure la vendetta, ma se non scindi il sentimento dalla seguente azione ti impantani


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dimmi che carattere ha uno che perdona?


il proprio.
esattamente come chi non perdona.
io rientro tra chi non perdona. oddio... in realtà perdono pure. ma ognuno per la sua strada.
io ci ho provato. ho perdonato, ma non ho dimenticato e la fiducia è andata dove è andata, quindi...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dimmi che carattere ha uno che perdona?


 
ho sempre adorato questa definizione della vicenda....

_Lo sciocco non perdona e non dimentica, l'ingenuo perdona e dimentica, il saggio perdona... ma non dimentica!_


_che ne dite??_


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

Io invece posso pensare che ha un carattere debole e insicuro senza esser un pirla?posso pensare che non è questione di rancore ma non voglia cambiare l'ordine delle cose che regolano la stabilità della sua vita?Io credo questo....penso sia rispettabile o no?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il proprio.
> esattamente come chi non perdona.
> io rientro tra chi non perdona. oddio... in realtà perdono pure. ma ognuno per la sua strada.
> io ci ho provato. ho perdonato, ma non ho dimenticato e la fiducia è andata dove è andata, quindi...


 
quindi sei saggia.... angelo....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




leggi su....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ho sempre adorato questa definizione della vicenda....
> 
> _Lo sciocco non perdona e non dimentica, l'ingenuo perdona e dimentica, il saggio perdona... ma non dimentica!_
> 
> ...


che sono troppo saggia


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io invece posso pensare che ha un carattere debole e insicuro senza esser un pirla?posso pensare che non è questione di rancore ma non voglia cambiare l'ordine delle cose che regolano la stabilità della sua vita?Io credo questo....penso sia rispettabile o no?


non hai capito.
ho detto non puoi pensare che chi perdona sia un pirla.


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*La triglia*

Chiaramente mi riferisco a quelli che perdonano e rimangono...io non perdono quindi non rimango...!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

ma chi ha detto che si perdona?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che sono troppo saggia


 
odio averlo constatato.... ma è così....


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

Infatti mai detto...chi perdona = pirla...ho detto che è un insicuro e un debole!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto che si perdona?


 
tu nn perdoni mai??


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Ragazzi*

Io vi saluto...perchè se faccio tardi non mi perdonano....!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> il proprio.
> esattamente come chi non perdona.
> io rientro tra chi non perdona. oddio... in realtà perdono pure. ma ognuno per la sua strada.
> io ci ho provato. ho perdonato, ma non ho dimenticato e la fiducia è andata dove è andata, quindi...


Dovremmo parlare un po' più di questo: fiducia ...... ci sei ancora?
E' per me questo il punto, più che il perchè .


----------



## Old Loscma1 (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti mai detto...chi perdona = pirla...ho detto che è un insicuro e un debole!!!


 
se uno perdona candida è un pirla...

se perdoni un tradimento.... bhe, iniziamo a valutare bene di cosa si parla....

certo io dopo un tradimento ho lasciato.... perchè nn riuscivo a perdonare...

dopo un pò ho capito di aver avuto delle colpe anche io... quindi ho perdonato.... ma non sono tornato indietro... perchè nn ho dimenticato....

secondo te sono stato debole???  secondo me no.... solo saggio....

ma se fossi tronato indietro??... se il pentimento fosse stato onesto??.... 

a volte può succedere....


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io invece posso pensare che ha un carattere debole e insicuro senza esser un pirla?posso pensare che non è questione di rancore ma non voglia cambiare l'ordine delle cose che regolano la stabilità della sua vita?Io credo questo....penso sia rispettabile o no?


tu puoi dire quello che vuoi.
ma correttezza intellettuale vorrebbe che tu dicessi "io penso che se mi succedesse sarebbe così ( o quando mi è successo è stato così)" 
dire "per me è così " soprattutto se non ci sei passato è come dire che tutti quelli che ci sono passati ed hanno agito diversamente, e mi pare che qui ce ne siano diversi, o sono bugiardi o se la raccontano o sono dei pirla


----------



## MK (10 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se si tradisce e non si lascia il primo a pensare alla convenienza è il traditore e siccome è lui colui che decide la situazione è soprattutto nel suo caso che possiamo parlare di convenienza appunto.


Yessssssss.


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vi saluto...perchè se faccio tardi non mi perdonano....!!












   che stordito


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Aspetta*

Io parlo in generale.....quando ho tradito....ho chiuso e son sparito....!!Poi quando la persona con la quale mi ero lasciato da poco frequentava un altro son sparito...!Quindi io credo questo....poi è vero che dipende anche da in quale fase di vita ci troviamo....!!!


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*Brugola*

Dai che son simpatico....raramente....!!!!


----------



## MK (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io parlo in generale.....*quando ho tradito....ho chiuso e son sparito....!!*Poi quando la persona con la quale mi ero lasciato da poco frequentava un altro son sparito...!Quindi io credo questo....poi è vero che dipende anche da in quale fase di vita ci troviamo....!!!


Non la amavi allora, nemmeno una lettera d'addio? Cattivissimo...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

posso impormi di perdonare (con sforzi notevoli) ma è praticamemte impossibile dimenticare quindi il perdono perde senso.
Considero chi è capace di perdonare una persona speciale, quasi superiore.
Io ,purtroppo, non lo sono affatto.
Il rancore e la delusione per il tradimento subìto per me riescono a cancellare l'amore.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Giugno 2009)

Io di principio sono convinto che in generale il perdono sia sempre dovuto (e non parlo solo di tradimento), nello stesso tempo mi sono dovuto rendere conto che non sono capace di perdonare, pertanto tiro a campare tentando di non calcare troppo la mano con i rinfacciamenti, e sperando di non scoppiare nel momento sbagliato. Ma prima o poi scoppio.
Perdonare per convenienza è una contraddizione in termini: il perdono vero è incondizionato, la convenienza è una scelta di male minore per sè, pertanto non è perdonare ma incassare il colpo per incapacità di reagire.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che son simpatico....raramente....!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Dovremmo parlare un po' più di questo: fiducia ...... ci sei ancora?
> E' per me questo il punto, più che il perchè .



anche per me è questo il punto.
io dò sempre fiducia totale. totalissima. non sono limitata in questo, dalle esperienze precedenti, mie o di amici/e conoscenti; è una fiducia serena, non viziata da sospetti, dubbi. ripeto: a costo di passà per grulla, totale. ma se chi ha la mia fiducia, mi dimostra che non se la merita, questa crolla come un castello di carte e non ho la capacità di tornare indietro.


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu puoi dire quello che vuoi.
> ma correttezza intellettuale vorrebbe che tu dicessi "io penso che se mi succedesse sarebbe così ( o quando mi è successo è stato così)"
> dire "per me è così " soprattutto se non ci sei passato è come dire che tutti quelli che ci sono passati ed hanno agito diversamente, e mi pare che qui ce ne siano diversi, o sono bugiardi o se la raccontano o sono dei pirla


amore mio, tu sei un caso particolare qui dentro.
tu stai cercando di perdonare, e anche questa è una cosa che non succede quasi mai 
insomma, sei una perlina rara


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> amore mio, tu sei un caso particolare qui dentro.
> tu stai cercando di perdonare, e anche questa è una cosa che non succede quasi mai
> insomma, sei una perlina rara


 e lo fa in modo equilibrato e intelligente


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> posso impormi di perdonare (con sforzi notevoli) ma è praticamemte impossibile dimenticare quindi il perdono perde senso.
> Considero chi è capace di perdonare una persona speciale, quasi superiore.
> Io ,purtroppo, non lo sono affatto.
> Il rancore e la delusione per il tradimento subìto per me riescono a cancellare l'amore.





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io di principio sono convinto che in generale il perdono sia sempre dovuto (e non parlo solo di tradimento), nello stesso tempo mi sono dovuto rendere conto che non sono capace di perdonare, pertanto tiro a campare tentando di non calcare troppo la mano con i rinfacciamenti, e sperando di non scoppiare nel momento sbagliato. Ma prima o poi scoppio.
> Perdonare per convenienza è una contraddizione in termini: il perdono vero è incondizionato, la convenienza è una scelta di male minore per sè, pertanto non è perdonare ma incassare il colpo per incapacità di reagire.


perdonare è diverso da dimenticare
dimenticare non si può
ma razionalizzare, comprendere, mettersi per un momento nei panni dell'altro (e anche bruciarli se è il caso, vabbe era per ridere)
non è una cosa che si fa all'istante
ma se ci si riesce forse ne vale la pena (se ami)
se io posso riuscirci lo sapremo in futuro
ma dipende anche da lui e dal fatto che non smetta di pensare che mi ama


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perdonare è diverso da dimenticare
> dimenticare non si può
> ma razionalizzare, comprendere, mettersi per un momento nei panni dell'altro (e anche bruciarli se è il caso, vabbe era per ridere)
> non è una cosa che si fa all'istante
> ...


tu sei una persona speciale infatti.
Per perdonare ci vuole un'eccezionale grandezza d'animo.
T'invidio sai?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu sei una persona speciale infatti.
> Per perdonare ci vuole un'eccezionale grandezza d'animo.
> T'invidio sai?


 
ma anche no  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ogni tanto mi chiedo cosa resterà di me se scoprirò che sbaglio
(ancora)


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perdonare è diverso da dimenticare
> dimenticare non si può
> ma razionalizzare, comprendere, mettersi per un momento nei panni dell'altro (e anche bruciarli se è il caso, vabbe era per ridere)
> non è una cosa che si fa all'istante
> ...


 è fondamentale .è chiaro che , almeno per me, si può perdonare fino a quando riscontri che c'è amore nell'altro
altrimenti non di può...e non si deve , direi


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perdonare è diverso da dimenticare
> dimenticare non si può
> ma razionalizzare, comprendere, mettersi per un momento nei panni dell'altro (e anche bruciarli se è il caso, vabbe era per ridere)
> non è una cosa che si fa all'istante
> ...


La dimenticanza è un'artifizio inconsapevole che ci esime dal prendere la decisione se perdonare o no: una volta dimenticato il torto, non c'è più nulla da perdonare. Non tutti ne sono capaci.
Io nei panni di mia moglie mi ci sono messo, e posso senza dubbio capire i suoi perchè, ma dentro di me, mio malgrado, il rancore continua a covare, grazie alla parte peggiore di me.
Me ne vergogno, ma per il momento non riesco a reagire.
Penso però anche che il perdono sia un'arma pericolosa perchè mette nelle condizioni l'altro di essere in debito doppio: per il torto fatto e per il perdono ricevuto. Forse il perdono è la peggiore delle vendette. (salvo che non si perdoni un imbecille)


----------



## lale75 (10 Giugno 2009)

Conveninenza, forse, in alcuni casi. Concordo sul fatto che si può perdonare ma dimenticare mai e chi riesce a perdonare è davvero da ammirare. Io non riuscirei più ad avere fiducia, ogni donna sarebbe una potenziale "altra" quindi non avrebbe più senso restare assieme.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche per me è questo il punto.
> io dò sempre fiducia totale. totalissima. non sono limitata in questo, dalle esperienze precedenti, mie o di amici/e conoscenti; è una fiducia serena, non viziata da sospetti, dubbi. ripeto: a costo di passà per grulla, totale. ma se chi ha la mia fiducia, mi dimostra che non se la merita, questa crolla come un castello di carte e non ho la capacità di tornare indietro.


ma è un punto che dopo il tradimento non ti porresti proprio se non continuassi ad amare.
allora il punto è 
amo?
e se si, potrò riproporre con chi amo e mi ha tradito la stessa fiducia cieca?
forse no, 
forse sarà un po' più cauta almeno per un po'
ma se non è totale sfiducia forse ci si può convivere?

guardate che quando parlo con voi di queste cose è come se pensassi a voce alta provando a dar forma compiuta alle sensazioni.

poi
magari torno a casa e gli spacco la testa a padellate 

	
	
		
		
	


	




quindi non mi ritengo impegnata


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Conveninenza, forse, in alcuni casi. Concordo sul fatto che si può perdonare ma dimenticare mai e chi riesce a perdonare è davvero da ammirare. Io non riuscirei più ad avere fiducia, ogni donna sarebbe una potenziale "altra" quindi non avrebbe più senso restare assieme.


Anche la fiducia penso sia un concetto diverso dal perdono: perdonare significa comprendere ed accettare, non può essere un'affrancatura sui difetti altrui.
Posso quindi perdonare senza riporre nuova fiducia, tanto come posso concedere nuova fiducia senza aver davvero perdonato il passato.


----------



## lale75 (10 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Anche la fiducia penso sia un concetto diverso dal perdono: perdonare significa comprendere ed accettare, non può essere un'affrancatura sui difetti altrui.
> Posso quindi perdonare senza riporre nuova fiducia, tanto come posso concedere nuova fiducia senza aver davvero perdonato il passato.


 
Ma se dai fiducia cieca e vieni tradito non riesci più (almeno, non io, credo) a vivere beato come prima, ripeto, ogni altra donna sarebbe una potenziale amante e allora che senso ha doversi guardare continuamente alle spalle aspettando un'altra pugnalata?Questo non significa che smetterei di amare ma semplicemente che vivrei male per il resto della vita, continuamente nel sospetto ad ogni telefonata, ad ogni sms, ad ogni ritardo...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per amore?Mi aspettavo questa risposta che a mio parere è strana!Tu ami una persona che ti tradisce....domanda puoi amare qualcuno che non ti ama?Non dovrebbe esserci reciprocità in una coppia?reciprocità di sentimenti e di rispetto di trasparenza?Ok perdoni per amore...ma chi perdona si vuole bene?ha stima di se stesso?


posto che la cosa del perdono mi viene piuttosto male balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




    credo si possa perdonare per amore, perchè spesso capita di amare chi non ci ama. 
Mi domanderei: si può amare chi non ci rispetta?
Temo, ancora di sì. 
Però aggiungo una cosa, si può amare e ugualmente decidere di non perdonare. Perchè semplicemente non ne si è capaci.
Alla fine di tutto la domanda diventa: chi ci tradisce vuol dire che non ci ama e non ci rispetta più????
Ho tradito e sono conscia oggi che era una amore finito: non amavo più. Eppure molti 'scivolano', hanno degli sbandamenti, credono di provare una cosa e invece era un'altra.... credo ci siano troppi fattori e ogni caso sia così unico da non poterlo generalizzare...
credo che il perdono, quello vero, sia cosa così difficile da non essere possibile farlo per convenienza.
Se mio marito mi tradisce e lo perdono pur di rimanere coi suoi soldini in tasca o con la mia posizione sociale, vuol dire che non lo amo più nemmeno io, perchè se no la sofferenza sarebbe troppo grande.
Chi ama e perdona per amore soffre come un cane e ne abbiamo qui quotidianamente la prova.


----------



## lale75 (10 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> posto che la cosa del perdono mi viene piuttosto male balloon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Credo di sì, che ci tradisce non ami più...


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Credo di sì, che ci tradisce non ami più...


a me non è successo così
ho tradito perchè sono stata cogliona e superficiale.
ma lui lo amavo eccome
so che sembra difficile, ma è così


----------



## Grande82 (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche per me è questo il punto.
> io dò sempre fiducia totale. totalissima. non sono limitata in questo, dalle esperienze precedenti, mie o di amici/e conoscenti; è una fiducia serena, non viziata da sospetti, dubbi. ripeto: a costo di passà per grulla, totale. ma se chi ha la mia fiducia, mi dimostra che non se la merita, questa crolla come un castello di carte e non ho la capacità di tornare indietro.


 ti quoto, parola per parola.
Quando subii il tradimento del mio primo fidanzato mi crollò il mondo addosso. Soffrii come una bestia ma non ero capace di dimenticare. Soffrii per le speranze disattese ma smisi di amarlo nel momento stesso in cui capii che persona era e come mi aveva tradito.
Puff.. la sensazione è proprio quella, castello di carte che viene giù.
Quasi senza rancore, in fondo, dolore e indifferenza... 


Amoremio ha detto:


> ma è un punto che dopo il tradimento non ti porresti proprio se non continuassi ad amare.
> allora il punto è
> amo?
> e se si, potrò riproporre con chi amo e mi ha tradito la stessa fiducia cieca?
> ...


il fatto è che per me un tradimento subito IMPLICA un cambiamento sostanziale della persona con cui stò. Io credevo fosse in un modo, invece è in un altro, ha valori diversi ed è persona differente. La amo comunque? Questo è altro paio di maniche. Un uomo che mi venisse a dire 'forse amo lei' mi distruggerebbe ma almeno manterrebbe la mia stima. Per cui so che lo perdonerei, ma non penso che potrei dimenticare e ritar su il castello di carte, carta su carta....


----------



## Grande82 (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me non è successo così
> ho tradito perchè sono stata cogliona e superficiale.
> ma lui lo amavo eccome
> so che sembra difficile, ma è così


 hai confessato, se posso chiederlo? e lui come ha reagito?


----------



## Old Lady Hope (10 Giugno 2009)

nel primo anno che ero col mio attuale compagno lui mi ha tradita... la prima reazione è stata quella di lasciarlo ma poi l'ho perdonato... per amore e perchè avevo capito che nella nostra relazione c'era qualcosa che non andava per colpa di entrambi e non solo sua...
ne abbiamo parlato a lungo e inizialmente non è stato semplice ma alla fine ce l'ho fatta a perdonarlo....


----------



## brugola (10 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> hai confessato, se posso chiederlo? e lui come ha reagito?


 
non mi sono manco preoccupata di nasconderlo..
lui ha sofferto come un cane.
a ripensarci sto male ancora oggi

ps. c'è da dire che anni dopo me l'ha fatta pagare cara  eh?


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Anche la fiducia penso sia un concetto diverso dal perdono: perdonare significa comprendere ed accettare, non può essere un'affrancatura sui difetti altrui.
> Posso quindi perdonare senza riporre nuova fiducia, tanto come posso concedere nuova fiducia senza aver davvero perdonato il passato.


Temo che questo accada molto spesso...
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (10 Giugno 2009)

*Comunque...*

....resto sempre del parere che il perdono o come si voglia chiamare la non voglia di distruggere un rapporto dipenda molto da COME si é svolto il tradimento. Tradire é tradire, ma ci sono tradimenti che sono assolutamente insopportabili ..... dirò di più, tanto più valutiamo concettualmente il/la partner e tanto più un tradimento sgangherato ce lo fa scendere a picco. Ci sono perdoni che, in contesti particolari, diventano umani compatimenti.
Bruja


----------



## Old Loscma1 (10 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ....resto sempre del parere che il perdono o come si voglia chiamare la non voglia di diostruggere un rapporto dipenda molti da COME si é svolto il tradimento. Tradire é tradire, ma ci sono tradimenti che sono assolutamente insopportabili ..... dirò di più, tanto più valutiamo concettualmente il/la partner e tanto più un tradimento sgangherato ce lo fa scendere a picco. Ci sono perdoni che, in contesti particolari, diventano umani compatimenti.
> Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma è un punto che dopo il tradimento non ti porresti proprio se non continuassi ad amare.
> allora il punto è
> amo?
> e se si, potrò riproporre con chi amo e mi ha tradito la stessa fiducia cieca?
> ...


scusa ma come puoi dire come reagirà un'altra persona? tu reagisci a modo tuo, io a modo mio. io di continuare a stare con una persona che mi ha preso per il culo, non me la sento. di ridargli una fiducia con la quale ci ci si è pulito il culo, ancora meno. ognuno fa ciò che ci sente. io voglio vivere serena, e la mia idea di serenità include una dose illimitata e incondizionata di fiducia.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma come puoi dire come reagirà un'altra persona? tu reagisci a modo tuo, io a modo mio. io di continuare a stare *con una persona che mi ha preso per il culo, non me la sento. di ridargli una fiducia con la quale ci ci si è pulito il culo*, ancora meno. ognuno fa ciò che ci sente. io voglio vivere serena, e la mia idea di serenità include una dose illimitata e incondizionata di fiducia.


anche se il tradimento appare semplicemente come un  uomo o una donna che vanno con un altro
le sfumature sono proprio tante, angelo: e può anche accadere che ci siano responsabilità di chi viene tradito ...condizioni particolari e tante altre cose che non puoi mettere alla pari con certe mascalzonate,per dire.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche se il tradimento appare semplicemente come un  uomo o una donna che vanno con un altro
> le sfumature sono proprio tante, angelo: *e può anche accadere che ci siano responsabilità di chi viene tradito ...*condizioni particolari e tante altre cose che non puoi mettere alla pari con certe mascalzonate,per dire.


questa cosa ogni volta che la leggo mi fa rizzare i capelli.
quali sono le responsabilità del tradito? e soprattutto, lui ne è ben conscio? se no, perché non parlare prima di tradire? se sì e se ne infischia, perché non lasciare?


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *questa cosa ogni volta che la leggo mi fa rizzare i capelli.*
> *quali sono le responsabilità del tradito? e soprattutto, lui ne è ben conscio? se no, perché non parlare prima di tradire? se *sì e se ne infischia, perché non lasciare?


 in genere anche a me se detta da traditori incalliti. ma oggettivamente possono anche esistre concause di responsabilità...è chiaro poi che è molto più semplice bypassarle allegramente che parlarne


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in genere anche a me se detta da traditori incalliti. *ma oggettivamente possono anche esistre concause di responsabilità*...è chiaro poi che è molto più semplice bypassarle allegramente che parlarne


su questo concordo. però sai in fondo, davanti a una coppia che si regge l'anima coi denti, che sta insieme perché deve, o per abitudine, o per chissà quale altra ragione, ammetto che il tradimento alla fine lo vedo come l'ultimo dei mali. il primo è l'accanimento terapeutico nei confronti della coppia stessa. se invece queste concause sono in una coppia "sana", allora non giustifico e non riesco ad essere clemente. non so se mi spiego (nella mia mente il concetto è chiarissimo)... se io e te stiamo assieme e tu vedi in me una o più ragioni che possano spingerti a cercare altro altrove  senza parlarmene, e io in cuor mio sono serena e convinta che tutto vada a gonfie vele, perdi ai miei occhi ogni credibilità.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> su questo concordo. però sai in fondo, davanti a una coppia che si regge l'anima coi denti, che sta insieme perché deve, o per abitudine, o per chissà quale altra ragione, ammetto che il tradimento alla fine lo vedo come l'ultimo dei mali. il primo è l'accanimento terapeutico nei confronti della coppia stessa. se invece queste concause sono in una coppia "sana", allora non giustifico e non riesco ad essere clemente. non so se mi spiego (nella mia mente il concetto è chiarissimo)... se io e te stiamo assieme e tu vedi in me una o più ragioni che possano spingerti a cercare altro altrove senza parlarmene, e io in cuor mio sono serena e convinta che tutto vada a gonfie vele, perdi ai miei occhi ogni credibilità.


 ti capisco benissimo perché è la stessa visione che avevo parecchi anni fa, la vita ammorbidisce tanti concetti.
e pensa che ti dico per fortuna


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti capisco benissimo perché è la stessa visione che avevo parecchi anni fa, la vita ammorbidisce tanti concetti.
> e pensa che ti dico per fortuna



non posso certo escludere a priori che con il tempo cambierò anche io la mia visione.
ci si vede fra dieci anni? stesso posto, stessa ora


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non posso certo escludere a priori che con il tempo cambierò anche io la mia visione.
> ci si vede fra dieci anni? stesso posto, stessa ora


ok 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 se non vengo io mando fedifrago con il vaso bormioli e la mia polverina dentro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...








o tu o non se ne fa niente


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Anche la fiducia penso sia un concetto diverso dal perdono: perdonare significa comprendere ed accettare, non può essere un'affrancatura sui difetti altrui.
> Posso quindi perdonare senza riporre nuova fiducia, tanto come posso concedere nuova fiducia senza aver davvero perdonato il passato.


quoto con lagrimucce


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> posto che la cosa del perdono mi viene piuttosto male balloon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


credo anch'io


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2009)

Perche' si vuole perdonare


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> credo che tu non stia separando il perdonare dal restare ...
> 
> posso perdonare un tradimento, ma questo non implica che io resti con quella persona, tanto quando posso restare senza aver perdonato, per so quanti possibili motivi tra cui pure la vendetta, ma se non scindi il sentimento dalla seguente azione ti impantani


Ti straquoto


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti mai detto...chi perdona = pirla...ho detto che è un insicuro e un debole!!!


Ma non e' assolutamente vero!


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma come puoi dire come reagirà un'altra persona? tu reagisci a modo tuo, io a modo mio. io di continuare a stare con una persona che mi ha preso per il culo, non me la sento. di ridargli una fiducia con la quale ci ci si è pulito il culo, ancora meno. ognuno fa ciò che ci sente. io voglio vivere serena, e la mia idea di serenità include una dose illimitata e incondizionata di fiducia.


ma* infatti* Angelo io parlo per me.
*il punto è proprio questo* 
ed in relazione a questo 3d il punto sostanziale è che nessuno puo dire che tizio è insicuro o debole perchè perdona o perchè non lo fa
o che caio se perdona non ama ma lo fa per convenienza
ogni situazione è singola e sempronio che si sente di fare o di tentare qualcosa oggi in relazione ad un rapporto di un certo tipo potrebbe sentire in maniera diametralmente opposta se la stessa situazione si fosse verificata in un rapporto diverso
sono variabili infinite


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a) per amore
> b) perchè conviene
> c) ti tocchi



non ho capito la c!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma* infatti* Angelo io parlo per me.
> *il punto è proprio questo*
> ed in relazione a questo 3d il punto sostanziale è che nessuno puo dire che tizio è insicuro o debole perchè perdona o perchè non lo fa
> o che caio se perdona non ama ma lo fa per convenienza
> ...



quoto quoto quoto!


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non ho capito la c!


la guzzanti/moana pozzi docet


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2009)

?!?! Che battuta era?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ?!?! Che battuta era?


Loche, ti tocchi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma* infatti* Angelo io parlo per me.
> *il punto è proprio questo*
> ed in relazione a questo 3d il punto sostanziale è che nessuno puo dire che tizio è insicuro o debole perchè perdona o perchè non lo fa
> o che caio se perdona non ama ma lo fa per convenienza
> ...


e quindi? chi ha detto il contrario?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e quindi? chi ha detto il contrario?


a mio modo di vedere Oscuro ha una visione, già manifestata in altri 3d, tagliata con l'accetta in base alla quale chi perdona lo fa solo per convenienza e questa convenienza potrebbe essere anche a livello emotivo in quanto si tratterebbe di persona insicura e/o debole e con scarsa autostima
io non la vedo in questo modo
nel senso che credo che ognuno abbia le sue ragioni per perdonare o no 
e non trovo intellettualmente corretto, nè possibile, ridurre una vicenda dalle infinite variabili al punto di vista di una persona
persona, aggiungo, che, per quanto ho capito, nella posizione del tradito non ci si è trovato: dunque un punto di vista, non solo rigorosamente soggettivo, ma anche meramente teorico, un'opinione


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la guzzanti/moana pozzi docet





Verena67 ha detto:


> ?!?! Che battuta era?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_nyF4IMAAg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhTI8lgDZhE


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Giugno 2009)

*oscuro*

oscuro, nel corso di una relazione di lunga durata sono tante le aspettive che vengono deluse.
si accumulano debiti e colpe, e  di tutto questo ci aspettiamo un risarcimento, voremmo che le cose andassero secondo giustizia e ci aspettiamo a quel punto L'indennnizzo dei torti subiti. 

 E la cosa di cui mi sto convincendo sempre di piu', è che _l'idea _di una equita'  è una delle ILLUSIONI piu' ostinate a morire. la  mia è stata cosi. piu' mi aspettavo e meno ricevevo.

tanto quanto l'amore stesso contiene in sè l'illusione della promessa eterna  o di felicità.

una illusione , quella di raggiugere il giusto risarcimento del danno subito, che manda a scatafascio ancor di piu' la relazione. 

Quanto costa una offesa? e che ne so Oscuro...dove sta il listino su cui mi posso orientare ?

Ognuno l o puo' decidere inmaniera assolutamente personale Oscuro, la gravità, il dolore che uno sente è personalissimo. 

la promessa di felicità.dell'  amore, la piu' grande illusione creata dall'uomo, viene offesa, la promessa di parità non viene mantenuta...mi ritrovo lacerata...persa..

Col perdono posso riuscirci a dimenticare. hanno ragione.

ma dimenticando davvero non perdonando senza dimenticar mai! che è un appello alla lotta , ad una lotta che ti metterà nelle condizioni di passare al contrattacco appena le circostanze lo vorrannno.chi mi ha preceduto ha detto bene" è possibile vivere senza memoria e vivere bene, felici.

Si puo' dimenticare?

dipende dalla voglia, e dai motivi che vengono offerti per dimenticare.

Sapete che si dovrebbe fare per non illudersi? Convincersi serenamente che  comunque, una relazione, si basa anche su errori di valutazione reciproca inizialmente.

Quando ci innammoriamo vediamo nell'altro, e noi stessi a nostra volta ,ci mostriamo per lati migliori che abbiamo, che non è una immagine falsa,* perchè il meglio di noi è reale, ma non è TUTTA la VERITA di noi* e attraverso questa immagine parziale ma positiva ce la viviamo comunque .aggrappandoci alla forza positiva di quella illusione di cui parlavo prima.


elaborando tutto questo, non credo quindi che incerte situazioni si possa dimenticare per il bene di entrambi. La felicità in una coppia , in un matrimonio non esiste, puo' esistere la conquista di una crescita...e bisogna impegnarsi per crederci in due.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti mai detto...chi perdona = pirla...ho detto che è un insicuro e un debole!!!


Non è sempre cosi Oscuro.  ci vuole un attimo per rovinare tutto quello che si è costruito, è per costruire che ci vuole sicurezza e  forza d'animo.

immagina una relazione di data importante, lui o lei, una sera dopo essersi ubriacati fanno la cazzata.
tu che fai? fai il sicuro e il forte e mandi affangulo una relazione di anni?

e sei cosi sicuro che dopo qualche tempo , in una relazione diversa, non ci saranno altri _tradimenti _da superare perchè son state aspettative deluse?e non solo di carattere sessuale?

certo..a questo punto uno puo' scegliere di fare il single a vita perchè non crede all'amore incapace di tradire e quindi evita proprio l'impegno, la promessa..ma questo è un discorso diverso.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> oscuro, nel corso di una relazione di lunga durata sono tante le aspettive che vengono deluse.
> si accumulano debiti e colpe, e  di tutto questo ci aspettiamo un risarcimento, voremmo che le cose andassero secondo giustizia e ci aspettiamo a quel punto L'indennnizzo dei torti subiti.
> 
> E la cosa di cui mi sto convincendo sempre di piu', è che _l'idea _di una equita'  è una delle ILLUSIONI piu' ostinate a morire. la  mia è stata cosi. piu' mi aspettavo e meno ricevevo.
> ...


Ti quoto tutto... alla parte in neretto aggiungerei una cosa: e' la promessa di felicita' "eterna" dell' amore che ci strafotte


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto tutto... alla parte in neretto aggiungerei una cosa: e' la promessa di felicita' "eterna" dell' amore che ci strafotte



diciamo che  ci strafotto' 

	
	
		
		
	


	





tanto per essere ottimiste illusioniste


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a mio modo di vedere Oscuro ha una visione, già manifestata in altri 3d, tagliata con l'accetta in base alla quale chi perdona lo fa solo per convenienza e questa convenienza potrebbe essere anche a livello emotivo in quanto si tratterebbe di persona insicura e/o debole e con scarsa autostima
> io non la vedo in questo modo
> nel senso che credo che ognuno abbia le sue ragioni per perdonare o no
> e non trovo intellettualmente corretto, nè possibile, ridurre una vicenda dalle infinite variabili al punto di vista di una persona
> persona, aggiungo, che, per quanto ho capito, nella posizione del tradito non ci si è trovato: dunque un punto di vista, non solo rigorosamente soggettivo, ma anche meramente teorico, un'opinione


scusami ma continuo a ribadire quanto detto. io la penso a modo mio. tu la pensi a modo tuo. oscuro la pensa a modo suo, e così via. non credo che oscuro voglia imporre ad altri il proprio pensiero, semplicemente lo esprime e lo difende, come lo esprimo io (per altro io la penso come lui). il fatto che non sia disposto a cambiare idea non significa certo che voglia imporre niente. io parlando con minerva, ho detto di non escludere di cambiare in un futuro il mio pnto di vista (tutto può succedere), non so cosa possa succedere in un futuro e dire "io mai" non è da me. però* stando così le cose*, allora si, "io mai (più)" lo posso dire. mai tradirò. mai saprò sopportare di sapere che il mio uomo abbia avuto un'altra in parallelo. inquadrata? forse. rigorosa? forse. intollerante? sicuro. ma non vedo perché non esserlo se in questi panni ci sto bene mentre in quelli opposti, di quella che perdona e cerca di fare come se niente fosse successo e ricostruisce partendo dalle macerie, vedendo i fantasmi sbucare di quando in quando, non ci so stare.
io lo dico con cognizione di causa perché ci sono passata, ma trovo offensivo sminuire il pensiero di oscuro perché lui non ha mai calzato i panni del tradito, così come troverei offensivo se qualcuno sminuisse la mia opinione sui traditori perché non ho tradito.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> oscuro, nel corso di una relazione di lunga durata sono tante le aspettive che vengono deluse.
> si accumulano debiti e colpe, e di tutto questo ci aspettiamo un risarcimento, voremmo che le cose andassero secondo giustizia e ci aspettiamo a quel punto L'indennnizzo dei torti subiti.
> 
> *E la cosa di cui mi sto convincendo sempre di piu', è che l'idea di una equita' è una delle ILLUSIONI piu' ostinate a morire. la mia è stata cosi. piu' mi aspettavo e meno ricevevo.*
> ...


 
post dell'anno


----------



## Verena67 (10 Giugno 2009)

thank you per gli head - up su Moana - Guzzanti!!


----------



## Old danut (10 Giugno 2009)

Il perdono fa bene al tradito ed al traditore, non vuol dire continuare la relazione, ma poniamo che non ci sia perdono, allora ci potrà essere del risentimento. Magari lo metteremo da parte, ma se ci capitasse l'occasione di fare qualcosa che danneggi l'altro che faremmo? Il perdono crea pace interiore ed esteriore, aiuta a ricominciare una nuova vita, sia con il traditore che senza.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Giugno 2009)

*grazie Vere ma...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> post dell'anno



è facile scrivere..piu' difficile realizzarle.in due.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Il perdono fa bene al tradito ed al traditore, non vuol dire continuare la relazione, ma poniamo che non ci sia perdono, allora ci potrà essere del risentimento. Magari lo metteremo da parte, ma se ci capitasse l'occasione di fare qualcosa che danneggi l'altro che faremmo? Il perdono crea pace interiore ed esteriore, aiuta a ricominciare una nuova vita, sia con il traditore che senza.





dici bene danaut...è una comprensione che aiuta a guarire la ferita narcisistica.

perchè ricordiamoci anche che un tradimento non è necessariamente una negazione della persona che si tradisce, ma soprattutto un bisogno di vedere riconfermato la propria capacità di seduzione,

tradotto : io, ti tradisco,non  perchè non mi piaci piu', ma perchè mi gratifica troppo piacere agli altri...me ne fotto della offesa che ti arreco...penso alla mia gratificazione e ti metto un paio di cornetti.

risposta del tradito: ed io dovrei essere cosi fesso da soffrire per una espressione di debolezza cosi palese ?

ti perdono. e ti mando a ravanare.sei troppo_ leggero_ con te stesso per immaginare di poter costruire un qualcosa con te.

Questo è solo un esempio di come il perdono puo' essere un valore aggiunto PER IL NOSTRO BENESSERE.

Ti perdono perchè comprendo quanto hai agito non per svalutare ME, ma perchè hai sopravvalutato come un bambino i tuoi bisogni primari.


----------



## Old danut (10 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a.
> 
> perchè ricordiamoci anche che un tradimento non è necessariamente una negazione della persona che si tradisce, ma soprattutto un bisogno di vedere riconfermato la propria capacità di seduzione,
> 
> tradotto : io, ti tradisco,non  perchè non mi piaci piu', ma perchè mi gratifica troppo piacere agli altri...me ne fotto della offesa che ti arreco...penso alla mia gratificazione e ti metto un paio di cornetti.


Per la prima volta sono daccordo! Decisamente in questo caso il perdono fa più che bene, perchè non ha senso ravanare dentro a risentimenti all'infinito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Il perdono fa bene al tradito ed al traditore, non vuol dire continuare la relazione, ma poniamo che non ci sia perdono, allora ci potrà essere del risentimento. Magari lo metteremo da parte, ma se ci capitasse l'occasione di fare qualcosa che danneggi l'altro che faremmo?* Il perdono crea pace interiore ed esteriore, aiuta a ricominciare una nuova vita, sia con il traditore che senza*.



bel pensiero. perché non lo fai tuo, perdonando e ricominciando una nuova vita?


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Giugno 2009)

Perdonare non è mai una cosa comoda.
Ho trovato questo articolo sull'argomento.
L'autore è un prete missionario che è stato incarcerato e torturato per 4 anni durante la dittatura argentina.

 
ITALIA - Gianfranco Testa
Gennaio - 2008_Un faticoso cammino di liberazione_
*il prezzo del perdono*

_In un mondo che sembra favorire modelli di conflitto e rivalsa la scelta di perdonare potrebbe apparire una scelta debole e perdente. Al contrario, il perdono si propone come un’opzione forte, un maturo percorso di liberazione che investe la totalità dell’essere umano.
_
Può succedere nella vita di trovarsi davanti a quelle che sono delle vere e proprie «situazioni limite». Può darsi che queste assumano i tratti della morte violenta di una persona che si ama o di una grave offesa alla propria dignità; di un inganno che tradisce la fiducia riposta, oppure di un gesto o un episodio di violenza: qualcosa, insomma, che sembra intrappolarci, precludendoci ogni via di uscita.
Tanto la storia personale, come quella sociale presentano spesso ostacoli capaci di intralciare o a volte impedire un vivere insieme armonico, positivo. I gravi fatti che nel passato hanno segnato le vite dei popoli, hanno creato divisioni molto profonde, aprendo ferite storiche dopo secoli e secoli, così come è successo nei Balcani,  in Rwanda o in Burundi. La presenza di eserciti internazionali sotto le insegne delle Nazioni Unite, invece di essere un deterrente, ha molte volte contribuito a rendere più profonda la reciproca avversione fra le parti in conflitto, prolungando in questo modo l’agonia della pace.
La geografia, frutto di trattati tra vincitori o di decisioni di grandi potenze coloniali o neocoloniali, presenta condizioni che alterano i rapporti fra i popoli e disegna scenari e situazioni sovente esplosivi.
La povertà, infine, risultato della ingiusta distribuzione dei beni è fonte di un grave malessere che può sfociare in violenza e guerre quando gli unici nemici riconosciuti sono le politiche economiche globali che causano situazioni di potenziale o reale conflitto.
In queste circostanze è allora possibile perdonare? Chi? Come? È facile comprendere che in situazioni limite o in circostanze in cui il nemico è invisibile o indefinibile, il tema del perdono si faccia più sfumato e più complesso. D’altra parte, quante volte si è considerato il perdono come una soluzione facile e ad effetto, soprattutto quando questo viene offerto senza molta coscienza o in modo spettacolare?
Il perdono è sempre un processo, a volte lento e faticoso, che esige tempo e riflessione. Un perdono esigito solo e soltanto per compiere un dovere – anche se religioso – o «regalato» con superficialità, non ha radici e non può dare frutto.
Il perdono è la negazione di ciò che è semplice e a poco prezzo. Parafrasando Bonhoeffer possiamo tranquillamente dire che il perdono costa caro. A volte costa veri e propri atti di eroismo da parte della vittima. Solo a queste condizioni il perdono è in grado di  creare una catena di relazioni capaci di rinnovare una vita umana in modo profondo e totale.


Strumento di liberazione

Con molta solennità si insiste a celebrare fatti di guerra come fondamento di liberazione dei popoli. L’Africa e l’America Latina ricordano con molto orgoglio le gesta dei propri eroi che, quasi sempre, hanno conquistato la libertà per i loro popoli grazie a guerre e sollevazioni di massa, anche se non sempre l’indipendenza ha significato «libertà». Allo stesso modo, molti popoli europei, tra cui l’Italia, dopo la fine della Seconda Guerra Mondiale sono riusciti ad ottenere regimi democratici attraverso lotte civili crudeli e violente.
La Bibbia stessa pone come esempio dell’intervento di Dio a favore del suo popolo un fatto intriso di forti connotazioni religiose, ma che nello stesso tempo lascia intravedere azioni di sabotaggio, razzia e massacro (Esodo 12, 29.35).
Ancora una volta il cammino per arrivare a ottenere un cambio sociale e politico (e quindi la liberazione) è stato violento e sembra essere questo, in realtà, il paradigma necessario. Tuttavia, anche il popolo eletto e liberato ha dovuto percorrere un lungo cammino di purificazione e di formazione per riuscire a uniformare la sua vita secondo quello che era il progetto originale di Dio.
Nasce di conseguenza la domanda: è sufficiente ottenere la liberazione per essere liberi? È sufficiente avere coscienza di appartenere a un progetto di Dio, per riuscire a realizzarlo e a viverlo? Che cosa manca al cammino dei popoli che hanno raggiunto un alto grado di indipendenza e di benessere per sentirsi veramente e interiormente affrancati?
Viviamo una scissione fra realtà e memoria e a causa di questo incontro fallito si trascinano situazioni che non ci permettono di essere liberi. Molte volte il passato conserva al suo interno una grande carica di traumi e dolore che spesso cerchiamo di nascondere, invece di elaborarli e assimilarli.
Far sì che un passato negativo non ci condizioni troppo, al punto da non permetterci di vivere con speranza e libertà: questo è perdono.
Nel perdono, pertanto,  si incontra una forte carica di memoria rielaborata e, lì dove possibile,  trasformata in un elemento di forza.
Il perdono non è mai dimenticanza, perché non si può perdonare il nulla. Ci sono perdoni «facili», che in realtà non sono dei veri perdoni, in quanto, secondo quanto afferma il filosofo Jaques Derridá, si può solo perdonare l’imperdonabile.
Per il credente, il perdono è la realtà che ci introduce nella parte più profonda del mistero di Dio che è soprattutto compassione e misericordia. Per coloro che non fanno riferimento a un credo specifico, il perdono permette comunque di vivere l’esperienza della libertà e della gratuità.
Il perdono è gratuito, non ha altro prezzo che la capacità di mettere bene, lì dove c’è il male, la benda dove ci sono ferite. E tutto ciò non nasce da un mandato etico o morale: non si perdona perché si deve, ma soltanto perché lo si vuole. Quando qualcuno si sente obbligato e «deve» perdonare, crea sì la condizione di un nuovo incontro con l’altra persona, ma non entra nella dinamica del perdono che, essendo l’atto che esprime la massima forma di umanità, esige anche la massima libertà.
Chiaramente, uno può invitare o persino obbligare due bambini a perdonarsi, dandosi la mano: si tratta in questo caso di un’azione pedagogica; ma nel caso di un adulto questi potrà giungere a perdonare soltanto perché lo vuole e secondo le modalità che lui stesso desidera stabilire.
Per questo motivo, perdono e riconciliazione devono essere preparati attraverso una progressiva presa di coscienza, un cammino  che coinvolga la persona nella sua totalità, non solamente emozionale e neppure esclusivamente razionale. Il perdono è sempre un processo in cui emozioni, ragione, volontà e spiritualità reclamano il proprio spazio. Una complementarietà  fra questi elementi non è facile da ottenere, può succedere che uno di essi prenda il sopravvento sugli altri pregiudicando l’equilibrio del processo. Se questo avvenisse, il perdono potrebbe assumere la forma di un imperativo categorico, di una emozionalità senza criterio o di un’esperienza religiosa vissuta senza partecipazione. Il perdono, al contrario è qualche cosa di molto più complesso e completo.
Non si devono bruciare le tappe, ma occorre darsi del tempo. Bisogna misurare le forze per vivere un momento che è al contempo doloroso e gratificante, un regalo che sana le ferite lasciando cicatrici a volte profonde ma in grado di offrire una liberazione che non tronca la relazione con il passato.


Anche questo è perdono

La regione di Ayacucho, in Perù, è quella che più soffrì a causa della violenza di Sendero Luminoso, un movimento rivoluzionario maoista che seminò terrore e morte tra le comunità contadine delle Ande peruviane. Nel medesimo tempo, è la regione che più soffrì a causa della repressione militare, con soldati pronti a vedere in ogni abitante della zona, un «senderista» o un informatore della guerriglia.
Si calcola che il 60% delle vittime della violenza vissuta in Perù, tra il 1980 e il 2000 è originaria di Ayacucho.
Un giorno, in un momento di integrazione che stavamo avendo durante un ritiro con la gente di Ayacucho, ebbi modo di andare a fare una passeggiata con un gruppo di donne: tutte madri, spose e figlie di vittime della guerra. Un bambino mi prese per mano e una signora mi accompagnò. Parlando un po’ quechua (lingua franca andina, parlata da molte popolazioni indigene della Cordigliera, ndr) e un po’ spagnolo mi raccontò la storia sua e del bambino: «Questo bambino mi chiama nonna. Io gli ho detto che il papà e la mamma gli hanno voluto molto bene e ora, dal cielo, non cessano di essere con lui. In realtà, è figlio mio… e di un soldato».
Una delle forme di repressione più comune era ed è la violenza sessuale. A volte, pur di salvare la vita di figli o mariti, le donne sono obbligate a concedersi ai militari. Spesso davano vita a chi veniva poi riconosciuto come «figlio di militari» o «frutto della violenza».
«Io non posso perdonare – mi commentava la donna – perché mio figlio l’hanno ammazzato e a me, invece, è rimasto questo bambino».
Che significa perdonare in questo caso? Un caso che per altro non è assolutamente eccezionale nella regione di Ayacucho. Provai a intavolare un dialogo con questa madre-nonna.
Dal di fuori è assolutamente semplicistico cercare delle spiegazioni ben definite: bisogna trovarsi in una determinata situazione. Bisogna provare l’angustia e la vergogna che accompagnano ogni sguardo, ogni rapporto con il bimbo… ogni gesto. Tuttavia, è necessario rompere quella sorta di incantesimo malvagio che la situazione ha creato e che tiene prigionieri tutti i protagonisti di questa storia.
Davvero questa donna non ha perdonato, viene da chiedersi? Vuole bene al bambino, lo sta facendo crescere, gli racconta di un papà e di una mamma e vuole che provi affetto verso di loro: un papà violentatore ed una mamma che altro non è che lei stessa, colei che il bimbo pensa esser sua nonna.
Questo bambino cresce senza la presenza fisica di una famiglia, ma con un’affettività incanalata nella direzione corretta. Sarebbe una tortura esigire a questa donna semplice una forma di perdono che vada al di là di quella che lei, attraverso la sua saggezza e la sua forza interiore, ha già saputo dare.
Questa donna dice di non poter perdonare perché confonde il perdono con la accettazione quando, in questo come in altri casi, il perdono non significa accettare un male ricevuto, ma costruire la possibilità di vita per lei e per il bambino.
Fare del perdono un qualcosa di mitologico è molto pericoloso: deve essere semplicemente uno strumento di vita… un potentissimo strumento di vita.  
*Gianfranco Testa*​


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e lo fa in modo equilibrato e intelligente


non ti avevo letta, ieri.
ti ringrazio.
è un complimento che, per come mi ha sbroccato questa storia, mi rasserena.


----------



## Ingenua (11 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Perdonare non è mai una cosa comoda.
> Ho trovato questo articolo sull'argomento.
> L'autore è un prete missionario che è stato incarcerato e torturato per 4 anni durante la dittatura argentina.
> 
> ...



Articolo davvero interessante, l'ho riletto più volte e ci sono parecchi spunti di riflessione. Grazie per averlo postato, ne farò buon uso e magari mi aiuterà a perdonare con maggior convinzione.


----------



## Ingenua (11 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza troppi giri di parole:CONVENIENZA!!Avanti il primo......


Buongiorno Oscuro! mi sono letta quasi d'un fiato il tuo 3d e penso che con il perdono la convenienza proprio non c'entra. Se si decide di rimanere insieme per convenienza il perdono può anche non esserci! Io ho perdonato ( o sto cercando di farlo con maggior convinzione) principalmente perchè credo nella nostra unione e poi perchè sbagliare è umano (anche se perseverare lo è un pò meno...) . In questi mesi ho riflettuto molto sul tradimento che ho subito e mi sono spesso posta la domanda: "e se fosse successo a me? come mi sarei sentita a tradire? avrei voluto essere perdonata? come avrei reagito di fronte ad un'eventuale rifiuto del perdono?", naturalmente partendo dal presupposto che ci sia ancora l'amore da entrambe le parti, ho immaginato che mi avrebbe fatto molto piacere essere perdonata ma nel contempo mi sarei sentita in debito e magari mi sarei impegnata maggiormente a far funzionare la relazione... Sento la debolezza dell'essere umano e non posso di certo pretendere che non esista la possibilità di inciampare e di conseguenza la possibilità di dare una mano per rialzarsi. Spero di essermi spiegata bene perchè è ancora presto!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Per la prima volta sono daccordo! Decisamente in questo caso il perdono fa più che bene, perchè non ha senso ravanare dentro a risentimenti all'infinito.


Il problema è quando pur con tutta la buona volontà, e convinto profondamente di certi principi, il rancore continua a bruciarti dentro, a non lasciarti in pace.
Credo che dipenda dall'autostima che non è sufficiente a farti sentire al di sopra del dolore provato, pertanto l'inconscio lavora come un'animale impaurito e ferito e non permette alla coscienza di renderti sereno.
Io mi rendo conto che sto rovinando quanto potrebbe essere recuperato, ma non riesco a reagire altrimenti.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusami ma continuo a ribadire quanto detto. io la penso a modo mio. tu la pensi a modo tuo. oscuro la pensa a modo suo, e così via. non credo che oscuro voglia imporre ad altri il proprio pensiero, semplicemente lo esprime e lo difende, come lo esprimo io (per altro io la penso come lui). il fatto che non sia disposto a cambiare idea non significa certo che voglia imporre niente. io parlando con minerva, ho detto di non escludere di cambiare in un futuro il mio pnto di vista (tutto può succedere), non so cosa possa succedere in un futuro e dire "io mai" non è da me. però* stando così le cose*, allora si, "io mai (più)" lo posso dire. mai tradirò. mai saprò sopportare di sapere che il mio uomo abbia avuto un'altra in parallelo. inquadrata? forse. rigorosa? forse. intollerante? sicuro. ma non vedo perché non esserlo se in questi panni ci sto bene mentre in quelli opposti, di quella che perdona e cerca di fare come se niente fosse successo e ricostruisce partendo dalle macerie, vedendo i fantasmi sbucare di quando in quando, non ci so stare.
> io lo dico con cognizione di causa perché ci sono passata, ma trovo offensivo sminuire il pensiero di oscuro perché lui non ha mai calzato i panni del tradito, così come troverei offensivo se qualcuno sminuisse la mia opinione sui traditori perché non ho tradito.


_"... perdonare ha un ipotetico costo....non perdonare e chiudere ha un costo sicuramente maggiore in termini di sofferenza emotiva,in termini di qualità di vita,si perdono abitudini e assuefazioni,paura di restar da soli,far i conti con se stessi....insomma PERDONARE CONVIENE!Quello che pochi dicono è che perdoniamo per CONvENIENZA e NON PER AMORE!!!!Il resto son chiacchere....il resto è che chi tende a perdonare gode a raccontarsela!!!_ "

questo è il post di Oscuro da cui è iniziata la questione
ne contesto l'apoditticità.
magari sbaglio, non lo leggo come un punto di vista personale, tanto più che lui ha altrove affermato di non aver perdonato (quando la sua donna è uscita con un altro) e di non aver chiesto il perdono (quando ha tradito).
io non contesto che ognuno abbia una sua visione della cosa
ma se tu trovi _"offensivo sminuire il pensiero di oscuro perché lui non ha mai calzato i panni del tradito, così come troverei offensivo se qualcuno sminuisse la mia opinione sui traditori perché non ho tradito"_  consenti a me di trovare offensivo, anzi forse qualcosa meno, ma sicuramente inopportuno che viene a dire a me e a chi come me perdona o tenta di perdonare che lo facciamo per le motivazioni che dice lui?
ma per me ne ho già detto abbastanza.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2009)

comunque vorrei esprimere questo concetto semplice , quasi elementare: il perdono è un atto nobile che costa sacrificio e tocca i sentimenti più intensi di una persona , non lo si può ridurre a codardia , ipocrisia e opportunismo , sarebbe un paradosso.
nei casi in cui fosse così il sentimento e le persone in ballo forse non erano all'altezza ma già da subito, prima del tradimento


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque vorrei esprimere questo concetto semplice , quasi elementare: il perdono è un atto nobile che costa sacrificio e tocca i sentimenti più intensi di una persona , *non lo si può ridurre a codardia , ipocrisia e opportunismo* , sarebbe un paradosso.
> nei casi in cui fosse così il sentimento e le persone in ballo forse non erano all'altezza ma già da subito, prima del tradimento


Quoto


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il problema è quando pur con tutta la buona volontà, e convinto profondamente di certi principi, il rancore continua a bruciarti dentro, a non lasciarti in pace.
> * Credo che dipenda dall'autostima che non è sufficiente a farti sentire al di sopra del dolore provato, pertanto l'inconscio lavora come un'animale impaurito e ferito e non permette alla coscienza di renderti sereno.*
> Io mi rendo conto che sto rovinando quanto potrebbe essere recuperato, ma non riesco a reagire altrimenti.


o forse proprio per un eccesso di autostima consideri il tradimento   intollerabile.
Che ci sta pure eh?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> o forse proprio per un eccesso di autostima consideri il tradimento   intollerabile.
> Che ci sta pure eh?


Anche per me ci puo' stare.


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ti avevo letta, ieri.
> ti ringrazio.
> è un complimento che, per come mi ha sbroccato questa storia, mi rasserena.


 
che racchia!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








l'avevo scritto prima io e non mi hai detto niente


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> o forse proprio per un eccesso di autostima consideri il tradimento intollerabile.
> Che ci sta pure eh?


Si, indubbiamente ci può stare anche quello per qualcuno, ma io se mi guardo dentro sento proprio paura, non offesa.
Chi eccede di autostima penso che si senta superiore al traditore, e ne disprezzi il gesto. Io no, il gesto lo posso capire, e vorrei tanto essere quel pochino più forte da poterlo pure perdonare. Vivo invece in un insieme fatto di dubbio e paura, di fastidio all'idea di non essere capace di tirarmi fuori da una situazione, quantomeno da parte mia, di "recitazione", di falsa cordialità quando in realtà, sotto sotto avrei voglia solo di scappare.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque vorrei esprimere questo concetto semplice , quasi elementare: il perdono è un atto nobile che costa sacrificio e tocca i sentimenti più intensi di una persona , non lo si può ridurre a codardia , ipocrisia e opportunismo , sarebbe un paradosso.
> nei casi in cui fosse così il sentimento e le persone in ballo forse non erano all'altezza ma già da subito, prima del tradimento


quoto anch'io.

e non per questo affermerei che chi non perdona è un debole, vigliacco preda dell'amor proprio.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (11 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> oscuro, nel corso di una relazione di lunga durata sono tante le aspettive che vengono deluse.
> si accumulano debiti e colpe, e di tutto questo ci aspettiamo un risarcimento, voremmo che le cose andassero secondo giustizia e ci aspettiamo a quel punto L'indennnizzo dei torti subiti.
> 
> E la cosa di cui mi sto convincendo sempre di piu', è che _l'idea _di una equita' è una delle ILLUSIONI piu' ostinate a morire. la mia è stata cosi. piu' mi aspettavo e meno ricevevo.
> ...


 















estasi.....


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che racchia!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mò me lo vado a ricercare!

perdono, perdono!

.. ehm...
non so se su questo 3d posso chiedere perdono.
non c'è la faccina che si cosparge il capo di cenere?
vabbè, accontentati.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> estasi.....


Brava Mimì, grazie, ti quoto quasi al 100, salvo sul dimenticare.
Se è inteso come conservazione di un punto di leva per il futuro, l'eventuale perdono non è tale, ma si riduce ad una tregua. Sono convinto che il vero perdono sia proprio quello che include la memoria, ma la gestisce con una sincera accettazione.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, indubbiamente ci può stare anche quello per qualcuno, ma io se mi guardo *dentro sento proprio paura*, non offesa.
> Chi eccede di autostima penso che si senta superiore al traditore, e ne disprezzi il gesto. Io no, *il gesto lo posso capire*, e vorrei tanto essere quel pochino più forte da poterlo pure perdonare. Vivo invece in un insieme fatto di *dubbio e paura*, di fastidio all'idea di non essere capace di tirarmi fuori da una situazione, quantomeno da parte mia, di "recitazione", di falsa cordialità quando in realtà, sotto sotto *avrei voglia solo di scappare*.


il dubbio ma soprattutto la paura 
ne ho scritto spesso della paura in questa situazione anzi delle paure
credo sia normale
vuoi scappare da lei?
o dalla situazione?
puoi fare entrambe le cose
forse dovresti essere più indulgente con te stesso
darti il tempo che serve a te, non quello che ti parrebbe giusto in astratto, e consentirti di far uscire i sentimenti negativi
per "sfiatare" la pressione emotiva


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, indubbiamente ci può stare anche quello per qualcuno, ma io se mi guardo dentro sento proprio paura, non offesa.
> Chi eccede di autostima penso che si senta superiore al traditore, e ne disprezzi il gesto. Io no, il gesto lo posso capire, e vorrei tanto essere quel pochino più forte da poterlo pure perdonare. Vivo invece in un insieme fatto di dubbio e paura, di fastidio all'idea di non essere capace di tirarmi fuori da una situazione, quantomeno da parte mia, di "recitazione", di falsa cordialità quando in realtà, sotto sotto avrei voglia solo di scappare.


Condizione umana e  comprensibilissima Alce la tua..
E considero già un bel passo avanti quel tuo "_io il gesto lo posso capire"_ che secondo me è già una fase verso il superamento. Io disprezzo il gesto e non comprendo quindi son ben più indietro. Non credo però sia per eccesso di autostima perchè non lo limito a me ma al tradimento in generale.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

RETTIFICA



Citazione:
Originariamente inviato da *Brugola*  
_amore mio, tu sei un caso particolare qui dentro._
_tu stai cercando di perdonare, e anche questa è una cosa che non succede quasi mai _
_insomma, sei una perlina rara  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

e lo fa in modo equilibrato e intelligente  

	
	
		
		
	


	













sono andata a ricercarmelo e mi sono reso conto che l'avevo visto quando Minerva lo ha citato, solo che avevo attribuito tutto a Minerva.

mi prostro dinanzi a te.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il dubbio ma soprattutto la paura
> ne ho scritto spesso della paura in questa situazione anzi delle paure
> credo sia normale
> vuoi scappare da lei?
> ...


Si, scappare da lei e dalla situazione, quindi.
Mi sento sempre più freddo nei suoi confronti, ma questo potrebbe pure essere solo un periodo. E' più di un anno che continuo a ballonzolare tra estremi opposti.
Lei si zerbina, e questo mi da ancora più fastidio, perchè sento che il suo sforzo non serve a nulla, non mi fa nessun effetto. Anzi, ne sento l'artificiosità, l'innaturalezza. Provo a volte a credere che sia sincera, ma non ci riesco. Sto tentando di adattarmi ad una vita di facciata, il fatidico "quieto vivere".
Vorrei tanto che quella voce acida che mi martella tacesse una buona volta, e mi permettesse di perdonare davvero.

Il tempo che serve a me? per fare cosa? Per "crearmi un'altra vita"? Lascia perdere.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, scappare da lei e dalla situazione, quindi.
> Mi sento sempre più freddo nei suoi confronti, ma questo potrebbe pure essere solo un periodo. E' più di un anno che continuo a ballonzolare tra estremi opposti.
> Lei si zerbina, e questo mi da ancora più fastidio, perchè sento che il suo sforzo non serve a nulla, non mi fa nessun effetto. Anzi, ne sento l'artificiosità, l'innaturalezza. Provo a volte a credere che sia sincera, ma non ci riesco. Sto tentando di adattarmi ad una vita di facciata, il fatidico "quieto vivere".
> Vorrei tanto che quella voce acida che mi martella tacesse una buona volta, e mi permettesse di perdonare davvero.
> ...


Non ho capito, ma tu hai perdonato o cosa?


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sono andata a ricercarmelo e mi sono reso conto che l'avevo visto quando Minerva lo ha citato, solo che avevo attribuito tutto a Minerva.
> 
> *mi prostro dinanzi a te.*


sembra niente ma ho già il viso più disteso


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Condizione umana e comprensibilissima Alce la tua..
> E considero già un bel passo avanti quel tuo "_io il gesto lo posso capire"_ che secondo me è già una fase verso il superamento. Io disprezzo il gesto e non comprendo quindi son ben più indietro. Non credo però sia per eccesso di autostima perchè non lo limito a me ma al tradimento in generale.


Il gesto l'ho capito da subito, tanto che mi ero pure offerto di aiutarla.
Sono fermamente convinto che, essendo tutti noi esseri peggio che imperfetti, sarebbe assurdo cercare la perfezione negli altri, pertanto la maggior parte del dolore che proviamo è dato solo dalle nostre aspettative che troppe volte sono eccessive rispetto alle capacità di coloro su cui le carichiamo.
Cazzo! Il problema è questa schifosa lotta tra il desiderio spasmodico di essere migliori e l'incapacità di diventarlo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ho capito, ma tu hai perdonato o cosa?


La coscienza ha perdonato da subito, l'inconscio rode l'anima.
Se potessi andarmene, se non ci fosse il nostro bambino e potessi sparire, magari all'estero, probabilmente sarei già riuscito a perdonare veramente anche "dentro". Penso che l'istinto si sarebbe già quietato. O forse no. Boh!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La coscienza ha perdonato da subito, l'inconscio rode l'anima.
> Se potessi andarmene, se non ci fosse il nostro bambino e potessi sparire, magari all'estero, probabilmente sarei già riuscito a perdonare veramente anche "dentro". Penso che l'istinto si sarebbe già quietato. O forse no. Boh!


Praticamente non hai perdonato.
Anche il tuo agire dunque risulta poco spontaneo.

Non e' per tutti perdonare e restare


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Praticamente non hai perdonato.
> Anche il tuo agire dunque risulta poco spontaneo.


E questo non fa che peggiorare le cose.
La cosa che mi rode è che io di principio, per convinzione, per cultura non ho alcun motivo di non perdonare, anzi, il mio modo di pensare, la mia filosofia di vita mi porterebbe per sua natura al perdono sincero.
Purtroppo, e non so come spiegarmi meglio, sento dentro questa negatività che è emersa solo in questa situazione. Una parte di me che non conoscevo e che ancora adesso fatico a considerare davvero mia e non qualcosa di estraneo. Mi sento come se avessi un parassita, una tenia dell'anima che mi mangia dentro.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2009)

comunque è chiaro che dipende tantissimo da come il traditore ti fa sentire dopo; quanto ti rassicura non tanto a parole ma con il comportamento.


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è chiaro che dipende tantissimo da come il traditore ti fa sentire dopo; quanto ti rassicura non tanto a parole ma con il comportamento.


 
in genere invece si opta per un atteggiamento da zerbino che non fa che aumentare il rancore e il risentimento nel tradito , e ne ho letti parecchi qui sia donne che uomini


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, scappare da lei e dalla situazione, quindi.
> Mi sento sempre più freddo nei suoi confronti, ma questo potrebbe pure essere solo un periodo. E' più di un anno che continuo a ballonzolare tra estremi opposti.
> Lei si zerbina, e questo mi da ancora più fastidio, perchè sento che il suo sforzo non serve a nulla, non mi fa nessun effetto. Anzi, ne sento l'artificiosità, l'innaturalezza. Provo a volte a credere che sia sincera, ma non ci riesco. Sto tentando di adattarmi ad una vita di facciata, il fatidico "quieto vivere".
> Vorrei tanto che quella voce acida che mi martella tacesse una buona volta, e mi permettesse di perdonare davvero.
> ...


no non intendevo per crearti un'altra vita.
intendevo per rientrare in questa, se era quello che volevi fare.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è chiaro che dipende tantissimo da come il traditore ti fa sentire dopo; quanto ti rassicura non tanto a parole ma con il comportamento.





Brugola ha detto:


> in genere invece si opta per un atteggiamento da zerbino che non fa che aumentare il rancore e il risentimento nel tradito , e ne ho letti parecchi qui sia donne che uomini


Difatti lo zerbinismo senza reali segnali di ripresa del rapporto è quanto di peggio.
Nel mio caso la mia signora è esattamente quella di prima, sempre isolata nel suo guscio, salvo il fatto che si zerbina. Insopportabile.


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti lo zerbinismo senza reali segnali di ripresa del rapporto è quanto di peggio.
> Nel mio caso la mia signora è esattamente quella di prima, sempre isolata nel suo guscio, salvo il fatto che si zerbina. *Insopportabile*.


bhè, il senso di colpa fa diventare zerbini, e il vedere il dolore continuo negli occhi del tradito non aiuta certo.
è una situazione di merda


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no non intendevo per crearti un'altra vita.
> intendevo per rientrare in questa, se era quello che volevi fare.


Lei mi ha fatto chiaramente intendere che non vuole/può cambiare: se ne rimane chusa nel suo guscio. Pertanto la sua disponibilità a riprendere il rapporto con me mi sa basato esattamente sulle mie stesse basi attuali: quieto vivere e cara grazia.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti lo zerbinismo senza reali segnali di ripresa del rapporto è quanto di peggio.
> Nel mio caso la mia signora è esattamente quella di prima, sempre isolata nel suo guscio, salvo il fatto che si zerbina. Insopportabile.


Hai mai pensato che forse lei non voglia recuperare (manco tu per me) e col tradimento volesse la rottura?


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che forse lei non voglia recuperare (manco tu per me) e col tradimento volesse la rottura?


E' il pensiero che ho avuto fin dall'inizio, e purtroppo non riusciamo per motivi importanti (primo il figlio) a slegarci e andare ognuno per la sua strada.
Per me lei si è allontanata definitivamente già 15 anni fa, dopo la perdita del secondo bambino, ma io ho sempre conservato la speranza che potesse tornare. Ora non ho più neppure quella speranza.
A parole, comunque, lei dice che crede che col tempo potremmo recuperare, io più passa il tempo meno ci credo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè, il senso di colpa fa diventare zerbini, e il vedere il dolore continuo negli occhi del tradito non aiuta certo.
> è una situazione di merda


Difatti mi odio quando non riesco a nasconderle il disagio, ma io non posso accettare per buono un atteggiamento che nasce solo dai sensi di colpa.
A questo punto, recita lei, recito io. Finchè dura.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' il pensiero che ho avuto fin dall'inizio, e purtroppo non riusciamo per motivi importanti (primo il figlio) a slegarci e andare ognuno per la sua strada.
> Per me lei si è allontanata definitivamente già 15 anni fa, dopo la perdita del secondo bambino, ma io ho sempre conservato la speranza che potesse tornare. Ora non ho più neppure quella speranza.
> A parole, comunque, lei dice che crede che col tempo potremmo recuperare, io più passa il tempo meno ci credo.



Da separata con figlia, non credo che i figli sia un motivo sufficiente per "rovinarsi" cosi'.

Credo che nella vostra coppia manchi qualcuno che prenda una seria decisione... lasciar decidere al tempo non e' sempre la soluzione migliore


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti mi odio quando non riesco a nasconderle il disagio, ma io non posso accettare per buono un atteggiamento che nasce solo dai sensi di colpa.
> A questo punto, recita lei, recito io. Finchè dura.


io non capisco come tu faccia. Lo so te l'ho detto già un milione di volte ma mi sconvolgo sempre


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Da separata con figlia, non credo che i figli sia un motivo sufficiente per "rovinarsi" cosi'.
> 
> Credo che nella vostra coppia manchi qualcuno che prenda una seria decisione... lasciar decidere al tempo non e' sempre la soluzione migliore


anche perchè, secondo me (lo so...non ho esperienza!) i bambini/ragazzini non sono stupidi assorbono la tensione ugualmente


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Tornando IT, il perdono, quello vero, vedo che concordiamo pressoché tutti che si tratta di un qualcosa che va al di là delle capacità della maggior parte delle persone.
Credo però che sia già un buon passo quello di rendersi conto che il perdono che si pensa di concedere è in realtà una scelta di compromesso. Questa consapevolezza potrebbe permettere di non concedersi troppa indulgenza, e non accollare inutilmente altre aspettative al traditore.


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Da separata con figlia, non credo che i figli sia un motivo sufficiente per "rovinarsi" cosi'.
> 
> Credo che nella vostra coppia manchi qualcuno che prenda una seria decisione... lasciar decidere al tempo non e' sempre la soluzione migliore


 
quoto la racchia,
i figli troppo spesso sono le giustificazioni per non prendere decisioni scomode e difficilissime


----------



## lale75 (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quoto la racchia,
> i figli troppo spesso sono le giustificazioni per non prendere decisioni scomode e difficilissime


 
Già e non ci si rende conto, o si finge di non sapere, che un matrimonio infelice rovina i figli più di una separazione serena. Ho ancora vivo il ricordo delle lacrime di mia madre e di quante volte io abbia pregato che prendesse, finalmente, la decisione di andarsene, di quanto mi sentivo in colpa quando diceva che restava solo per noi, per i figli...la vivevo come una colpa della sua infelicità.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Da separata con figlia, non credo che i figli sia un motivo sufficiente per "rovinarsi" cosi'.
> 
> Credo che nella vostra coppia manchi qualcuno che prenda una seria decisione... lasciar decidere al tempo non e' sempre la soluzione migliore


Il figlio:
cresciuto con il culto della famiglia, del bene reciproco, del "nido" da cui potersi staccare a volontà, ma al quale poter sempre tornare, del principio secondo il quale ogni problema ha la sua soluzione, basta l'impegno e la volontà, dell'equilibrio interiore come valore primario, del rispetto reciproco. Ci adora entrambi in pari misura.
Quest'anno, probabilmente anche grazie alla situazione incerta tra noi, ha avuto un calo nettissimo a scuola, e comunque sta palesando sintomi di adolescenza. Periodo pericoloso.

La casa:
Sognata, progettata, realizzata (e pagata) insieme, su misura per noi. Frutto di sacrifici e di disagi, di problemi parentali ancora esistenti, oggetto di progetti futuri. La casa ideale (per noi). Ci siamo legatissimi tutti e tre, ci vizia con le sue comodità, con quei piccoli particolari che ci coccolano silenziosamente in ogni momento della nostra giornata. ......E la stiamo ancora pagando.

Le famiglie:
Ho dei suoceri stupendi, ma ormai anziani, che ci vedono come la famiglia perfetta. Mia suocera è fragile di cuore e terribilmente ansiosa.
I miei cognati, persone buone e semplici, che guardano a noi come un esempio di "perfezione"
Mia madre è un problema minore ma più complesso. Non è luogo.

I soldi:
vivere dalle mie parti non è proprio economico, e dividere gli stipendi vorrebbe dire abbassare notevolmente il nostro livello di vita che già non è da gaudenti (stiamo bene perchè non abbiamo esigenze particolari). In più abbiamo una spada di Damocle sulla testa per questioni legali con quella schifosa di mia sorella, e rischiamo di finire al verde da un momento all'altro.
Lei lavora in Svizzera, e li puoi trovarti a casa, senza nessun motivo, da un giorno con l'altro.
Io lavoro in un'azienda che sta subendo la crisi, e per quanto ci sia dinamismo e voglia di tirarsene fuori, non è detto che ci riesca (incrociamo le dita).

Questa è solo la macro, i particolari legano tutto a doppio filo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già e non ci si rende conto, o si finge di non sapere, che un matrimonio infelice rovina i figli più di una separazione serena. Ho ancora vivo il ricordo delle lacrime di mia madre e di quante volte io abbia pregato che prendesse, finalmente, la decisione di andarsene, di quanto mi sentivo in colpa quando diceva che restava solo per noi, per i figli...la vivevo come una colpa della sua infelicità.


Di fronte al bambino siamo sereni. Non ha mai visto scenate, e con i dovuti modi gli abbiamo parlato delle nostre difficoltà e lo abbiamo rassicurato in proposito.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

onestamente non lo so. Io me lo sono lasciata scivolare addosso: c'erano problemi più seri di un sovaffollamento nel letto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> _"... perdonare ha un ipotetico costo....non perdonare e chiudere ha un costo sicuramente maggiore in termini di sofferenza emotiva,in termini di qualità di vita,si perdono abitudini e assuefazioni,paura di restar da soli,far i conti con se stessi....insomma PERDONARE CONVIENE!Quello che pochi dicono è che perdoniamo per CONvENIENZA e NON PER AMORE!!!!Il resto son chiacchere....il resto è che chi tende a perdonare gode a raccontarsela!!!_ "
> 
> questo è il post di Oscuro da cui è iniziata la questione
> ne contesto l'apoditticità.
> ...


oscuro ha anche detto:

*< amore*                                                                    Senti se tu vuoi credere che chi tradisce ama....*io rispetto il tuo pensiero ma non posso condividerlo....*!!!*Credo* che la realtà sia decisamente diversa...poi mi chiedo come si possa stimare e rispettare uno che ci ha tradito.....mi spiace amore ma *nella vita ho fatto altre scelte.*...ho preferito le brutte verità....*semplicemente la mia opinione!!! *>

liberissima però di vederla diversamente e/o non credergli


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Di fronte al *bambino siamo sereni*. Non ha mai visto scenate, e con i dovuti modi gli abbiamo parlato delle nostre difficoltà e lo abbiamo rassicurato in proposito.


difficile essere sereni, magari provate a fargli credere di essere sereni.
credo che recepiscano gli stati d'animo dei genitori, e da come scrivi alce mi pare che tu abbia parecchio rancore nei confronti di tua moglie
se lo recepisco io, indipendentemente dai tuoi scritti, figurati lui


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il figlio:
> cresciuto con il culto della famiglia, *del bene reciproco*, del "nido" da cui potersi staccare a volontà, ma al quale poter sempre tornare, del principio secondo il quale ogni problema ha la sua soluzione, basta l'impegno e la volontà, dell'equilibrio interiore come valore primario, del rispetto reciproco. Ci adora entrambi in pari misura.
> Quest'anno, probabilmente anche grazie alla situazione incerta tra noi, ha avuto un calo nettissimo a scuola, e comunque sta palesando sintomi di adolescenza. Periodo pericoloso.
> 
> ...


*Alce tutto a un prezzo, nessuno ti ha detto che e' una scelta facile... detto questo allora lasciatevi liberi di tradire e portare avanti relazioni parallele.*


----------



## Ingenua (11 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Già e non ci si rende conto, o si finge di non sapere, che un matrimonio infelice rovina i figli più di una separazione serena. Ho ancora vivo il ricordo delle lacrime di mia madre e di quante volte io abbia pregato che prendesse, finalmente, la decisione di andarsene, di quanto mi sentivo in colpa quando diceva che restava solo per noi, per i figli...la vivevo come una colpa della sua infelicità.


Anch'io ricordo con dolore le lacrime piante di nascosto e la mia sofferenza silenziosa nel trovarla in quello stato. Crescendo (anche se ancora minorenne) le ho consigliato io di separarsi, anzi quasi glielo ho imposto. Per lei è stato difficilissimo anche perchè era calasinga e quindi senza reddito e totalmente dipendente da mio padre ma ha affrontato la situazione con moltissimo coraggio superando le barriere dei pregiudizi di paese, ne ha passate di cotte e di crude ma ora devo dire che è rinata nonostante sia ancora inbrigliata con sentenze legali infinite e logoranti (e sono passati quasi 20 anni...). Io non ho mai sofferto per la loro separazione, anzi!


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oscuro ha anche detto:
> 
> *< amore* Senti se tu vuoi credere che chi tradisce ama....*io rispetto il tuo pensiero ma non posso condividerlo....*!!!*Credo* che la realtà sia decisamente diversa...poi mi chiedo come si possa stimare e rispettare uno che ci ha tradito.....mi spiace amore ma *nella vita ho fatto altre scelte.*...ho preferito le brutte verità....*semplicemente la mia opinione!!! *>
> 
> liberissima però di vederla diversamente e/o non credergli


 oltre una questione di opinioni ribadisco la diversità da tradimento a tradimento.
ci sarà chi ama nonostante e chi no


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> oltre una questione di opinioni ribadisco la diversità da tradimento a tradimento.
> ci sarà chi ama nonostante e chi no


la ribadisco anche io quella. come più volte ho detto posso arrivare a concepire la bottarella e via... ma qualcosa si incrinerebbe comunque e preferirei dunque non saperlo (anzi una confessione mi farebbe girare i cocomeri più per la confessione stessa che per il tradimento in sè).
la relazione parallela la vivo come la vivo, per me il perdono è fuori discussione e sintomo di scarso amore per se stessi. non capisco perché ci si debba sentire offesi per la altrui visione... io mica mi offendo davanti a chi dice che è disposto a dimenticare e provare a ricostruire ha più qualità di chi, come me, non lo fa.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la ribadisco anche io quella. come più volte ho detto posso arrivare a concepire la bottarella e via... ma qualcosa si incrinerebbe comunque e preferirei dunque non saperlo (anzi una confessione mi farebbe girare i cocomeri più per la confessione stessa che per il tradimento in sè).
> la relazione parallela la vivo come la vivo, per me il perdono è fuori discussione e sintomo di scarso amore per se stessi. non capisco perché ci si debba sentire offesi per la altrui visione... io mica mi offendo davanti a chi dice che è disposto a dimenticare e provare a ricostruire ha più qualità di chi, come me, non lo fa.


se sei emotivamente coinvolta nella questione ...ci sta.
tu ragioni teoricamente, lei lo sta mettendo in pratica


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> difficile essere sereni, magari provate a fargli credere di essere sereni.
> credo che recepiscano gli stati d'animo dei genitori, e da come scrivi alce mi pare che tu abbia parecchio rancore nei confronti di tua moglie
> se lo recepisco io, indipendentemente dai tuoi scritti, figurati lui


Qui mi apro, non nascondo nulla, in casa, con mio figlio, sono di un equilibrio e di una serenità che molte famiglie che pensano di non essere in crisi ci invidierebbe.
Quando mi moglie sgrida il bambino per qualche ragione mi guardo bene dal darle torto (raramente ne ha), anzi, sei lui reagisce male gli impongo il rispetto per la madre. Non sempre lei fa lo stesso, ma si tratta comunque di situazioni del tutto "normali". In questi casi la prendo da parte e le dico di stare al suo posto.
Anche tra me e lei in apparenza corre tutto sul filo della relativa serenità, perchè io tento sempre di evitare di toccare tasti o comportamenti provocatori. Solo ogni tanto ci casco, in cazzate, in momenti in cui un fatto, una parola detta o sentita mi riporta a galla troppo pesantemente le nostre questioni. In tal caso tento comunque di tagliare corto.
Facciamo sesso (non più amore) con reciproca soddisfazione fisica, tento però di non farle notare troppo che dopo io mi sento emotivamente uno straccio.
Nostro figlio certo "sente" che non tutto è regolare, ma c'è ben di peggio.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Sti cazzi pero'... sia lasciare che restare sono scelte difficili... non e' che solo perche' decido di lasciare non amo il traditore.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sti cazzi pero'... sia lasciare che restare sono scelte difficili... non e' che solo perche' decido di lasciare non amo il traditore.


...E non è solo perchè decido di restare che lo amo


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ...E non è solo perchè decido di restare che lo amo


Certo, vale anche il contrario.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

*Alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il problema è quando pur con tutta la buona volontà, e convinto profondamente di certi principi, il rancore continua a bruciarti dentro, a non lasciarti in pace.
> Credo che dipenda dall'autostima che non è sufficiente a farti sentire al di sopra del dolore provato, pertanto l'inconscio lavora come un'animale impaurito e ferito e non permette alla coscienza di renderti sereno.
> Io mi rendo conto che sto rovinando quanto potrebbe essere recuperato, ma non riesco a reagire altrimenti.


Alce, ma tu hai compreso i motivi per cui è accaduto? o ti sono ancora sfumati.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

*alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, indubbiamente ci può stare anche quello per qualcuno, ma io se mi guardo dentro sento proprio paura, non offesa.
> Chi eccede di autostima penso che si senta superiore al traditore, e ne disprezzi il gesto. Io no, il gesto lo posso capire, e vorrei tanto essere quel pochino più forte da poterlo pure perdonare. Vivo invece in un insieme fatto di dubbio e paura, di fastidio all'idea di non essere capace di tirarmi fuori da una situazione, quantomeno da parte mia, di "recitazione", di falsa cordialità quando in realtà, sotto sotto avrei voglia solo di scappare.



ti comprendo molto bene e per i seguenti motivi:

1. hai voglia di scappare e non lo hai ancora fatto. questo non aiuta se stessi.

2. "il dubbio"ecco..o vi è una incapacità di spiegare o di convincere da parte sua. oppure vi è una incapacità di ascoltare e credere- accogliere da parte tua.


3. una cosa mi ha sempre colpito nelle tue narrazioni Alce- spesso lo hai scritto :" lei da una parte, quasi estranea a me e a suo figlio, e io e lui dall'altra. come se lei vivesse una realtà in cui tu ti sentivi escluso. e questo comportamento mi pare che l'abbia descritto anche cronologicamente ante tradimento fisico. Mi sbaglio alce?
se cosi fosse...forse qui dentro potrebbe essere il nodo che si deve sciogliere.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è chiaro che dipende tantissimo da come il traditore ti fa sentire dopo; quanto ti rassicura non tanto a parole ma con il comportamento.



fondamentale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
se si vuole ricostruire in due!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti mi odio quando non riesco a nasconderle il disagio, ma io non posso accettare per buono un atteggiamento che nasce solo dai sensi di colpa.
> A questo punto, recita lei, recito io. Finchè dura.


recita lei?!!! mi sono persa qualche pezzo.io ero rimasta che fosse collaborativa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Alce, ma tu hai compreso i motivi per cui è accaduto? o ti sono ancora sfumati.


Abbiamo perso il 03-03-'93 3 poi il 12-01-'94, due bambini, entrambi a 6 mesi e mezzo di gestazione.
Se dalla prima perdita ci siamo risollevati immediatamente (tant'è che abbiamo ritentato subito), dalla seconda mia moglie non si è più ripresa.
Da allora vive nel suo mondo, ed osserva tutto il resto, me e nostro figlio avuto nel '97 compreso, come qualcosa di estraneo a lei, a cui è obbligata.
Questo ha logorato tutto il nostro rapporto, lei stessa è diventata un'altra persona.
Col tempo le mie energie con le quali tentavo di portare avanti la famiglia e di aiutare lei a tornare, sono venute a scarseggiare, e le ho chiesto aiuto. Me 'ha negato. Io ho persistito nel mantenere una relativa normalità, ma ho tentato pure di spronarla un po' più decisamente a tornare a valorizzare sè stessa, e questo lei lo ha interpretato invece come un attacco, come disprezzo da parte mia.
Io d'altro canto ho cominciato nuove iniziative mie, hobby, impegni, nei quali oltretutto ho avuto discreto successo, e questo (me l'ha confessato lei) le è parso un modo per rinfacciarle la sua passività.
Convinta quindi che io le fossi lontano, convinta che il mondo sia fatto per far dispetto a lei, si è sentita, (dopo parecchie insistenze da parte del "navigatore", mi dicono) in diritto di "cogliere l'attimo", tanto da costruirci sopra perfino dei progetti.
Questo il discorso di massima.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> recita lei?!!! mi sono persa qualche pezzo.io ero rimasta che fosse collaborativa.


Collaborativa è un eufemismo per zerbinata. Motivo? I sensi di colpa.
Non mi basta. Ora ho bisogno di essere desiderato, non blandito.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Collaborativa è un eufemismo per zerbinata. Motivo? I sensi di colpa.
> Non mi basta. Ora ho bisogno di essere desiderato, non blandito.


Ne parlate?
gliel'hai detto?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Abbiamo perso il 03-03-'93 3 poi il 12-01-'94, due bambini, entrambi a 6 mesi e mezzo di gestazione.
> ...



alce, penso che questo rapporto sia recuperabilissimo.

lei deve prendere a cura se stessa e comprendere i motivi del suo profondo senso di inadeguatezza, falllimento...e chissà cos'altro le ha portato quella maternità negata.pero' tu da solo non ce la fai!!!in due si costruisce.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

*alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Collaborativa è un eufemismo per zerbinata. Motivo? I sensi di colpa.
> Non mi basta. Ora ho bisogno di essere desiderato, non blandito.


guarda che non ti fila non per cattiveria o stronzaggine, ma perchè è profondamente fragile e sta male!

non la conosco...ma da cio' che dici mi sembra una Donna profondamente in crisi e confusa.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> guarda che non ti fila non per cattiveria o stronzaggine, ma perchè è profondamente fragile e sta male!
> 
> non la conosco...ma da cio' che dici mi sembra una Donna profondamente in crisi e confusa.


ti quoto.
ho avuto la stessa impressione.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ne parlate?
> gliel'hai detto?


Quante volte?!
Lo sai, io tento sempre di spendere una parola di più, piuttosto che una di meno.
Lei dice: _"io voglio stare bene con te"_ ma il suo discorso si ferma li, e continua a comportarsi come al solito, zerbinismo a parte. Difficile da spiegare nei dettagli, ma è così.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> guarda che non ti fila non per cattiveria o stronzaggine, ma perchè è profondamente fragile e sta male!
> 
> non la conosco...ma da cio' che dici mi sembra una Donna profondamente in crisi e confusa.


Lo so da 15 anni, ma non sono mai neppure riuscito a convincerla a rivolgersi a qualcuno. Se glielo propponevo un tempo si offendeva a morte, se lo faccio oggi abbassa gli occhi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sei emotivamente coinvolta nella questione ...ci sta.
> tu ragioni teoricamente, lei lo sta mettendo in pratica


ma guarda che anche io l'ho messo in pratica


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sti cazzi pero'... sia lasciare che restare sono scelte difficili... non e' che solo perche' decido di lasciare non amo il traditore.


dunque quando abbiam detto che ci sposiamo?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

*alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo so da 15 anni, ma non sono mai neppure riuscito a convincerla a rivolgersi a qualcuno. Se glielo propponevo un tempo si offendeva a morte, se lo faccio oggi abbassa gli occhi.



 ha solo paura di mettersi in contatto con le proprie paure.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Per me siete tutt'e due_ helpless_ e dovreste chiedere aiuto esterno... bada Alce tutt'e due non solo lei.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

*amoremio*



Amoremio ha detto:


> ti quoto.
> ho avuto la stessa impressione.


 ecco...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dunque quando abbiam detto che ci sposiamo?


z occola


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dunque quando abbiam detto che ci sposiamo?


Agosto al Corto Maltese... lattine di Faxx da un litro per tutti!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

*lettri*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me siete tutt'e due_ helpless_ e dovreste chiedere aiuto esterno... bada Alce tutt'e due non solo lei.


certo, entrambi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me siete tutt'e due_ helpless_ e dovreste chiedere aiuto esterno... bada Alce *tutt'e due non solo lei*.


Certo, certo, ho solo dimenticato di sottolinearlo.
Ci sto provando, ma qui non si sa neppure a chi rivolgersi con un po' di fiducia.

grazie a tutti, comunque, ogni tanto ho bisogno di un po' di sfogo.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Certo, certo, ho solo dimenticato di sottolinearlo.
> Ci sto provando, ma qui non si sa neppure a chi rivolgersi con un po' di fiducia.
> 
> grazie a tutti, comunque, ogni tanto ho bisogno di un po' di sfogo.


dev'essere bella dura.
L'importante è che tu sia veramente convinto di volerlo.
Poi sai, io credo che il tempo sia un grande aiuto


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dev'essere bella dura.
> L'importante è che tu sia veramente convinto di volerlo.
> Poi sai, io credo che il tempo sia un grande aiuto


 
C'è chi vive ben di peggio lamentandosi ben meno di quello che faccio io. 
Anche questo mi dà sui nervi, ma tant'è.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> C'è chi vive ben di peggio lamentandosi ben meno di quello che faccio io.
> Anche questo mi dà sui nervi, ma tant'è.


sei troppo severo con te stesso.
Hai subìto un torto. In fondo ci sta lamentarsi un po' no?


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se io e te stiamo assieme e tu vedi in me una o più ragioni che possano spingerti a cercare altro altrove senza parlarmene, e *io in cuor mio sono serena e convinta che tutto vada a gonfie vele*, perdi ai miei occhi ogni credibilità.


E' questo che per me è impossibile da comprendere. Soprattutto da parte di una donna. Certe cose si sentono sempre.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E' questo che per me è impossibile da comprendere. *Soprattutto da parte di una donna*. Certe cose si sentono sempre.


per me è incomprensibile continuare con questi cazzo di luoghi comuni. cosa manca? che i negri hanno la musica nel sangue non lo vogliamo dire? e che i gay sono più sensibili?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> z occola


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per me è incomprensibile continuare con questi cazzo di luoghi comuni. cosa manca? che i negri hanno la musica nel sangue non lo vogliamo dire? e che i gay sono più sensibili?


Sarò gay che ti devo dire... non sono luoghi comuni, come si fa ad amare una persona e a non percepire il suo allontanamento?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per me è incomprensibile continuare con questi cazzo di luoghi comuni. cosa manca? che i negri hanno la musica nel sangue non lo vogliamo dire? e che i gay sono più sensibili?




























e che  i negri ce l'hanno più lungo no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Agosto al Corto Maltese... lattine di Faxx da un litro per tutti!


e per bomboniera un sacchetto di ghiaia... ehm... di sabbia del poetto


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E' questo che per me è impossibile da comprendere. Soprattutto da parte di una donna. Certe cose si sentono sempre.


mk, mentire è la cosa più facile del mondo, e se sei motivato ti viene anche benissimo.
non è possibile per una donna capire che il tuo uomo ti tradisce se pensi che non ci siano apparenti problemi e se lui non vuole farti capire niente.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mk, mentire è la cosa più facile del mondo, e se sei motivato ti viene anche benissimo.
> non è possibile per una donna capire che il tuo uomo ti tradisce se pensi che non ci siano apparenti problemi e se lui non vuole farti capire niente.


Non sono d'accordo, il coinvolgimento viene meno.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> E' questo che per me è impossibile da comprendere. Soprattutto da parte di una donna. Certe cose si sentono sempre.


io sentii che non tutto andava a gonfie vele, ma la mia fiducia era tale che mi diedi della str... insensibile perchè sicuramente lui stava avendo problemi di altro tipo di cui ancora non voleva o poteva parlarmi.
gli chiesi anche di dirmi cosa stava capitando e lui disse nulla
ma questo per lui non era strano
mi parlava dei problemi solo quando era pronto a farlo o era utile.
registrai segnali più specifici e li valutai correttamente
poi mi dissi che questa era un'eccezione alla regola perchè "lui no"
è vero che la cosa in sè è durata poco prima che me ne parlasse.
forse fosse andata più alle lunghe anche la mia fiducia non sarebbe stata più incrollabile


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, il coinvolgimento viene meno.


quindi secondo te in un tradimento ha colpa anche il tradito che non ha percepito che c'era qualcosa che non andava?


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, il coinvolgimento viene meno.


credimi, se non voglio che tu ti accorga di niente tu non te ne accorgi.
io sono amorevole, presente e carino quando sono con te.
perchè dovrei pensare che qualcosa non vada?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, il coinvolgimento viene meno.


ma tu che cazzo ne sai? sei dentro ogni coppia del mondo?? queste verità chi te le ha ficcate in tasca? perché non ne distrubuisci anche a noi poveri stronzi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi secondo te in un tradimento ha colpa anche il tradito che non ha percepito che c'era qualcosa che non andava?



che domande... certo che sì! cornuto e mazziato.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma tu che cazzo ne sai? sei dentro ogni coppia del mondo?? queste verità chi te le ha ficcate in tasca? perché non ne distrubuisci anche a noi poveri stronzi?


datele un sedatavo!|!|


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che domande... certo che sì! cornuto e mazziato.


date un sedatavo anche a me...


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2009)

se il traditore s'innamora...diventa facile che quello che dice emmekappa sia vero.
toccata e fuga  no


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

prendo una cerbottana e comincio a sparare curaro light


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se il traditore s'innamora...diventa facile che quello che dice emmekappa sia vero.
> toccata e fuga no


se si innamora può essere, se ti tradisce solo per sesso non capisci niente


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se il traditore s'innamora...diventa facile che quello che dice emmekappa sia vero.
> toccata e fuga  no


sai quanti ne leggiamo che hanno una relazione parallela e amano veramente la moglie?
oscar docet


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se si innamora può essere, se ti tradisce solo per sesso non capisci niente


 concordo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se il traditore s'innamora..*.diventa facile che quello che dice emmekappa sia vero.*
> toccata e fuga  no



achtung achtung: nessuno dice che non sia possibil eh. di persone che "capiscono" ce ne sono tante (uomini e donne). ma che sia impossibile che accada il contrario è una favata. e anche che per le donne è più facile capire.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi secondo te in un tradimento ha colpa anche il tradito che non ha percepito che c'era qualcosa che non andava?


Non è questione di colpe, è una situazione che ristagna, il traditore rompe l'equilibrio. Con violenza ma agisce, mentre per il tradito la situazione continuerebbe a ristagnare...


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non è questione di colpe, è una situazione che ristagna, il traditore rompe l'equilibrio. Con violenza ma agisce, *mentre per il tradito la situazione continuerebbe a ristagnare*...


ma povero cristo, se l'altro non dà modo di capire e fa credere che tutto va bene che cazzo può fare?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non è questione di colpe, è una situazione che ristagna, il traditore rompe l'equilibrio. Con violenza ma agisce, mentre per il tradito la situazione continuerebbe a ristagnare...


non credi di generalizzare?
e comunque tradire comporta sempre una colpa del traditore che invece di _agire con violenza_ potrebbe parlare e dire cazzo c'è che non va.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma povero cristo, se l'altro non dà modo di capire e fa credere che tutto va bene che cazzo può fare?


spaccarsi la testa al muro. come cazzo fa a non capire? di sicuro è un pirla.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma tu che cazzo ne sai? sei dentro ogni coppia del mondo?? queste verità chi te le ha ficcate in tasca? perché non ne distrubuisci anche a noi poveri stronzi?


Uè ma perché tanta rabbia? Non sono verità ficcate in tasca da qualcuno o dai libri che ho letto, sono esperienze. Sarò ipersensibile che ti devo dire.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uè ma perché tanta rabbia? Non sono verità ficcate in tasca da qualcuno o dai libri che ho letto, sono esperienze. Sarò ipersensibile che ti devo dire.


ma cazzo c'entra l'ipersensibilità?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non credi di generalizzare?
> e comunque tradire comporta sempre una colpa del traditore che invece di _agire con violenza_ potrebbe parlare e dire cazzo c'è che non va.


voglio sposare anche te. facciamo un bel triangolo? se siamo tutte d'accordo non è tradimento


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non credi di generalizzare?
> e comunque tradire comporta sempre una colpa del traditore che invece di _agire con violenza_ potrebbe parlare e dire cazzo c'è che non va.


Non si parla più, niente comunicazione emotiva, solo comunicazioni di servizio. Ovvio che poi ci sono situazioni e situazioni. Non sempre il traditore vuole chiudere. Quindi non parla.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uè ma perché tanta rabbia? Non sono verità ficcate in tasca da qualcuno o dai libri che ho letto, sono esperienze. Sarò ipersensibile che ti devo dire.



perché il tuo parlare da un pulpito mi fa girare i coglioni. perché il tuo non esprimere un parere ma distribuire il verbo è snervante. perché ti trovo arrogante. continuo?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> voglio sposare anche te. facciamo un bel triangolo? se siamo tutte d'accordo non è tradimento


col piffero.
O me o nessuno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non si parla più, niente comunicazione emotiva, solo comunicazioni di servizio. Ovvio che poi ci sono situazioni e situazioni. Non sempre il traditore vuole chiudere. Quindi non parla.



io sto male.

ma questa è la tua esperienza. come cazzo fai a dire che E' COSì???


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2009)

ma poi a che serve ogni volta ripetere al tradito: ma come...non avevi capito nulla?
niente


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non si parla più, niente comunicazione emotiva, solo comunicazioni di servizio. Ovvio che poi ci sono situazioni e situazioni. *Non* *sempre il traditore vuole chiudere. Quindi non parla.*


certo mk.
si chiama botte piena e moglie ubriaca.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> col piffero.
> O me o nessuno



guarda che un po' di pepe potrebbe tener vivo il rapporto così nessuno si annoia, non manca comunicazione, non ci sono reazioni violente. tra l'altro conosciamo tutte il nostro corpo, siamo un bel trio.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché il tuo parlare da un pulpito mi fa girare i coglioni. perché il tuo non esprimere un parere ma distribuire il verbo è snervante. perché ti trovo arrogante. continuo?


Risveglio qualcosa che non vuoi vedere ok... non distribuisco il verbo, a me è sempre successo così che ti devo dire...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> *Risveglio qualcosa che non vuoi vedere ok..*. non distribuisco il verbo, a me è sempre successo così che ti devo dire...


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo mk.
> si chiama botte piena e moglie ubriaca.


Il sogno nascosto di quasi tutti gli uomini... magari anche di qualche donna.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il sogno nascosto di quasi tutti gli uomini... magari anche di qualche donna.


sogno anche di essere ricca ma non rapino banche.
E poi sarà il tuo di sogno , il mio certamente no.
Fo' fatica a gestire una relazione figuriamoci due!


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sogno anche di essere ricca ma non rapino banche.
> E poi sarà il tuo di sogno , il mio certamente no.
> Fo' fatica a gestire una relazione figuriamoci due!


Mica ho detto che sia il mio...


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mica ho detto che sia il mio...


mk ti sei mai chiesta perchè sei così tollerante con chi ti ha tradito e perchè devi per forza dividere con lui le sue colpe?
ti senti di averle meritate?
pensi di aver fatto qualcosa di non giusto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi* a che serve ogni volta ripetere al tradito: ma come...non avevi capito nulla?*
> niente



a farlo sentire peggio di quanto già si senta


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mica ho detto che sia il mio...


certo, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Risveglio qualcosa che non vuoi vedere ok... non distribuisco il verbo, a me è sempre successo così che ti devo dire...


ma vai a cagare


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mk ti sei mai chiesta perchè sei così tollerante con chi ti ha tradito e perchè devi per forza dividere con lui le sue colpe?
> ti senti di averle meritate?
> pensi di aver fatto qualcosa di non giusto?


Il concetto di colpa non mi piace. Mi piace invece capire, andare oltre l'apparenza delle cose e delle situazioni. Mio marito mi ha tradito e la coppia si è rotta, ma il tradimento è stato solo la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. L'amore se n'era andato via da un pezzo.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il concetto di colpa non mi piace. Mi piace invece capire, andare oltre l'apparenza delle cose e delle situazioni. Mio marito mi ha tradito e la coppia si è rotta, ma il tradimento è stato solo la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. L'amore se n'era andato via da un pezzo.


Le colpe fanno parte della vita e della fallibilità umana Mk.
Non capisco perché non dovrebbero essere tirate fuori e discusse.


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il concetto di colpa non mi piace. Mi piace invece capire, andare oltre l'apparenza delle cose e delle situazioni. Mio marito mi ha tradito e la coppia si è rotta, ma il tradimento è stato solo la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. *L'amore se n'era andato via da un pezzo*.


bhè, allora è stato un tradimento innocuo no?
se non provavi più amore non dovrebbe essere stato troppo doloroso.
non sarà bello il concetto di colpa ma fa parte della natura umana, e bisogna rassegnarsi
è nobile cercare di vedere le proprie responsabilità, ma con equilibrio e onestà


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè, allora è stato un tradimento innocuo no?
> se non provavi più amore non dovrebbe essere stato troppo doloroso.
> non sarà bello il concetto di colpa ma fa parte della natura umana, e bisogna rassegnarsi
> è nobile cercare di vedere le proprie responsabilità, ma con equilibrio e onestà


 
Eh ma mica lo si capisce subito eh... all'inizio parte l'orgoglio ferito, il senso di abbandono, la disperazione... Poi anche se l'amore (perlomeno nel senso che attribuisco io all'amore, quello irrazionale) finisce rimane l'affetto.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Eh ma mica lo si capisce subito eh... all'inizio parte l'orgoglio ferito, il senso di abbandono, la disperazione... Poi anche se l'amore (perlomeno nel senso che attribuisco io all'amore, quello irrazionale) finisce rimane l'affetto.


per me ,scusa eh, ma ti racconti un sacco di palle.
A te piacerebbe che fosse così e pensi di crederci ma non è affatto così


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me ,scusa eh, ma ti racconti un sacco di palle.
> A te piacerebbe che fosse così e pensi di crederci ma non è affatto così


A mio marito ho voluto bene fino all'ultimo giorno, ho duvuto elaborare due volte il lutto, e ti assicuro che l'ultima volta stavo affogando nel dolore...


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Eh ma mica lo si capisce subito eh... *all'inizio parte l'orgoglio ferito, il senso di abbandono, la disperazione..*. Poi anche se l'amore (perlomeno nel senso che attribuisco io all'amore, quello irrazionale) finisce rimane l'affetto.


sono sentimenti normali e legittimi.
non devi scusarti per averli provati.
sarebbe stato onesto da parte sua dirti che visto che ormai c'era solo affetto avrebbe fatto sesso con un'altra donna


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono sentimenti normali e legittimi.
> non devi scusarti per averli provati.
> sarebbe stato onesto da parte sua dirti che visto che ormai c'era solo affetto avrebbe fatto sesso con un'altra donna


Parlavo di me Brugola non di lui... E comunque quella donna l'amava, non era solo sesso.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> A mio marito ho voluto bene fino all'ultimo giorno, ho duvuto elaborare due volte il lutto, e ti assicuro che l'ultima volta stavo affogando nel dolore...



immagino ma non ha senso dividere le colpe quando sono da una parte sola.
E' offensivo e ingiusto verso chi sta soffrendo per un tradimento che non ha voluto, cercato , causato.
A me sembra una presa per il culo crudele.
Potranno esserci rari casi ma generalizzare è assurdo


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> immagino ma non ha senso dividere le colpe quando sono da una parte sola.
> E' offensivo e ingiusto verso *chi sta soffrendo per un tradimento che non ha voluto, cercato , causato.*
> A me sembra una presa per il culo crudele.
> Potranno esserci rari casi ma generalizzare è assurdo


Con tutto il rispetto per chi soffre è proprio sulla non responsabilità del tradito che non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per chi soffre è proprio sulla non responsabilità del tradito che non sono d'accordo.


ma che discorsi fai?
allora il derubato è pirla perchè non si  accorto di esser stato derubato??


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Parlavo di me Brugola non di lui... E comunque quella donna l'amava, non era solo sesso.


credo siano cose intime tue, e un forum forse non è il posto giusto per parlarne 
io penso cmq che dare per scontato che chi viene tradito è responsabile non sia onesto nè realistico, ma ciascuno sopravvive con i suoi mezzi, con quello che lo aiuta a galleggiare, e nessuno può dire niente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per chi soffre è proprio sulla non responsabilità del tradito che non sono d'accordo.


qualcuno me la levi dalle mani


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualcuno me la levi dalle mani


amore calmati!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che discorsi fai?
> allora il derubato è pirla perchè non si  accorto di esser stato derubato??


e la stuprata ha le sue responsabilità se indossava una minigonna.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> amore calmati!


allora passiamo al curaro strong., perché quello light mi fa una cippa


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> immagino ma non ha senso dividere le colpe quando sono da una parte sola.
> E' offensivo e ingiusto verso chi sta soffrendo per un tradimento che non ha voluto, cercato , causato.
> A me sembra una presa per il culo crudele.
> Potranno esserci rari casi ma generalizzare è assurdo


attenzione però a negare quello che riguarda lei eil suo caso personale...
è sbagliato generalizzare ma anche riifutare a priori l'analisi  di una persona che ha vissuto la cosa sulla propria pelle


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e la stuprata ha le sue responsabilità se indossava una minigonna.


 e se indossava i jeans non è stupro perchè deve aver per forza collaborato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a*ttenzione però a negare quello che riguarda lei eil suo caso personale...*
> è sbagliato generalizzare ma anche riifutare a priori l'analisi  di una persona che ha vissuto la cosa sulla propria pelle



ma chi lo fa?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e se indossava i jeans non è stupro perchè deve aver per forza collaborato


ovvio.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> attenzione però a negare quello che riguarda lei eil suo caso personale...
> è sbagliato generalizzare ma anche riifutare a priori l'analisi  di una persona che ha vissuto la cosa sulla propria pelle


hai ragione.


----------



## brugola (11 Giugno 2009)

certo che ciascuno porta la sua esperienza, ma non puoi dire siccome io ho avuto delle responsabilità nel tradimento di mio marito tutti i traditi hanno responsabilità.
per lei è stato così, per me altri motivi etc.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certo che ciascuno porta la sua esperienza, ma non puoi dire siccome io ho avuto delle responsabilità nel tradimento di mio marito tutti i traditi hanno responsabilità.
> per lei è stato così, per me altri motivi etc.


 verissimo


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e se indossava i jeans non è stupro perchè deve aver per forza collaborato


 quindi tu non trovi che il tradito abbia mainessuna colpa e sia tutto ad esclusivo carico del traditore...ma sai che mi pareva di aver letto diversamente?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi tu non trovi che il tradito abbia mainessuna colpa e sia tutto ad esclusivo carico del traditore...ma sai che mi pareva di aver letto diversamente?


non ci provare, caschi malissimo.
tu leggi che io ho scritto questo?
io ho scritto (riportando una massima della cassazione) che chi indossa i jeans non può invocare lo stupro perchè, secondo una famigerata e schifosa sentenza, per sfilare un paio di jeans quel minimo che occorre è necessaria collaborazione.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

*Sto leggendo*

L'anima delle donne di Aldo Carotenuto (psicanalista junghiano), vi riporto una parte sul tradimento:

"... Prima ancora che il tradimento avvenga, colui che lo subirà diventa consapevole della sua situazione, riesce a leggerla attraverso lenti che gli consentono di osservarla in maniera obiettiva, libera da pregiudizi e sovrastrutture, che ne impedirebbero una interpretazione corretta. Tuttavia, seppur consapevole delle dinamiche interne alla coppia, colui che verrà tradito non si adopera in alcun modo per intervenire tempestivamente a cambiare la situazione, tant'è che potremmo dire che una condizione di inerzia psicologica può essere letta come il campanello d'allarme e l'anticamera del tradimento. Il tradito vive in una condizione di stasi, attendendo in silenzio che gli eventi si sostituiscano a lui e mutino la situazione. E' a questo punto che si verifica il tradimento: il traditore, colui che viene quasi sempre giudicato in maniera negativa e con disprezzo, innesca una trasformazione con il suo comportamento. Da questo punto di vista quindi, il traditore è colui che riesce  a sbloccare una situazione inceppata, a intervenire quando ormai le dinamiche sono sclerotizzate in modo irrimediabile. E' come se prendesse sulle proprie spalle una responsabilità, quella di portare all'interno della coppia un elemento destabilizzante, una bomba ad orologeria che esplode mettendo in discussione la coppia stessa..."


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ci provare, caschi malissimo.
> tu leggi che io ho scritto questo?
> io ho scritto (riportando una massima della cassazione) che chi indossa i jeans non può invocare lo stupro perchè, secondo una famigerata e schifosa sentenza, per sfilare un paio di jeans quel minimo che occorre è necessaria collaborazione.


Ma stavamo parlando di tradimento non di stupro. E sullo stupro spero che, almeno fra noi donne, non ci sia diversità di opinione.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> L'anima delle donne di Aldo Carotenuto (psicanalista junghiano), vi riporto una parte sul tradimento:
> 
> "... Prima ancora che il tradimento avvenga, colui che lo subirà diventa consapevole della sua situazione, riesce a leggerla attraverso lenti che gli consentono di osservarla in maniera obiettiva, libera da pregiudizi e sovrastrutture, che ne impedirebbero una interpretazione corretta. Tuttavia, seppur consapevole delle dinamiche interne alla coppia, colui che verrà tradito non si adopera in alcun modo per intervenire tempestivamente a cambiare la situazione, tant'è che potremmo dire che una condizione di inerzia psicologica può essere letta come il campanello d'allarme e l'anticamera del tradimento. Il tradito vive in una condizione di stasi, attendendo in silenzio che gli eventi si sostituiscano a lui e mutino la situazione. E' a questo punto che si verifica il tradimento: il traditore, colui che viene quasi sempre giudicato in maniera negativa e con disprezzo, innesca una trasformazione con il suo comportamento. Da questo punto di vista quindi, il traditore è colui che riesce  a sbloccare una situazione inceppata, a intervenire quando ormai le dinamiche sono sclerotizzate in modo irrimediabile. E' come se prendesse sulle proprie spalle una responsabilità, quella di portare all'interno della coppia un elemento destabilizzante, una bomba ad orologeria che esplode mettendo in discussione la coppia stessa..."


quindi non parli per esperienza


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi non parli per esperienza


Uffa. Sperimentato prima. Letto dopo.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uffa. Sperimentato prima. Letto dopo.


si si


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma stavamo parlando di tradimento non di stupro. E sullo stupro spero che, almeno fra noi donne, non ci sia diversità di opinione.


 io ho quotato angelo che parlava di stupro...quanto alla diversità di vedute, molte penaliste che difendono gli stupratori son donne.


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si


E' un bel libro comunque, merita...


----------



## MK (11 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io ho quotato angelo che parlava di stupro...quanto alla diversità di vedute, *molte penaliste che difendono gli stupratori son donne*.


Immagino purtroppo. Leggevo anche del mobbing praticato da donne su altre donne... Dobbiamo farne di strada...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> L'anima delle donne di Aldo Carotenuto (psicanalista junghiano), vi riporto una parte sul tradimento:
> 
> "... Prima ancora che il tradimento avvenga, colui che lo subirà diventa consapevole della sua situazione, riesce a leggerla attraverso lenti che gli consentono di osservarla in maniera obiettiva, libera da pregiudizi e sovrastrutture, che ne impedirebbero una interpretazione corretta. Tuttavia, seppur consapevole delle dinamiche interne alla coppia, colui che verrà tradito non si adopera in alcun modo per intervenire tempestivamente a cambiare la situazione, tant'è che potremmo dire che una condizione di inerzia psicologica può essere letta come il campanello d'allarme e l'anticamera del tradimento. Il tradito vive in una condizione di stasi, attendendo in silenzio che gli eventi si sostituiscano a lui e mutino la situazione. E' a questo punto che si verifica il tradimento: il traditore, colui che viene quasi sempre giudicato in maniera negativa e con disprezzo, innesca una trasformazione con il suo comportamento. Da questo punto di vista quindi, il traditore è colui che riesce a sbloccare una situazione inceppata, a intervenire quando ormai le dinamiche sono sclerotizzate in modo irrimediabile. E' come se prendesse sulle proprie spalle una responsabilità, quella di portare all'interno della coppia un elemento destabilizzante, una bomba ad orologeria che esplode mettendo in discussione la coppia stessa..."


Esser consapevoli che un certo tipo di atteggiamento POTREBBE portare al tradimento, non automaticamente rende colpevole chi non "sblocca" la situazione per "inerzia psicologica" nè assolve chi la sblocca tradendo.

E lo dice uno che, se vuoi, ha reagito a quella "inerzia" tradendo, ma che non si sognerebbe mai di non assumersi le responsabilità di quell'agire scaricandole su chi era inerte....certo, a caldo puoi anche giustificarti ed autoassolverti con quelle motivazioni...ma alla lunga...non reggono...

Il tuo discorso, MK, mi par poi su un altro piano: pare più un senso di colpa retroattiva, quasi un colpevolizzarti per la fine che ha fatto tuo marito, quasi come se non l'avessi lasciato, lui forse si sarebbe salvato.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un condannare in parte te per assolvere lui, visto che lui non sai se, avendone il tempo, avrebbe potuto davvero sviscerare con te la cosa e rimediare o almeno stabilire l'effettivo peso del tradimento a chi fosse imputabile? E, visto che solo tu rimani, per questo te lo prendi in parte anche tu?
Un proteggere la sua immagine agli occhi di tua figlia profuturo?


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> L'anima delle donne di Aldo Carotenuto (psicanalista junghiano), vi riporto una parte sul tradimento:
> 
> "... *Prima ancora che il tradimento avvenga, colui che lo subirà diventa consapevole della sua situazione, riesce a leggerla attraverso lenti che gli consentono di osservarla in maniera obiettiva, libera da pregiudizi e sovrastrutture, che ne impedirebbero una interpretazione corretta. Tuttavia, seppur consapevole delle dinamiche interne alla coppia, colui che verrà tradito non si adopera in alcun modo per intervenire tempestivamente a cambiare la situazione, tant'è che potremmo dire che una condizione di inerzia psicologica può essere letta come il campanello d'allarme e l'anticamera del tradimento.* Il tradito vive in una condizione di stasi, attendendo in silenzio che gli eventi si sostituiscano a lui e mutino la situazione. E' a questo punto che si verifica il tradimento: il traditore, colui che viene quasi sempre giudicato in maniera negativa e con disprezzo, innesca una trasformazione con il suo comportamento. Da questo punto di vista quindi, il traditore è colui che riesce  a sbloccare una situazione inceppata, a intervenire quando ormai le dinamiche sono sclerotizzate in modo irrimediabile. E' come se prendesse sulle proprie spalle una responsabilità, quella di portare all'interno della coppia un elemento destabilizzante, una bomba ad orologeria che esplode mettendo in discussione la coppia stessa..."


Io non mi sono accorto di niente.
L'ipotesi che mia moglie potesse tradire non mi è mai passata per l'anticamera del cervello.


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non mi sono accorto di niente.
> L'ipotesi che mia moglie potesse tradire non mi è mai passata per l'anticamera del cervello.


 ne sei diventato subito consapevole e zitto! l'ha detto carotenuto...e contando che carotenuto mi faceva morire dal ridere non azzardarti a contraddirlo!


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ne sei diventato subito consapevole e zitto! l'ha detto carotenuto...e contando che carotenuto mi faceva morire dal ridere non azzardarti a contraddirlo!


A beh, se lo dice Carotenuto...


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> A beh, se lo dice Carotenuto...


 Appunto...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

*Giobbe, provoco con simpatia:*



giobbe ha detto:


> Io non mi sono accorto di niente.
> L'ipotesi che mia moglie potesse tradire non mi è mai passata per l'anticamera del cervello.


perchè troppo attento a te stesso?

perchè sottovalutavi la sua capacità di autonomia?

perchè sopravvalutavi la tua capacità di osservazione ritenendo che tutto andasse bene?

perchè tu sei santo e lei il diavolo?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Giugno 2009)

...carotenuto non è un giudice, ma uno che studia i comportamenti degli umani...


----------



## Old reale (11 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ...carotenuto non è un giudice, ma uno che studia i comportamenti degli umani...


 ah beh allora...


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè troppo attento a te stesso?
> 
> perchè sottovalutavi la sua capacità di autonomia?
> 
> ...


Perché avevamo fatto un Alleanza con Dio e non si gioca con queste cose. La ritenevo più intelligente di quel che si è poi rivelata.

Ma l'avevo anche sottovalutata: secondo me era talmente rompiballe in quel periodo che pensavo che sicuramente non se la sarebbe pigliata nessuno!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pensavo di dover portare questa croce da solo e invece ho incontrato un Simone di Cirene.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Perché avevamo fatto un Alleanza con Dio e non si gioca con queste cose. La ritenevo più intelligente di quel che si è poi rivelata.
> 
> * Ma l'avevo anche sottovalutata: secondo me era talmente rompiballe in quel periodo che pensavo che sicuramente non se la sarebbe pigliata nessuno!
> 
> ...













lo diceva anche il mio ex marito


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Ok*

Ok capisco che ho scrotto cose impopolari....e ogni casa ha le sue dinamiche e le sue variabili!!Io quando ho tradito non amavo più....ma non basta a giustificarmi....!Ero anche emotivamente immaturo....non aveva la cognizione profonda delle conseguenze delle mie azioni....!Poi ho capito....!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok capisco che ho scrotto cose impopolari....e ogni casa ha le sue dinamiche e le sue variabili!!Io quando ho tradito non amavo più....ma *non basta a giustificarmi....!Ero anche emotivamente immaturo.*...non aveva la cognizione profonda delle conseguenze delle mie azioni....!Poi ho capito....!!!



oscuro che palle, non dici più niente che mi faccia venire voglia di litigare


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Asudem*

Non vorrei far passare il messaggio che chi resta e perdona è un pirla....!Ognuno opera delle scelte in base alla sua persona,al suo vissuto.....però non negate il fatto che spesso si rimane per abitudine,per non cambiare l'assetto della propria vita,per comodità.....per timore del nuovo!!


----------



## Amoremio (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok capisco che ho *scrotto* cose impopolari....e ogni casa ha le sue dinamiche e le sue variabili!!Io quando ho tradito non amavo più....ma non basta a giustificarmi....!Ero anche emotivamente immaturo....non aveva la cognizione profonda delle conseguenze delle mie azioni....!Poi ho capito....!!!


con una sola t


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Amore mio*

Effettivamente ho uno scroto impopolare....!!


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non vorrei far passare il messaggio che chi resta e perdona è un pirla....!Ognuno opera delle scelte in base alla sua persona,al suo vissuto.....*però non negate il fatto che spesso si rimane per abitudine,*per non cambiare l'assetto della propria vita,per comodità.....per timore del nuovo!!


 e non si va per lo stesso motivo.
quindi mi chiedo: se la convenienza è di chi tradisce e non decide e chi è tradito e rimane...perché si tira in ballo solo la convenienza di chi subisce il fatto e non dell'attore o dell'attrice ?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Minerva*

Teroricamente hai ragione...credo sia parrecchio diverso lo stato d'animo dei soggetti indicati...!!La passività di chi subisce l'azione...lo mette in una posizione d'inferiorità!Chi tradisce sgeglie di farlo più o meno scientemente....!!!


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Teroricamente hai ragione...credo sia parrecchio diverso lo stato d'animo dei soggetti indicati...!!La passività di chi subisce l'azione...*lo mette in una posizione d'inferiorità*!Chi tradisce sgeglie di farlo più o meno scientemente....!!!


 dipende dal concetto che abbiamo d'inferiorità.di certo non quella morale


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Minerva*

Sicuramente...inferirorità per il fatto che subisce l'azione...e il soggetto passivo!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

ma se alla domanda iniziale del tred si rispondesse semplicemente con un 
_  perchè si ama _
no?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Asudem*

Ho scritto questo 3d proprio perchè trovo sbagliata la tua risposta!!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho scritto questo 3d proprio perchè trovo sbagliata la tua risposta!!


l'accendiamo?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Asudem*

La risposta o chi perdona?


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'accendiamo?


Chi?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> La risposta o chi perdona?





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chi?


----------



## Amoremio (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'accendiamo?


io accenderei la tua risposta 
non accenderei oscuro perchè rispetto tutte le opinioni
ma il suo scrotto si


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io accenderei la tua risposta
> non accenderei oscuro perchè rispetto tutte le opinioni
> ma il suo scrotto si


accendere uno scrotto è da malvagi!


----------



## Amoremio (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> accendere uno scrotto è da malvagi!


ma vedi che fraintendi?
è stato un lapsus
intendevo "scritto" evidentemente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




chissà come capitano certe cose?
non mi darò pace


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Amore mio*

Ci son tanti modi per accendere uno scroto....quale useresti?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci son tanti modi per accendere uno scroto....quale useresti?


pietra focaia?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*.........*

Ci vuole di più........!!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci vuole di più........!!


basta chiedere


----------



## Amoremio (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci vuole di più........!!


ma no guarda,
ha ragione Asu
2 pietre focaie ben sbattute
e vedi come s'accende


----------



## Amoremio (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> basta chiedere


Bellissima


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> Bellissima


Come va? meglio?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*........*

Mhhhh devono esser due bellepietrone però.....


----------



## Amoremio (12 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Come va? meglio?


prendi il tuo avatar
sforacchia le ali con la mitragliatrice
io sono il pilota che sta masticando chewing gum per tappare i buchi,
che agita le braccia fuori dal finestrino,
con i piedi orienta la cloche per prendere le correnti d'aria 
e cerca di capire perchè il motore si è staccato
perchè è caduto proprio su casa mia
perchè c'è uno che mi spara addosso
che fine ha fatto il paracadute
e che chez ci faccio io ai comandi di un'avatar


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> prendi il tuo avatar
> sforacchia le ali con la mitragliatrice
> io sono il pilota che sta masticando chewing gum per tappare i buchi,
> che agita le braccia fuori dal finestrino,
> ...


Scrivi molto bene, sempre detto. E scrivere aiuta molto.
Cmq:
al caccia nemico che ti sta in coda finiscono le munizioni, il carburante ormai scarseggia ed è quindi costretto a battere in ritirata
il motore è caduto non su casa tua ma sulla casa di quella persona che ti stava tanto sulle palle. chi l'avrebbe mai detto eh?
Riesci, con consumata maestria e con una grande dose di fortuna (che nella vita è necessaria, come saprai) a non finire in stallo, a planare a mo' di aliante e ad atterrare illesa.
I tuoi cari, tutti loro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , ti riabbracciano con gioia .
Questo è il mio finale per te


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Scrivi molto bene, sempre detto. E scrivere aiuta molto.
> Cmq:
> al caccia nemico che ti sta in coda finiscono le munizioni, il carburante ormai scarseggia ed è quindi costretto a battere in ritirata
> il motore è caduto non su casa tua ma sulla casa di quella persona che ti stava tanto sulle palle. chi l'avrebbe mai detto eh?
> ...


ne faremo un film.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Scrivi molto bene, sempre detto. E scrivere aiuta molto.
> Cmq:
> al caccia nemico che ti sta in coda finiscono le munizioni, il carburante ormai scarseggia ed è quindi costretto a battere in ritirata
> il motore è caduto non su casa tua ma sulla casa di quella persona che ti stava tanto sulle palle. chi l'avrebbe mai detto eh?
> ...









grazie!
pensa che alla str.. che pilotava il caccia non ci pensavo neanche più


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*.........*

che botta di chiappe...!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> grazie!
> pensa che alla str.. che pilotava il caccia non ci pensavo neanche più


Quella persona li (la malamente:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ..... stava in casa quando le è piovuto il motore in testa .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il caccia è la tua/nostra/umana negatività  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La botta di culo è imprescindibile e poi ... aiuta gli audaci !


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso, MK, mi par poi su un altro piano: pare più un senso di colpa retroattiva, quasi un colpevolizzarti per la fine che ha fatto tuo marito, quasi come se non l'avessi lasciato, lui forse si sarebbe salvato....


Fedi mica mi ha tradito solo lui... e la riflessione fatta è la stessa, situazione diversa ma stesso meccanismo.

ps mi sono dimessa da crocerossina da un bel po', per fortuna...


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ne sei diventato subito consapevole e zitto! l'ha detto carotenuto...e contando che carotenuto mi faceva morire dal ridere non azzardarti a contraddirlo!


Potresti leggerlo, male non fa


----------



## Lettrice (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se alla domanda iniziale del tred si rispondesse semplicemente con un
> _  perchè si ama _
> no?



O ancora piu' semplicemente _perche' si vuole perdonare_

L'amore puo' esserci come puo' non esserci


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*Lettrice*

Giusto...si vuole perdonare.....perchè ci conviene!!!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oscuro che palle, non dici più niente che mi faccia venire voglia di litigare




























  è vero!!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non vorrei far passare il messaggio che chi resta e perdona è un pirla....!Ognuno opera delle scelte in base alla sua persona,al suo vissuto.....però non negate il fatto che *spesso* si rimane per abitudine,per non cambiare l'assetto della propria vita,per comodità.....per timore del nuovo!!


 già dire spesso cambia tutto.....
avvio un'altra riflessione sulla base di questo post: perdonare per timore del nuovo... un timore inconscio che fa credere sia meglio restare, meno duro tornare ad amare quella persona nonostante il suo 'scivolone' piuttosto che impegnarsi per trovare un amore nuovo che includa il suo 'scivolone'... 
mi spiego?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2009)

*.......*

Per non parlare della paura di restar da soli...che nessuno ammette di avere....!!


----------



## Ingenua (12 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per non parlare della paura di restar da soli...che nessuno ammette di avere....!!


Eh già! anche perchè se ci si guarda intorno non è che ci siano poi ste grandi occasioni!


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per non parlare della paura di restar da soli...che nessuno ammette di avere....!!


Come se l'avere un partner potesse dare un senso alla nostra vita...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2009)

Diro' la mia: c'è un po' l'idea di essere al supermarket, uno non funziona? Via sotto quello nuovo.

I rapporti significativi nella vita non nascono sotto i cavoli, se ne possono costruire uno, max due in tutta l'esistenza.

O no?


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Come se l'avere un partner potesse dare un senso alla nostra vita...



non voglio imbarcarmi in una discussione eterna con te su questo, ma si, un partner PUO' modificare sensibilmente (sia in meglio che in peggio!) la nostra vita!

Se una persona si ritiene completo come parte di una coppia e di una famiglia, puo' fargli leggere 2000 libri di selfhelp, ma nulla cambierà: da solo si sentirà sempre incompleto, perché siamo anche ANIMALI SOCIALI, non dimentichiamolo, e per alcuni coppia e famiglia sono e saranno sempre componenti importanti della propria vita!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (13 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza troppi giri di parole:CONVENIENZA!!Avanti il primo......


si perdona perchè sfigati di brutto: l'amore può essere un motivo ma perdonare chi non mi ha rispettato è più da sfigato che da innamorato
e forse anche da debole e senza palle


----------



## Old danut (13 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Diro' la mia: c'è un po' l'idea di essere al supermarket, uno non funziona? Via sotto quello nuovo.
> 
> I rapporti significativi nella vita non nascono sotto i cavoli, se ne possono costruire uno, max due in tutta l'esistenza.
> 
> O no?


Oddio quoto Verena per la prima volta, ma la penso così. C'è troppa idea da supermarket, via il vecchio avanti il nuovo, ma trovare una persona compatibile con il nostro cavolo di carattere non è come scoparsi mezzo mondo, è cosa molto più complessa.
Un rapporto va curato, va fatto crescere, è un lavoro di giorno in giorno ttra due persone che vogliono.
E' difficile trovare chi ci può capire per davvero per come siamo, sarebbe brutto avere in casa una peersona che reputiamo in parte estranea perchè è comodo andarci a letto.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> si perdona perchè sfigati di brutto: l'amore può essere un motivo ma perdonare chi non mi ha rispettato è più da sfigato che da innamorato
> e forse anche da debole e senza palle


ti piacerebbe avere le palle che ho io!
metafisiche magari, 
come quelle di cui parli tu d'altronde,
ma delle gran palle.

perdonare, rimanere con un uomo che ti ha tradito perchè lo ami
non è una passeggiata.

proprio perchè lo ami il primo pensiero è di tutt'altro tenore e quelli che seguono non sono all'acqua di rose


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2009)

quoto Amore!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Oddio quoto Verena per la prima volta .



sono commossa!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (13 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe avere le palle che ho io!
> metafisiche magari,
> come quelle di cui parli tu d'altronde,
> ma delle gran palle.
> ...


hi hi hi mi fai ridere!
tu parli dell'eroismo che c'è in te sottolineando che è difficile stare con una persona che tradisce perchè la si ama
si è difficile lo so e allora?
prova a pensare che ti ha tradita-o perchè si è fatta-o i cazzi suoi poi vai pure avanti con la fantasia
naturalmente ti amava anche quando ti ha tradita-o vero? hi hi hi
le palle le avrai quando la-lo manderai a ******o! li si che avrai palle! ma fino a che ti fai andare bene una persona che ti ha tradita-o noto solo debolezza, come ci fosse solo lei-lui al mondo
tu debole, lei-lui forte: ha fatto i porci comodi e ha visto che gli-le stai a fianco lo stesso
pronto a ritradire volendo, con maggiore garanzia di non abbandono


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non voglio imbarcarmi in una discussione eterna con te su questo, ma si, un partner PUO' modificare sensibilmente (sia in meglio che in peggio!) la nostra vita!
> 
> Se una persona si ritiene completo come parte di una coppia e di una famiglia, puo' fargli leggere 2000 libri di selfhelp, ma nulla cambierà: da solo si sentirà sempre incompleto, perché siamo anche ANIMALI SOCIALI, non dimentichiamolo, e per alcuni coppia e famiglia sono e saranno sempre componenti importanti della propria vita!


Sugli animali sociale sono perfettamente d'accordo. Sul concetto di coppia e di famiglia la discussione sarebbe veramente eterna...


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> sarebbe brutto avere in casa una peersona che reputiamo in parte estranea perchè è comodo andarci a letto.


Mah mi sembra che gran parte dei tradimenti avvengano quando a letto si comincia a non andare più. Con tutte le eccezioni ovviamente...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Come se l'avere un partner potesse dare un senso alla nostra vita...


mi tocca quotare mk... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ragazzi miei finchè non la smetterete di pensare che la vostra felicità /infelicità , il senso della vostra vita dipenda da un partner non arriverete a niente.
Non sto dicendo che l'amore non sia fondamentale ma il senso della vita non risiede in questo.
C'è troppa gente che si ama poco per amare altri e senza il vero amore per sè stessi non si amerà mai nessuno, non si sarà mai pronti per un altro.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> hi hi hi mi fai ridere!
> tu parli dell'eroismo che c'è in te sottolineando che è difficile stare con una persona che tradisce perchè la si ama
> si è difficile lo so e allora?
> prova a pensare che ti ha tradita-o perchè si è fatta-o i cazzi suoi poi vai pure avanti con la fantasia
> ...


sei un pirla


----------



## Old reale (13 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei un pirla


 avanti il prossimo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2009)

Sono arrivata solo a pagina sei ma mi sembra che un discorso generale sia impossibile.
Intanto ogni relazione è a sè e ogni tradimento è diverso.
Ed è all'interno di quella relazione che irrompe il tradimento e la modifica a seconda di come i partner si rapportano.
Ci sono tradimenti che si possono e devono perdonare e tradimenti imperdonabili.
Ma credo si capisca subito se si potrebbe perdonare e se si capisce che non si riuscirebbe trascinare il rapporto è solo farsi del male.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono arrivata solo a pagina sei ma mi sembra che un discorso generale sia impossibile.
> Intanto ogni relazione è a sè e ogni tradimento è diverso.
> Ed è all'interno di quella relazione che irrompe il tradimento e la modifica a seconda di come i partner si rapportano.
> Ci sono tradimenti che si possono e devono perdonare e tradimenti imperdonabili.
> *Ma credo si capisca subito se si potrebbe perdonare e se si capisce che non si riuscirebbe trascinare il rapporto è solo farsi del male*.


non è vero che si capisce subito.
tanto è vero che io ho reagito subito per poi tornare con lui dopo tanti mesi. ho sbagliato, ma giuro che questo lo ho capito dopo anni e non subito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è vero che si capisce subito.
> tanto è vero che io ho reagito subito per poi tornare con lui dopo tanti mesi. ho sbagliato, ma giuro che questo lo ho capito dopo anni e non subito.


 Io non consideravo la possibilità di stare insieme o no, ma di perdonare.
Tu l'hai perdonato?


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> si perdona perchè sfigati di brutto: l'amore può essere un motivo ma perdonare chi non mi ha rispettato è più da sfigato che da innamorato
> e forse anche da debole e senza palle


È vero.
Come Gesù e Gandhi.
Sfigati deboli e senza palle.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi tocca quotare mk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Escludendo il fatto che credo che senso nella vita ce ne sia ben poco... dimentichi il fattore procreazione ed eventuale famiglia... mica cotiche. Per molte persone e' importante. Per me lo e' sicuramente


----------



## MK (14 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Escludendo il fatto che credo che senso nella vita ce ne sia ben poco... dimentichi il fattore procreazione ed eventuale famiglia... mica cotiche. Per molte persone e' importante. Per me lo e' sicuramente


La maternità è senza dubbio molto importante per una donna. Ma non per tutte. L'accudimento si può avere anche nei confronti dei nipoti, o di figli di altri, o degli animali. Sulla famiglia si sa come la penso, non vi annoio con i soliti discorsi.


----------



## Old lele51 (14 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza troppi giri di parole:CONVENIENZA!!Avanti il primo......


Chi ha detto che si perdona....????


----------



## Verena67 (14 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> *hi hi hi mi fai ridere! hi hi hi*
> l


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non consideravo la possibilità di stare insieme o no, ma di perdonare.
> Tu l'hai perdonato?


diciamo che ho smesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> diciamo che ho smesso.


 Forse sarebbe stato meglio non arrivare a questo punto?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse sarebbe stato meglio non arrivare a questo punto?


è una domanda da sei milioni di dollari.
posso dirti che è stato meglio per certi versi e peggio per altri.
non lo so davvero, Persa, non lo so. erano troppi i problemi.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2009)

*Dici?*



Anna A ha detto:


> diciamo che ho smesso.


non sembrerebbe proprio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è una domanda da sei milioni di dollari.
> posso dirti che è stato meglio per certi versi e peggio per altri.
> non lo so davvero, Persa, non lo so. erano troppi i problemi.


 La domanda era a te, ma non era a te (non ha senso dopo domandarsi cosa si sarebbe dovuto fare prima, quando non si poteva che far quel che si è fatto seguendo il cuore...) era per aiutare a riflettere chi adesso si sta ostinando a portare avanti cose che dovrebbe lasciar morire di morte naturale senza accanirsi con terapie che tengono in vita cadaveri...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Escludendo il fatto che credo che senso nella vita ce ne sia ben poco... dimentichi il fattore procreazione ed eventuale famiglia... mica cotiche. Per molte persone e' importante. Per me lo e' sicuramente


La famiglia per me è al primo posto capretta.
Proprio la cosa più importante ma facevo un altro discorso.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> hi hi hi mi fai ridere!
> tu parli dell'eroismo che c'è in te sottolineando che è difficile stare con una persona che tradisce perchè la si ama
> si è difficile lo so e allora?
> prova a pensare che ti ha tradita-o perchè si è fatta-o i cazzi suoi poi vai pure avanti con la fantasia
> ...


ci vogliono più palle a stare che a mollare!
cresci va!
(e comunque di eroismo non ne parlo)

lo sai che ti pensavo meglio
pensavo davvero tu fossi uno che veniva per caxxeggiare
invece probabilmente nome e avatar hanno il loro perchè ben più profondo

e non ti scrivo un "hihihi" di risposta perchè scendere al tuo livello è veramente troppo faticoso


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *ci vogliono più palle a stare che a mollare!*
> cresci va!
> (e comunque di eroismo non ne parlo)
> 
> ...


Ma non vedo per quale motivo.
Sia restare che andare sono scelte difficili, anche se credo che restare sia la meno "sconvolgente".


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> non sembrerebbe proprio...


e a te farebbe bene iniziare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *ci vogliono più palle a stare che a mollare!*
> cresci va!
> (e comunque di eroismo non ne parlo)
> 
> ...


e dove sta scritto, di grazia?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non vedo per quale motivo.
> Sia restare che andare sono scelte difficili, anche se *credo che restare sia la meno "sconvolgente"*.


lo credo anche io papassina. per come la vedo io, rimanere significa convivere con il pensiero del tradimento. andare significa convivere con il pensiero del tradimento e una vita sconvolta e stravolta, da ricostruire. veramente faticoso.


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

è qualcosa che hai nelle tue corde.
sia perdonare che non perdonare.
personalmente per me riuscire a perdonare è ammirevole, ma io non ci riesco quasi mai


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è qualcosa che hai nelle tue corde.
> sia perdonare che non perdonare.
> personalmente per me riuscire a perdonare è ammirevole, ma io non ci riesco quasi mai


 
ah zorro, con chi stai a parlà?


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah zorro, con chi stai a parlà?


come con chi parlo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> come con chi parlo?


eh 

non capivo a chi stessi rispondendo (che poi sia perché ho letto solo gli ultimi post, ci sta tuttissimo :sonar


----------



## Grande82 (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *ci vogliono più palle a stare che a mollare!*
> cresci va!
> (e comunque di eroismo non ne parlo)
> 
> ...


 con tutto il rispetto per il tuo dolore, io credo che i problemi attuali che hai nella relazione nascano in gran parte da questa idea..... sbagliata....
ci vogliono più palle a mettersi in gioco, che significhi lasciarsi o rimanere, perchè sono quelle necessarie a mettere in discussione il rapporto e sè stessi.
chi tradisce vorrebbe poi dimenticare e restare.... e solo ogni tano si sveglia agitato, ma poi tutto torna quieto.
chi è stato tradito vorrebbe ritrovare la serenità e si aggrappa alla casa e alla quotidianità in cui trova appunto serenità, ma non sempre.... a tratti si sente in gabbia e si sente morire.... 
talvolta è più coraggioso chiudere con la prospettiva di riaprire POI.
talvolta è più coraggioso restare....


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh
> 
> non capivo a chi stessi rispondendo (che poi sia perché ho letto solo gli ultimi post, ci sta tuttissimo :sonar


ma anche io ho letto solo gli ultimi post


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche io ho letto solo gli ultimi post


 
ma allora a maggior ragione.

a chi cazzo stavi rispondendo?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è qualcosa che hai nelle tue corde.
> sia perdonare che non perdonare.
> personalmente per me riuscire a perdonare è ammirevole, ma io non ci riesco quasi mai


Per me si puo' stare o andare.

Il perdono e' a parte... infatti potrei perdonare ma decidere di rompere la relazione...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo credo anche io papassina. per come la vedo io, rimanere significa convivere con il pensiero del tradimento. andare significa convivere con il pensiero del tradimento e una vita sconvolta e stravolta, da ricostruire. veramente faticoso.


Andare e' impegnativo per un sacco di motivi, non solo sentimentali ma anche puramente logistici/economici...

Ovvio anche restare e' impegnativo ma meno "sconvolgente"... per me, poi nin 'zo come sempre


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *ci vogliono più palle a stare che a mollare!*
> cresci va!
> (e comunque di eroismo non ne parlo)
> 
> ...



Io sono d'accordo.
Mollare è un secondo. È liberatorio. Non ci vuole niente.
Distruggere è facile.
Provare a ricostruire è molto difficile e faticoso.


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo.
> Mollare è un secondo. È liberatorio. Non ci vuole niente.
> Distruggere è facile.
> Provare a ricostruire è molto difficile e faticoso.


 
quoto il racchio giobbe


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo.
> Mollare è un secondo. È liberatorio. Non ci vuole niente.
> Distruggere è facile.
> Provare a ricostruire è molto difficile e faticoso.


Senza polemica... ma chi distrugge non e' colui che decide di andare... chi ha tradito ha distrutto.

Veramente non carichiamo il tradito con responsabilita' che non ha.
Chi va non distugge nulla che non sia gia' stato distrutto.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza polemica... ma chi distrugge non e' colui che decide di andare... chi ha tradito ha distrutto.
> 
> Veramente non carichiamo il tradito con responsabilita' che non ha.
> Chi va non distugge nulla che non sia gia' stato distrutto.


quoto la racchiona.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo.
> Mollare è un secondo. È liberatorio. Non ci vuole niente.
> Distruggere è facile.
> Provare a ricostruire è molto difficile e faticoso.


 
ma certo che ci vuole una gran faccia di culo per affermare che a distruggere è chi molla. così diventa cornuto mazziato e pure coglione! io gli leverei anche i molari senza anestesia, per punizione!
provare a ricostrurire è molto difficile e faticoso: molto meno lo sarebbe stato tenere l'uccello a bada dentro le mutande.

e soprattutto giobbe se pensi che per mollare ci voglia un secondo, anzi niente, e che sia addirittura liberatorio, perdonami ma sta grande idea della famiglia non ce l'hai.


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza polemica... ma chi distrugge non e' colui che decide di andare... chi ha tradito ha distrutto.
> 
> Veramente non carichiamo il tradito con responsabilita' che non ha.
> Chi va non distugge nulla che non sia gia' stato distrutto.



La Chiesa era molto corrotta sia ai tempi di San Francesco che di Lutero.
Ci vuole molto più coraggio e fatica a tentare di risanarla dall'interno che a buttare tutto alle ortiche.
Non importa chi ha distrutto.
Quando c'è di mezzo una grossa delusione, un tradimento, è più facile distruggere tutto e ricostruire da zero con un nuovo soggetto che riformare il vecchio.
Non so se mi sono capito.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *La Chiesa era molto corrotta sia ai tempi di San Francesco che di Lutero.*
> Ci vuole molto più coraggio e fatica a tentare di risanarla dall'interno che a buttare tutto alle ortiche.
> Non importa chi ha distrutto.
> Quando c'è di mezzo una grossa delusione, un tradimento, è più facile distruggere tutto e ricostruire da zero con un nuovo soggetto che riformare il vecchio.
> Non so se mi sono capito.


Senza offesa ma non e' che abbiano risanato granche' 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti sei capito ma non hai mica detto nulla che non avessi gia' detto... il fatto e' che chi distrugge non e' chi va via!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La Chiesa era molto corrotta sia ai tempi di San Francesco che di Lutero.
> Ci vuole molto più coraggio e fatica a tentare di risanarla dall'interno che a buttare tutto alle ortiche.
> Non importa chi ha distrutto.
> Quando c'è di mezzo una grossa delusione, un tradimento, è più facile distruggere tutto e ricostruire da zero con un nuovo soggetto che riformare il vecchio.
> Non so se mi sono capito.


non ho capito cosa c'entrano san francesco e lutero con questo discorso.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

scusate 
in quel post ho omesso un "per me"
ognuno ragiona per sè e non volevo offendere nessuno

ho sbroccato sulla questione delle palle 
ma il motivo dello sbrocco era l'irrisione e l'offensività che ho percepito nel post a cui rispondevo.
no scusate sbaglio ancora 
non era tanto offensivo il tenore 
ma l'impressione che chi lo ha scritto volesse 
rigirarmi il coltello nella piaga


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma certo che ci vuole una gran faccia di culo per affermare che a distruggere è chi molla. così diventa cornuto mazziato e pure coglione! io gli leverei anche i molari senza anestesia, per punizione!
> provare a ricostrurire è molto difficile e faticoso: molto meno lo sarebbe stato tenere l'uccello a bada dentro le mutande.
> 
> e soprattutto giobbe se pensi che per mollare ci voglia un secondo, anzi niente, e che sia addirittura liberatorio, perdonami ma sta grande idea della famiglia non ce l'hai.


 Quando il tradimento avviene durante un fidanzamento si può buttare tutto all'aria che c'è poco o nulla da perdere.
Nel caso di un matrimonio, di una famiglia, si cerca di recuperare perché quel che perderemo è più importante del nostro orgoglio ferito. Ma è un cammino difficile, doloroso, che va contro il nostro benessere immediato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quando il tradimento avviene durante un fidanzamento si può buttare tutto all'aria che c'è poco o nulla da perdere.
> Nel caso di un matrimonio, di una famiglia, si cerca di recuperare perché quel che perderemo è più importante del nostro orgoglio ferito. Ma è un cammino difficile, doloroso, che va contro il nostro benessere immediato.


ma piantala giobbe! hai scritto che è liberatorio troncare e mi vieni a parlare di famiglia? la famiglia è quindi un peso di cui liberarsi?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusate
> in quel post ho omesso un "per me"
> ognuno ragiona per sè e non volevo offendere nessuno
> 
> ...


Hai fatto bene a sbroccare Amorino perché anch'io avevo colto un po' troppo sarcasmo fuori luogo.
Io rispetto e ammiro moltissimo la tua decisione. Per me ci vogliono grandissime palle e amore per farlo.
Vai avanti per la tua strada.
Ogni situazione è a sé.


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa c'entrano san francesco e lutero con questo discorso.


A dir la verità nemmeno io l'ho capito bene.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Era una specie di esempio.


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma piantala giobbe! hai scritto che è liberatorio troncare e mi vieni a parlare di famiglia? la famiglia è quindi un peso di cui liberarsi?


qua si, ma l'altro io ho inteso diversamente: dice è più facile dire non resisto alla sofferenza del  tradimento e mollo tutto e invece per lui, e anche per me, è più faticoso ricostruire


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quando il tradimento avviene durante un fidanzamento si può buttare tutto all'aria che c'è poco o nulla da perdere.
> Nel caso di un matrimonio, di una famiglia, si cerca di recuperare perché quel che perderemo è più importante del nostro orgoglio ferito. *Ma è un cammino difficile, doloroso, che va contro il nostro benessere immediato*.


Giobbe ma quando mai!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> qua si, ma l'altro io ho inteso diversamente: dice è più facile dire non resisto alla sofferenza del tradimento e mollo tutto e invece per lui, e anche per me, è più faticoso ricostruire


ma perché, dopo che molli, non (TI) devi ricostruire?


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma piantala giobbe! hai scritto che è liberatorio troncare e mi vieni a parlare di famiglia? la famiglia è quindi un peso di cui liberarsi?



La famiglia no, ma il traditore si.
La tentazione è quella di volerlo cancellare dalla nostra vita per il nostro benessere immediato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giobbe ma quando mai!


a me vien da pensare che non abbia mai lasciato o se l'ha fatto l'ha fatto a cuor leggero. diversamente non parlerebbe di benessere immediato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La famiglia no, ma il traditore si.
> La tentazione è quella di volerlo cancellare dalla nostra vita per il nostro benessere immediato.


ah giò, e che due coglioni con questo benessere immediato!

ma  anche tra quello che hai letto qua, hai trovato molte persone che raccontavano di un benessere immediato dopo aver dato un calcio in culo al traditore?


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giobbe ma quando mai!



A me sembra così.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La famiglia no, ma il traditore si.
> La tentazione è quella di volerlo cancellare dalla nostra vita per il nostro benessere immediato.


Sara' ma io sto benessere non lo vedo ancora dopo 3 anni... e del "traditore" mica me ne son liberata!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> A dir la verità nemmeno io l'ho capito bene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


senti ma... non è che invece è tua moglie a sperare che tu rinsavisca da tutto sto delirio clericale?
metti dentro la chiesa in ogni discorso...


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene a sbroccare Amorino perché anch'io avevo colto un po' troppo sarcasmo fuori luogo.
> Io rispetto e ammiro moltissimo la tua decisione. Per me ci vogliono grandissime palle e amore per farlo.
> Vai avanti per la tua strada.
> Ogni situazione è a sé.








grazie Asu


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> andare significa convivere con il pensiero del tradimento e una vita sconvolta e stravolta, da ricostruire. veramente faticoso.


Se il tradimento resta tradimento forse, ma se diventa relazione altro che vita sconvolta e stravolta...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se il tradimento resta tradimento forse, ma se diventa relazione altro che vita sconvolta e stravolta...


di relazione si parla. e comunque non ho capito cosa hai detto.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> di relazione si parla. e comunque non ho capito cosa hai detto.


Leggendo gli altri post avevo capito male... credevo che si parlasse del traditore che molla, non del tradito... E comunque c'è anche chi lascia senza tradimento (subito o praticato).


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah giò, e che due coglioni con questo benessere immediato!
> 
> ma  anche tra quello che hai letto qua, hai trovato molte persone che raccontavano di un benessere immediato dopo aver dato un calcio in culo al traditore?



Pure io ho buttato mia moglie fuori di casa.
È stato liberatorio.
Lei stava continuando la storia con l'altro, non c'erano alternative.
Non ce l'avrei fatta a tenerla in casa.
Il marito di Amoremio si è accorto di aver fatto un gravissimo errore e vuole ricostruire. È diverso.
Se Amoremio seguisse il suo istinto manderebbe tutto a quel paese, volterebbe pagina e nell'immediato si sentirebbe un po' meglio.
Non è sicuramente un cammino meraviglioso ma è sempre più facile che decidere di ricostruire.
Il cammino che sta percorrendo è più lungo e doloroso. È pieno di dubbi, incertezze, rinuncia al senso di giustizia, dolore e rabbia soffocata.
Ma è anche un cammino di maturazione personale perché affronta il suo orgoglio ferito e non fugge dai problemi mettendoci una pietra sopra.


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti ma... non è che invece è tua moglie a sperare che tu rinsavisca da tutto sto delirio clericale?
> metti dentro la chiesa in ogni discorso...



Io era ateo e comunista.
Mi sono avvicinato a Dio attraverso mia moglie.
Col senno di poi mi sono accorto che il nostro matrimonio è fallito perché Dio non entrava mai nei nostri discorsi.
Eravamo troppo impegnati a correr dietro ai problemi quotidiani.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Leggendo gli altri post avevo capito male... credevo che si parlasse del traditore che molla, non del tradito... *E comunque c'è anche chi lascia senza tradimento (subito o praticato*).


c'è anche chi lava la roba a mano senza usare la lavatrice. so che non c'entra un cazzo ma esattamente come non c'entra quello che hai scritto tu.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io era ateo e comunista.


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Io era ateo e comunista.*
> *Mi sono avvicinato a Dio attraverso mia moglie*.
> Col senno di poi mi sono accorto che il nostro matrimonio è fallito perché Dio non entrava mai nei nostri discorsi.
> Eravamo troppo impegnati a correr dietro ai problemi quotidiani.


ma avrai pure qualche pregio anche tu


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Io era ateo e comunista.*
> Mi sono avvicinato a Dio attraverso mia moglie.
> Col senno di poi mi sono accorto che il nostro matrimonio è fallito perché Dio non entrava mai nei nostri discorsi.
> Eravamo troppo impegnati a correr dietro ai problemi quotidiani.


ti consiglio di tornare sui tuoi passi.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> c'è anche chi lava la roba a mano senza usare la lavatrice. so che non c'entra un cazzo ma esattamente come non c'entra quello che hai scritto tu.


lo stavo per scrivere io


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Giobbe una scelta e' una scelta, con tutti i problemi  del caso.
Certe volte l'istinto dice di restare (perche' per me e' l'istinto che porta a restare non la ragione) si affronteranno i problemi... se vince la ragione (perche' per me e' la ragione che porta a levarsi di hulo) si affronteranno i problemi.

In tutt'e due i casi non e' roba facile. L'una non e' piu' meritevole o coraggiosa dell'altra


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Giugno 2009)

*........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> scusate
> in quel post ho omesso un "per me"
> ognuno ragiona per sè e non volevo offendere nessuno
> 
> ...


Buongiorno
Futtetenne .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciao


----------



## Old giobbe (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma avrai pure qualche pregio anche tu



Ben nascosto, ma devo pure averlo.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> c'è anche chi lava la roba a mano senza usare la lavatrice. so che non c'entra un cazzo ma esattamente come non c'entra quello che hai scritto tu.


Sulla difficoltà di ricostruire una vita c'entra eccome... anzi, si perdona di più un tradimento o un allontamento senza tradimento?


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sulla difficoltà di ricostruire una vita c'entra eccome... anzi, si perdona di più un tradimento o un allontamento senza tradimento?


scusa, a parte che non c'entra una fava col discorso che stiamo facendo, ma perchè mai uno dovrebbe allontanarsi senza un tradimento e motivi particolari?
così? perchè gli pare brutto che vada tutto bene?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sulla difficoltà di ricostruire una vita c'entra eccome... anzi, si perdona di più un tradimento o un allontamento senza tradimento?


 
ma perché cazzo devi stravolgere interamente il senso del tred pur di dimostrare che c'entra quello che non c'entrava? parlavamo del tradimento e tutto ciò che ne consegue, mica del ricostruire a prescindere da questo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa, a parte che non c'entra una fava col discorso che stiamo facendo, ma perchè mai uno dovrebbe allontanarsi senza un tradimento e motivi particolari?
> così? perchè gli pare brutto che vada tutto bene?


"senza motivi particolari" l'hai aggiunto tu


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> "senza motivi particolari" l'hai aggiunto tu


ma scusa, se stiam parlando di tradimento ..


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa, a parte che non c'entra una fava col discorso che stiamo facendo, ma perchè mai uno dovrebbe allontanarsi senza un tradimento e motivi particolari?
> così? perchè gli pare brutto che vada tutto bene?


perchè non usa la lavatrice.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, se stiam parlando di tradimento ..


ah non fare questa osservazione a me, non rispondo delle cazzate altrui. già troppo se rispondo delle mie


----------



## Old megliosola (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sara' ma io sto benessere non lo vedo ancora dopo 3 anni... e del "traditore" mica me ne son liberata!


 
beh...io l'ho visto e lo hanno visto pure quelli intorno a me  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...anche se nemmeno io mi sono liberata del "traditore"
resta il fatto che, nonostante il dolore, quella della separazione è stata la scelta giusta (sofferta eh!!) per il mio benessere e quello della prole...
è anche triste ma è così


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> beh...io l'ho visto e lo hanno visto pure quelli intorno a me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche per me ne sono convinta... pero' per certi versi son sicura che se fossi restata la mia vita sarebbe stata piu' "semplice"


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io era ateo e comunista.
> Mi sono avvicinato a Dio attraverso mia moglie.
> *Col senno di poi mi sono accorto che il nostro matrimonio è fallito perché Dio non entrava mai nei nostri discorsi*.
> Eravamo troppo impegnati a correr dietro ai problemi quotidiani.


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


in altri matrimoni entra molto spesso, però a moccoloni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> in altri matrimoni entra molto spesso, però a moccoloni


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quando il tradimento avviene durante un fidanzamento si può buttare tutto all'aria che c'è poco o nulla da perdere.
> Nel caso di un matrimonio, di una famiglia, si cerca di recuperare perché *quel che perderemo è più importante del nostro orgoglio ferito. Ma è un cammino difficile, doloroso, che va contro il nostro benessere immediato*.


il grassettato è quello che sento, ma le motivazioni sono diverse: 
non è il matrimonio in sè
non sono i figli, anche loro di una definitiva separazione se ne farebbero, pur dolorosamente una ragione



giobbe ha detto:


> La famiglia no, ma il traditore si.
> *La tentazione è quella di volerlo cancellare dalla nostra vita* per il nostro benessere immediato.


sì, la tentazione è quella



giobbe ha detto:


> Pure io ho buttato mia moglie fuori di casa.
> È stato liberatorio.
> Lei stava continuando la storia con l'altro, non c'erano alternative.
> Non ce l'avrei fatta a tenerla in casa.
> ...


per me è così



Lettrice ha detto:


> Giobbe una scelta e' una scelta, con tutti i problemi del caso.
> Certe volte l'istinto dice di restare (perche' per me e' l'istinto che porta a restare non la ragione) si affronteranno i problemi... se vince la ragione (perche' per me e' la ragione che porta a levarsi di hulo) si affronteranno i problemi.
> 
> In tutt'e due i casi non e' roba facile. L'una non e' piu' meritevole o coraggiosa dell'altra


non è mai roba facile ed oggettivamente nessuna delle due è più meritevole e coraggiosa.
soggettivizzando, invece, ognuno sa i suoi perchè e  percome, ognuno conosce sè stesso e sa come percepisce l'una e l'altra.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> in altri matrimoni entra molto spesso, però a moccoloni


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola... premio _battuta dell'anno 2009_


----------



## Old reale (15 Giugno 2009)

mi fate bannare se dico che non ho capito la battuta di brugola?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mi fate bannare se dico che non ho capito la battuta di brugola?


va bè, dai, per amore della pace: i moccoloni sono le imprecazioni che volano durante le liti.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Brugola... premio _battuta dell'anno 2009_


sottoscrivo!


----------



## Old megliosola (16 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche per me ne sono convinta... pero' per certi versi son sicura che se fossi restata la mia vita sarebbe stata piu' "semplice"


c'ho pensato anche io ai tempi, purtroppo non ho mai creduto che  la vita fosse stata più semplice stando, mi sarei arrovellata troppo e questo è stato uno dei pensieri (tra gli altri) che mi ha fatto decidere..
poi la vita è strana, magari tu decidevi di stare e lui se ne andava di sua sponte


----------



## Old Becco (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza troppi giri di parole:CONVENIENZA!!Avanti il primo......


 -------------------

Io ho sempre perdonato (sopportato) i tradimenti di mia moglie perchè mi vergogno di avere le corna. 
Becco


----------



## Old megliosola (16 Giugno 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> -------------------
> 
> Io ho sempre perdonato (sopportato) i tradimenti di mia moglie perchè mi vergogno di avere le corna.
> Becco


trovo terribile questa tua affermazione


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Persa*

Mi trovi d'accordo......bisognerebbe trovar la forza di staccare la spina...e smetterla con quella sorta di accanimento terapeutico....ma non accade quasi mai....!!Si tende a tener in vita ciò che ormai è morto..forse per tener in vita il ricordo,il progetto,l'idea,la vita ed il rapporto che credevamo di avere.....!!Quando parlo di convenienza parlo di questo....il non rassegnarsi alla morte di un rapporto....continuiamo idealmente a portarlo avanti per non staccarci dall'idea di quell'amore ormai lontano e compromesso....!!Continuo a leggere di amori da supermarket......come se ci si dovesse rassegnare all'idea dell'impossibilità  di un amore trasparente,esclusivo,come se fosse fisilogico in un rapporto il doversi tradire.....tanto succede e se succede...amen mica possiam cambiare al volo?Forse continuo ad aver dell'AMORE un idea troppo alta...ed è per questo che trovo ripugnante l'idea di un amore da supermarket.....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo......bisognerebbe trovar la forza di staccare la spina...e smetterla con quella sorta di accanimento terapeutico....ma non accade quasi mai....!!Si tende a tener in vita ciò che ormai è morto..forse per tener in vita il ricordo,il progetto,l'idea,la vita ed il rapporto che credevamo di avere.....!!Quando parlo di convenienza parlo di questo....il non rassegnarsi alla morte di un rapporto....continuiamo idealmente a portarlo avanti per non staccarci dall'idea di quell'amore ormai lontano e compromesso....!!Continuo a leggere di amori da supermarket......come se ci si dovesse rassegnare all'idea dell'impossibilità di un amore trasparente,esclusivo,come se fosse fisilogico in un rapporto il doversi tradire.....tanto succede e se succede...amen mica possiam cambiare al volo?Forse continuo ad aver dell'AMORE un idea troppo alta...ed è per questo che trovo ripugnante l'idea di un amore da supermarket.....!!!


com' è un amore da supermarket?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Anna*

Mi sembra di aver capito che....non siamo al supermarket quindi se capita di tradirsi mica possiam cambiare così facilmente l'amore vecchio con quello nuovo?e no ...magari scopriamo che amiamo quello vecchio e pazienza....d'altronde non esistono più le famiglie del mulino bianco....!Ecco dopo sta serie di luoghi comuni...ho ben presente quell che non è L'AMORE!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver capito che....non siamo al supermarket quindi se capita di tradirsi mica possiam cambiare così facilmente l'amore vecchio con quello nuovo?e no ...magari scopriamo che amiamo quello vecchio e pazienza....d'altronde non esistono più le famiglie del mulino bianco....!Ecco dopo sta serie di luoghi comuni...ho ben presente quell che non è L'AMORE!!!!


sì ma.. non ho capito cosa c'entra il supermarket.


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*.......*

A dir il vero neanche io.....credo il solito luogo comune...per certificare che dopo un tradimento possiam serenamente tornar dal patner tradito...perchè cambiar il vecchio con il nuovo non è tanto bello.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mantre tradirlo sembrerebbe fisilogico...!!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> A dir il vero neanche io.....credo il solito luogo comune...per certificare che dopo un tradimento possiam serenamente tornar dal patner tradito...perchè cambiar il vecchio con il nuovo non è tanto bello....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sembra uno slogan della telecom


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Già*

Già semra tutto così semplice....slogane luoghi comuni...peccato non lo sia...forse non lo è per tutti....!!


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sulla difficoltà di ricostruire una vita c'entra eccome... anzi, si perdona di più un tradimento o un allontamento senza tradimento?



Il tradimento non si può perdonare, ma a volte fa comodo credere di esserci riusciti...


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Kid*

Infatti:COMODITà...CONVENIENZA!!!


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti:COMODITà...CONVENIENZA!!!


O mancanza di alternative.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> O mancanza di alternative.


toh, il redivivo.. come stai?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

dall'amarezza che traspare si direbbe non troppo bene


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Kid*

La mancanza d'alternative presuppone un calcolo razionale...per cui cmq convenienza!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Il tradimento non si può perdonare, ma a volte fa comodo credere di esserci riusciti...


Io sono sicuro che si perdona.


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Giobbe*

Io son sicuro che ci si perdona di aver perdonato!!!!


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> toh, il redivivo.. come stai?


Rassegnato al fatto che nulla sarà più come prima, cara.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son sicuro che ci si perdona di aver perdonato!!!!


Questa è bella....


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son sicuro che ci si perdona di aver perdonato!!!!


o di averci provato... almeno io.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Rassegnato al fatto che nulla sarà più come prima, cara.


e tu non ti rassegnare!


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tu non ti rassegnare!


Troppo tardi....


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Rassegnato al fatto che nulla sarà più come prima, cara.



Alla fine sarà meglio di prima.
È una fase verso la maturazione.
Alla fine conoscere la verità è sempre meglio che vivere un'illusione.
Ai tuoi occhi e a quelli di tua moglie non sarai impeccabile (nessuno lo è) ma sarai più umano.
Se da questa storia impari ad essere più indulgente con te stesso, poi lo sarai anche con gli altri.
Alla fine migliorate anche tu e tua moglie come persone.
Il tradimento è sempre un male, ma Dio sa trarre il bene anche dal male.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Alla fine sarà meglio di prima.
> È una fase verso la maturazione.
> Alla fine conoscere la verità è sempre meglio che vivere un'illusione.
> Ai tuoi occhi e a quelli di tua moglie non sarai impeccabile (nessuno lo è) ma sarai più umano.
> ...


si ma il tradito qui non è Dio


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Alla fine sarà meglio di prima.
> È una fase verso la maturazione.
> Alla fine conoscere la verità è sempre meglio che vivere un'illusione.
> Ai tuoi occhi e a quelli di tua moglie non sarai impeccabile (nessuno lo è) ma sarai più umano.
> ...



Se mai riuscirò a vederla così, mi ricorderò di te...


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma il tradito qui non è Dio


Se erano sposati in chiesa è un patto a tre.
La moglie sa che Kid è una brava persona, ma ci vuol tempo per curare l'orgoglio ferito.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (16 Giugno 2009)

Giobbe, simpaticamente, mi ricordi Ned Flanders


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Giobbe, simpaticamente, mi ricordi Ned Flanders


View attachment 2944



È vero!
Adesso che ci penso devo apparire proprio così sul forum!


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> View attachment 2944
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Se erano sposati in chiesa è un patto a tre.
> La moglie sa che Kid è una brava persona, ma ci vuol tempo per curare l'orgoglio ferito.


se la moglie lo sa, lo sa indipendentemente dal fatto che siano sposati in chiesa

e comunque, è fondamentale che sappia che è una "brava persona"?
o che pensi che la ami ancora?


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se la moglie lo sa, lo sa indipendentemente dal fatto che siano sposati in chiesa
> 
> e comunque, è fondamentale che sappia che è una "brava persona"?
> o che pensi che la ami ancora?



Forse è importante solo che sappia la seconda cosa che hai detto.


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se la moglie lo sa, lo sa indipendentemente dal fatto che siano sposati in chiesa
> 
> e comunque, è fondamentale che sappia che è una "brava persona"?
> o che pensi che la ami ancora?


Credo che lui abbia sempre voluto bene alla moglie. Quando era innamorato dell'altra ha fatto finta di distrarsi, ha fatto finta che la moglie non esistesse. Si fa sempre così.
La moglie è l'unica donna che ha scelto per passare la vita assieme e dopo il tradimento ha riconfermato la sua scelta. Mi sembra chiaro che la ama.
Il tradito è fragilizzato e ha bisogno di continue conferme. Ma son tutte sciochezzuole romantiche, la prova più grande è quella di "donare" la propria vita per l'altro e Kid l'ha compiuta e riconfermata.


----------



## Bruja (16 Giugno 2009)

*giobbe*



giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che lui abbia sempre voluto bene alla moglie. Quando era innamorato dell'altra ha fatto finta di distrarsi, ha fatto finta che la moglie non esistesse. Si fa sempre così.
> La moglie è l'unica donna che ha scelto per passare la vita assieme e dopo il tradimento ha riconfermato la sua scelta. Mi sembra chiaro che la ama.
> Il tradito è fragilizzato e ha bisogno di continue conferme. Ma son tutte sciochezzuole romantiche, la prova più grande è quella di "donare" la propria vita per l'altro e Kid l'ha compiuta e riconfermata.


Detto senza ironia... ottimo sermone. Hai seppellito l'altra!
Bruja


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Forse è importante solo che sappia la seconda cosa che hai detto.


APPUNTO

lo sa?


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Il tradimento non si può perdonare, ma a volte fa comodo credere di esserci riusciti...


Infatti Kid non è, per me, questione di perdono, ma consapevolezza della crisi creata da entrambi. Il tradimento è un sintomo. O se ne esce, insieme, o si chiude. Varianti non ne vedo.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> APPUNTO
> 
> lo sa?



Lo sa, lo sa... è lei che non sa più se esserlo di me.


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> O mancanza di alternative.
























  torniamo al punto di sempre, ma oggi sarò buona, non dico nulla...


----------



## Bruja (16 Giugno 2009)

*???*



MK ha detto:


> torniamo al punto di sempre, ma oggi sarò buona, non dico nulla...


Un silenzio molto fragoroso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Alla fine tolti gli arzigogoli che resta veramente? 
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

*tu chiamale se vuoi .....distrazioni*



giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che lui abbia sempre voluto bene alla moglie. Quando era innamorato dell'altra *ha fatto finta di distrarsi,* ha fatto finta che la moglie non esistesse. Si fa sempre così.
> La moglie è l'unica donna che ha scelto per passare la vita assieme e dopo il tradimento ha riconfermato la sua scelta. Mi sembra chiaro che la ama.
> Il tradito è fragilizzato e ha bisogno di continue conferme. Ma son tutte sciochezzuole romantiche, la prova più grande è quella di "donare" la propria vita per l'altro e Kid l'ha compiuta e riconfermata.



si si, come ricucci e i compagnucci di merende ( o furbetti di quartiere) ah giobbe....ma che cazzo stai a dì??


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si, come ricucci e i compagnucci di merende ( o furbetti di quartiere) ah giobbe....ma che cazzo stai a dì??


È così che funziona. Anche io quando decido di fare una cosa sbagliata faccio finta di distrarmi, non perdo tempo ad ascoltare la mia coscienza.
Mi dico "Ecchesaramai! Una volta ogni tanto non fa così male... nessuno è perfetto..."


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È così che funziona. Anche io quando decido di fare una cosa sbagliata faccio finta di distrarmi, non perdo tempo ad ascoltare la mia coscienza.
> Mi dico "Ecchesaramai! Una volta ogni tanto non fa così male... nessuno è perfetto..."



per me non è così.
L'unica voce che sentiamo ( e di cui ,a volte, ce ne fottiamo allegramente ) è  quella della nostra coscienza.
Siamo sempre consapevoli delle cazzate che facciamo.
Dire di fare finta di distrarsi è una palla che ci raccontiamo e che finge di giustificarci ma sapiamo benissimo che non ci crediamo davvero


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È così che funziona. Anche io quando decido di fare una cosa sbagliata faccio finta di distrarmi, non perdo tempo ad ascoltare la mia coscienza.
> Mi dico "Ecchesaramai! Una volta ogni tanto non fa così male... nessuno è perfetto..."


Ho letto da qualche parte che quando facciamo le cose sbagliate in realtà stiamo andando verso la direzione giusta, per noi, in quel determinato momento. Quindi in questo caso sposo il Giobbe pensiero


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lo sa, lo sa... è lei che non sa più se esserlo di me.


questa è una possibilità.
ma non l'unica
magari ha solo paura di prendere un'altra mazzata
magari si sta incartando nel chiedersi dove ha sbagliato lei perchè tu decidessi di infatuarti di un'altra
o teme che tu resti con lei per i figli,
che tu creda di amarla come l'hai creduto prima, e poi ....lo rifaccia.

e tante altre cose Kid

te lo dico perchè ci sto passando
(e proprio per questo tieni conto che le mie valutazioni sono filtrate dal mio sentire)

non so se ti è sfuggita la frase che hai scritto
o se riporta fedelmente qualcosa che ti ha detto
_"non sa più se esserlo di me"_

esserlo cosa? innamorata?
l'innamoramento è per me un po' diverso dall'amore

e comunque "non so se amarti"
è diverso da "non so se ti amo".
il primo sembra quasi 
"non so se posso amarti" 
"........ se posso fidarmi ad amarti"


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me non è così.
> L'unica voce che sentiamo ( e di cui ,a volte, ce ne fottiamo allegramente ) è  quella della nostra coscienza.
> Siamo sempre consapevoli delle cazzate che facciamo.
> Dire di fare finta di distrarsi è una palla che ci raccontiamo e che finge di giustificarci ma sapiamo benissimo che non ci crediamo davvero


Mi sa che la pensiamo allo stesso modo. Abbiamo solo un problema di comunicazione.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mi sa che la pensiamo allo stesso modo. Abbiamo solo un problema di comunicazione.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


>


fa così solo perchè sa che c'ho un debbole per lui


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ho letto da qualche parte che quando facciamo le cose sbagliate in realtà stiamo andando verso la direzione giusta, per noi, in quel determinato momento. Quindi in questo caso sposo il Giobbe pensiero


Secondo me facendo le cose sbagliate si va nella direzione sbagliata.
Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, ma secondo me queste sono tutte scuse per ignorare quello che ci vorrebbe dire la nostra coscienza.


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me facendo le cose sbagliate si va nella direzione sbagliata.
> Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, ma secondo me queste sono tutte scuse per ignorare quello che ci vorrebbe dire la nostra coscienza.


La nostra coscienza formata come Giobbe?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> fa così solo perchè sa che c'ho un debbole per lui


vabbè!
contenta tu!
che Allah vi benedica


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vabbè!
> contenta tu!
> che Allah vi benedica


no no, lui non ne vuole sapere di me 

	
	
		
		
	


	








è un'insana passione impossibile


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questa è una possibilità.
> ma non l'unica
> magari ha solo paura di prendere un'altra mazzata
> magari si sta incartando nel chiedersi dove ha sbagliato lei perchè tu decidessi di infatuarti di un'altra
> ...



Ma io pur sapendo che tutto questo inferno è opera mia, mi sento ancora in diritto di amare e sentirmi amato... e non so quanto sono disposto ad aspettare.


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma io pur sapendo che tutto questo inferno è opera mia, mi sento ancora in diritto di amare e sentirmi amato... e non so quanto sono disposto ad aspettare.


se non lavori su questo tuo atteggiamento kid le renderai la vita un inferno, e non credo che si meriti questo


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se non lavori su questo tuo atteggiamento kid le renderai la vita un inferno, e non credo che si meriti questo


Però Kid ha ragione, è un suo sacrosanto diritto.


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no no, lui non ne vuole sapere di me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posso sempre distrarmi un'attimo.... ma non alimento questa insana passione perché so che ti meriti di meglio!


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se non lavori su questo tuo atteggiamento kid le renderai la vita un inferno, e non credo che si meriti questo



Me ne rendo conto e me l'ha fatto capire pure lei, ma non riesco a contrastare in nessuna maniera questa mia insofferenza.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Però Kid ha ragione, è un suo sacrosanto diritto.



Quindi mi stai dicendo che ho il diritto di perdere la pazienza se questo non mi venisse concesso in tempi logici?


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Me ne rendo conto e me l'ha fatto capire pure lei, ma non riesco a contrastare in nessuna maniera questa mia insofferenza.


 
oggi sei il secondo uomo che leggo qui dentro che dice che capisce che non è giusto ma che non può farci niente.
capisci che è inaccettabile?


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La nostra coscienza formata come Giobbe?


Dai condizionamenti sociali che ci inculcano fin da fanciullini, chiaro! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Col cavolo! È l'inconscio collettivo, la scintilla di Dio che c'è dentro noi.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oggi sei il secondo uomo che leggo qui dentro che dice che capisce che non è giusto ma che non può farci niente.
> capisci che è inaccettabile?



Non so davvero cosa dirti... io non riesco davvero a vivere con una persona con la quale vado a letto, con la quale ho un figlio, con la quale mi sono sposato e non sentirmi dire ti amo... forse sbaglio solo i tempi.


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Dai condizionamenti sociali che ci inculcano fin da fanciullini, chiaro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah... Giobbe sai che mi hai colpita con questa rivelazione dell'arrivo a Dio attraverso tua moglie? Non sono ironica eh...


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che ho il diritto di perdere la pazienza se questo non mi venisse concesso in tempi logici?


Bisogna vedere cosa significhi per te perdere la pazienza Kid...


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non so davvero cosa dirti... io non riesco davvero a vivere con una persona con la quale vado a letto, con la quale ho un figlio, con la quale mi sono sposato e non sentirmi dire ti amo... forse sbaglio solo i tempi.


 
pensare a come reagiresti tu se lei ti avesse fatto crollare il mondo addosso con un tradimento?
mettersi nei suoi panni?
capire che voragine di ferita le hai aperto?
avere pazienza consapevole che sei tu  che devi aver pazienza, non lei?


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma io pur sapendo che tutto questo inferno è opera mia, mi sento ancora in diritto di amare e sentirmi amato... e non so quanto sono disposto ad aspettare.


Porta un po' di pazienza e tutto si risolverà al momento giusto.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non so davvero cosa dirti... io non riesco davvero a vivere con una persona con la quale vado a letto, con la quale ho un figlio, con la quale mi sono sposato e non sentirmi dire ti amo... forse sbaglio solo i tempi.


 secondo me sbagli dal giorno zero nel non cercare di capire perchè hai tradito e nel non rendere lei partecipe di queste riflessioni.
Perchè hai paura delle risposte....


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma io pur sapendo che tutto questo inferno è opera mia, mi sento ancora in diritto di amare e sentirmi amato... e non so quanto sono disposto ad aspettare.


giochiamo a fare finta.
 fingiamo che tu sia mio marito.

mi hai tradito.
sto da cani con tutti i pensieri di cui sopra e anche di più.

mi hai detto circa 3 mesi fa di aver avuto una relazione che ti faceva camminare a 3 metri da terra.

ti avrei voluto sbattere fuori casa e non l'ho fatto solo perchè mi rendo conto di amarti
e per questo mi do della cretina

sono in una crisi profonda con me stessa perchè non avevo capito o avevo capito ma mi ero detta che non mi avresti mai fatto una cosa del genere.

ho l'impressione che tu possa fare dei paragoni fra me e quella: da un lato mi offende e dall'altro tremo

non so se posso fidarmi di te e nemmeno delle mie valutazioni su di te
non so se posso affidarmi all'amore che tu mi professi

il mio mondo si è rivoltato e sto cercando faticosamente di ridargli una prospettiva.

cuore e cervello si insultano nella mia scatola cranica

e tu, esimia testa di .... (è una citazione, non un'offesa),
*"pur sapendo che tutto questo inferno è opera TUA*, "
pensi ancora solo a te stesso 
e 
*"ti senti ancora in diritto di amare e sentirti amato... "* ?
*"e non sai quanto sei disposto ad aspettare*."?

non aspettare più!
io decido subito!

meglio un CACTUS!

tu, i tuoi diritti e la tua disponibilità ad aspettare  andatevene a 
*Vu..A..eFfe..eFfe..A..eNne.. CUuuuuLOoooo!*



questo per dirti, *PACATAMENTE*, che spero vivamente tu non abbia detto questa cosa a tua moglie
(e peraltro, sono 3 mesi, mica 15 anni che sa di questa storia)


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> secondo me sbagli dal giorno zero nel non cercare di capire perchè hai tradito e nel non rendere lei partecipe di queste riflessioni.
> Perchè hai paura delle risposte....


Lei non vuole sapere niente. Lei mi ha chiuso le porte. Io lo so benissimo perchè ho tradito, ho capito l'errore e ho tentato in tutti i modi di farglielo capire...


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> secondo me sbagli dal giorno zero nel non cercare di capire perchè hai tradito e nel non rendere lei partecipe di queste riflessioni.
> Perchè hai paura delle risposte....


Se non l'ha ancora capito dopo il suo thread record di lunghezza, è meglio sacrificarlo subito e non ci pensiamo più!


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lei non vuole sapere niente. Lei mi ha chiuso le porte. Io lo so benissimo perchè ho tradito, *ho capito l'errore* e ho tentato in tutti i modi di farglielo capire...


Sicuro?


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lei non vuole sapere niente. Lei mi ha chiuso le porte. Io lo so benissimo perchè ho tradito, ho capito l'errore e ho tentato in tutti i modi di farglielo capire...


1) Perchè l'hai fatto?
2) hai provato a dire a lei che hai bisogno di discutere con lei dei problemi della vostra coppia (senza nominare il tradimento), seduti su un divano, tutto un fine settimana (l'ideale è prenotare in un posto fuori mano tipo agriturismo e mollare il pupo dai nonni), se necessario? che hai capito che il tradimento non c'entrava niente con l'amore per lei ma le ragione erano alfa beta e gamma?


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> giochiamo a fare finta.
> fingiamo che tu sia mio marito.
> 
> mi hai tradito.
> ...



E' tutto molto logico e comprensibile quello che scrivi, davvero. E mi sento quasi in colpa per non riuscire a condividerlo. Però, forse per via del mio egoismo, non riesco a fare a meno di pensare che avrei bisogno di amore disperatamente e lei non riesce più a darmene.


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> non riesco a fare a meno di pensare che avrei bisogno di amore disperatamente e lei non riesce più a darmene.


Kid attento che la prossima donna potrebbe non essere come M.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' tutto molto logico e comprensibile quello che scrivi, davvero. E mi sento quasi in colpa per non riuscire a condividerlo. Però, forse per via del mio egoismo, non riesco a fare a meno di pensare che avrei bisogno di amore disperatamente e lei non riesce più a darmene.


lo consiglio anche a te...


http://books.google.com/books?id=Xm...04nYDQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4


_"Il Narciso della Telfener ha una personalità egocentrica, che vuole essere al centro dell'attenzione al di là dell'aspetto fisico ,che può anche passare in secondo piano. E' un uomo insicuro negli affetti, che non riesce a creare legami profondi per paura di venir abbandonato o perché teme la routine , la quotidianità la noia._

_E' un uomo che cerca delle emozioni forti e che pretende mlto dalla donna che ha vicino in termini di pazienza, cosatanza ed assoluta devozione._

_E' un uomo che ha grandi aspirazioni lavorative e si sente stimolato dalle grandi sfide._

_Narciso dunque inteso come una metafora, e non in senso stretto._

_La metafora di un uomo che vuole vedere se stesso negli occhi degli altri come il riflesso delle acque in cui il personaggio mitologico si specchiava."_


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Lei non vuole sapere niente. Lei mi ha chiuso le porte. Io lo so benissimo perchè ho tradito, ho capito l'errore e ho tentato in tutti i modi di farglielo capire...


Tu puoi anche aver tentato , capito , metabolizzato e superato ...ma ciò non toglie che per lei sia presto .
Nella tua fretta è come se per te fosse scontato che , visto che *tu* hai fatto il tuo percorso , lo debba aver fatto anche lei , e che ,a questo punto , sia di nuovo un tuo diritto che lei torni ad essere quella di prima nei tuoi confronti .


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> 1) Perchè l'hai fatto?
> 2) hai provato a dire a lei che hai bisogno di discutere con lei dei problemi della vostra coppia (senza nominare il tradimento), seduti su un divano, tutto un fine settimana (l'ideale è prenotare in un posto fuori mano tipo agriturismo e mollare il pupo dai nonni), se necessario? che hai capito che il tradimento non c'entrava niente con l'amore per lei ma le ragione erano alfa beta e gamma?



1 L'ho fatto perchè credevo di non amarla più, molto semplicemente. E ho trovato nell'altra una tentazione irresistibile.
2 Si ci ho provato più volte, lei non vuole parlarne. Anzi dice di non mettere il dito nella piaga.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> 1 L'ho fatto perchè credevo di non amarla più, molto semplicemente. E ho trovato nell'altra una tentazione irresistibile.
> 2 Si ci ho provato più volte, lei non vuole parlarne. Anzi dice di non mettere il dito nella piaga.


 il tuo compito è (nell'ambiente giusto, non davanti al bambino, non alle tre di notte, non cinque min prima di uscire per andare a lavoro) quello di dire 'io ho bisogno di parlarne e ne hai anche tu, se no avresi superato la cosa perdonandomi e basta.... se devi decidere di amarmi ancora deve essere l'uomo che SONO oggi quello che ami e non quello di ieri.....'
Detto ciò, la risposta 1 è del tutto insoddisfacente.
Me la immagino la conversazione.
con lei che ti dice 'ok, va bene, vuoi parlare? spara!' e tu 'ecco, credevo di non amarti più' e silenzio.....
kid, ci va introspezione, se ti interessa fallo bene!!!
Perchè credevi di non amarla più?
Leggi, vai da un terapeuta, scrivi, guardati dentro, scava e capisci davvero le ragioni....


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lo consiglio anche a te...
> 
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=Xm...04nYDQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4
> ...


 kid...


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lo consiglio anche a te...
> 
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=Xm...04nYDQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4
> ...


Di tutto quello che c'è scritto qui, mi ritrovo solo nel richiedere costanza e devozione, che però contraccambio... no, non è il mio caso.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> il tuo compito è (nell'ambiente giusto, non davanti al bambino, non alle tre di notte, non cinque min prima di uscire per andare a lavoro) quello di dire 'io ho bisogno di parlarne e ne hai anche tu, se no avresi superato la cosa perdonandomi e basta.... se devi decidere di amarmi ancora deve essere l'uomo che SONO oggi quello che ami e non quello di ieri.....'
> Detto ciò, la risposta 1 è del tutto insoddisfacente.
> Me la immagino la conversazione.
> con lei che ti dice 'ok, va bene, vuoi parlare? spara!' e tu 'ecco, credevo di non amarti più' e silenzio.....
> ...


Perchè insoddisfacente? Credo in in un periodo dove stress e incomprensioni si accavallano, davanti ad una tentazione concreta sia "normale" o comunque possibile cedere.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lo consiglio anche a te...
> 
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=Xm...04nYDQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4
> ...


 
ti è piaciuto?!


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè insoddisfacente? Credo in in un periodo dove stress e incomprensioni si accavallano, davanti ad una tentazione concreta sia "normale" o comunque possibile cedere.


Cedere è un conto, credere di non amare più è un altro....
Se l'hai creduto è perchè stare con lei non ti dava ciò che volevi?
O perchè avvertivi lei distante?
O perchè sognavi di iniziare daccapo con una persona meno complessa o di essere tu meno complesso in una diversa relazione?
....


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ti è piaciuto?!


molto!   ma la 'recenzone' non è mia!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

Kid
parafrasando Oscuro (sono molto turbata)
questo è amore da supermarket

ti pare che un detersivo non lavi più bianco e ne cerchi uno che ti soddisfi di più?
attento che il secondo fissa le stesse macchie che quello di prima eliminava

se tu la amassi davvero non vorresti perderla, scenderesti a compromessi con te stesso

può essere che non la ami
che la ameresti se fosse come dici tu, ma lei non lo è

forse non è che prima credevi di non amarla
è che adesso credi di amarla,
invece non è così

e dopo la prossima tornerai a credere di amare tua moglie
ma sarà colpa sua se ti sei allontanato (perchè lei non ti sa amare come vuoi tu)

troppo egoismo cancella qualunque amore
perchè lo nega

certo stai male anche tu
ma tu il male te lo fai da solo
e lei no


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Tu puoi anche aver tentato , capito , metabolizzato e superato ...ma ciò non toglie che per lei sia presto .
> Nella tua fretta è come se per te fosse scontato che , visto che *tu* hai fatto il tuo percorso , lo debba aver fatto anche lei , e che ,a questo punto , sia di nuovo un tuo diritto che lei torni ad essere quella di prima nei tuoi confronti .


Ok, ma quando la cosa dovrebbe cominciare ragionevolmente a preoccuparmi e a farmi pensare "ok, non mi ama più e basta"?


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se tu la amassi davvero non vorresti perderla, scenderesti a compromessi con te stesso


Io non credo che in amore si debba scendere a compromessi... sbaglio?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Giugno 2009)

Kid, ma perché ti preoccupi dei suoi sentimenti  A TUO VANTAGGIO? Pensa ai tuoi! Tu la ami?!


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io non credo che in amore si debba scendere a compromessi... sbaglio?


no? però lei lo ha dovuto fare..


----------



## Ingenua (16 Giugno 2009)

Kid, un consiglio: io l'ho saputo 7 mesi fa e ad oggi non ho ancora realizzato bene quello che è successo... semplicemente non ci riesco ancora a credere. Tua moglie lo sa da 3 mesi che è davvero pochino per metabolizzare il disastro! Io a differenza di tua moglie ne voglio sempre parlare, approfondire, capire i motivi e ti dico che nei momenti di maggior sconforto, quando le lacrime non finiscono mai di scendere parlare con lui è l'unica cosa che mi fa stare bene perchè capisco che è consapevole del male che mi ha fatto e lo sento più vicino a me. certo, non è facile parlarne anche perchè in quei momenti mi sento davvero arrabbiata e spesso gli rispondo molto male. Il mio consiglio è questo, cerca di farla parlare con te e se non vuole fallo tu! anche se lei non ti ascolta ( o finge di non farlo) falle capire quanto sia importante per te. Con me funziona... Auguri di cuore.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ok, ma quando la cosa dovrebbe cominciare ragionevolmente a preoccuparmi e a farmi pensare "ok, non mi ama più e basta"?


quando (e non penso avverrà !!! ) ti dirà che vuole la separazione ! Kid , non puoi pretendere di essere rassicurato , in questo momento la priorità è rassicurare lei .
Se non ti amasse ti avrebbe già messo alla porta . Ha bisogno di tempo , ha bisogno di sentire di nuovo la terra sotto ai piedi , ha bisogno di non chiedersi più perchè e magari di non sentirsi più "sbagliata/ colpevole/ poco piacevole /scontata / "vecchia" ( non anagraficamente ma come compagna ) . E' come se l'avessi messa dentro un frullatore con la tua dichiarazione .


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid, ma perché ti preoccupi dei suoi sentimenti  A TUO VANTAGGIO? Pensa ai tuoi! Tu la ami?!


Io la amo si, a meno che un giorno non atterri un disco volante dal quale uscirà la mia coscenza a dirmi il contrario...

Cosa devo dirti Vere... non riesco a stare bene amando una persona che non mi ama. L'amore è tale solo se corrisposto per me.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Kid, un consiglio: io l'ho saputo 7 mesi fa e ad oggi non ho ancora realizzato bene quello che è successo... semplicemente non ci riesco ancora a credere. Tua moglie lo sa da 3 mesi che è davvero pochino per metabolizzare il disastro! Io a differenza di tua moglie ne voglio sempre parlare, approfondire, capire i motivi e ti dico che nei momenti di maggior sconforto, quando le lacrime non finiscono mai di scendere parlare con lui è l'unica cosa che mi fa stare bene perchè capisco che è consapevole del male che mi ha fatto e lo sento più vicino a me. certo, non è facile parlarne anche perchè in quei momenti mi sento davvero arrabbiata e spesso gli rispondo molto male. *Il mio consiglio è questo, cerca di farla parlare con te e se non vuole fallo tu! anche se lei non ti ascolta ( o finge di non farlo) falle capire quanto sia importante per te.* Con me funziona... Auguri di cuore.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Kid, un consiglio: io l'ho saputo 7 mesi fa e ad oggi non ho ancora realizzato bene quello che è successo... semplicemente non ci riesco ancora a credere. Tua moglie lo sa da 3 mesi che è davvero pochino per metabolizzare il disastro! Io a differenza di tua moglie ne voglio sempre parlare, approfondire, capire i motivi e ti dico che nei momenti di maggior sconforto, quando le lacrime non finiscono mai di scendere parlare con lui è l'unica cosa che mi fa stare bene perchè capisco che è consapevole del male che mi ha fatto e lo sento più vicino a me. certo, non è facile parlarne anche perchè in quei momenti mi sento davvero arrabbiata e spesso gli rispondo molto male. Il mio consiglio è questo, cerca di farla parlare con te e se non vuole fallo tu! anche se lei non ti ascolta ( o finge di non farlo) falle capire quanto sia importante per te. Con me funziona... Auguri di cuore.



Non è per far sembrare lei un mostro ed io un angelo eh (causa persa)... però una notte ero davvero giù, mi sono alzato nel cuore della notte e sono andato in bagno a piangere a pensare a quello che avevo fatto. Lei dopo poco se ne è accorta, è venuta lì e mi ha detto (dopo averle spiegato perchè piangevo): ma sei pazzo tu!

Lei non vuole parlarne, davvero.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io la amo si, a meno che un giorno non atterri un disco volante dal quale uscirà la mia coscenza a dirmi il contrario...
> 
> Cosa devo dirti Vere... non riesco a stare bene amando una persona che non mi ama. L'amore è tale solo se corrisposto per me.


 kid, ma se non ti amasse starebbe a casa a soffrire?
lei non sa se può amarti, ovvero se questo non la farà soffrire ancora terribilmente, ovvero se può ancora fidarsi!!!!


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

Kid, il tempo può essere anni, preparati. Non hai mangiato una feetta di torta che non dovevi mangiare.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> quando (e non penso avverrà !!! ) ti dirà che vuole la separazione ! Kid , non puoi pretendere di essere rassicurato , in questo momento la priorità è rassicurare lei .
> Se non ti amasse ti avrebbe già messo alla porta . Ha bisogno di tempo , ha bisogno di sentire di nuovo la terra sotto ai piedi , ha bisogno di non chiedersi più perchè e magari di non sentirsi più "sbagliata/ colpevole/ poco piacevole /scontata / "vecchia" ( non anagraficamente ma come compagna ) . E' come se l'avessi messa dentro un frullatore con la tua dichiarazione .



Certo, lei però mi ha anche detto che se non avesse un figlio, ora non saprebbe dove sarebbe.

Per quanto "capibile" questa cosa mi ha demolito.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Kid, il tempo può essere anni, preparati. Non hai mangiato una feetta di torta che non dovevi mangiare.



Mi hai tolto tre anni di vita.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non è per far sembrare lei un mostro ed io un angelo eh (causa persa)... però una notte ero davvero giù, mi sono alzato nel cuore della notte e sono andato in bagno a piangere a pensare a quello che avevo fatto. Lei dopo poco se ne è accorta, è venuta lì e mi ha detto (dopo averle spiegato perchè piangevo): ma sei pazzo tu!
> 
> Lei non vuole parlarne, davvero.


non lo capisce , non capisce il perchè . e per riuscire a non affrontare il dolore cerca di non parlarne , cerca di far finta di nulla , come se non affrontando più la questione accellerasse il processo per dimenticare .


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto tre anni di vita.


Se tu l'ami aspetti ed accetterai il verdetto, adesso vinvi nel limbo, perchè fidati di me lei ci vive eccome.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Se tu l'ami aspetti ed accetterai il verdetto, adesso vinvi nel limbo, perchè fidati di me lei ci vive eccome.



Il problema è che io posso anche aspettarla, ma alla mia maniera, dando fuori di amtto ogni due per tre. Da questo punto di vista mi sento confortato: mi lascerebbe prima!


----------



## Ingenua (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto tre anni di vita.


Sicuramente lei ne ha persi molti di più...


----------



## Ingenua (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Il problema è che io posso anche aspettarla, ma alla mia maniera, dando fuori di amtto ogni due per tre. Da questo punto di vista mi sento confortato: mi lascerebbe prima!


Forse sto capendo male ma a me sembra che qualunque decisione a te vada bene pur di non vivere nella precarietà. Sbaglio?


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Forse sto capendo male ma a me sembra che qualunque decisione a te vada bene pur di non vivere nella precarietà. Sbaglio?



Non che mi farebbe piacere essere mandato per strada eh, però il limbo è insopportabile per me, si.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io non credo che in amore si debba scendere a compromessi... sbaglio?


*se *
tu l'hai tradita e lei soffre
ma tu hai bisogno che ti dica e dimostri quanto ti ama
e non trovi sufficiente che non ti abbia cacciato di casa e stia li a soffrire per te
allora si devi scendere a compromessi
non tanto con lei
quanto con il tuo egoismo


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *se *
> tu l'hai tradita e lei soffre
> ma tu hai bisogno che ti dica e dimostri quanto ti ama
> e non trovi sufficiente che non ti abbia cacciato di casa e stia li a soffrire per te
> ...



mmmhh... questa devo metabolizzarla, però mi dice qualcosa.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Certo, lei però mi ha anche detto che se non avesse un figlio, ora non saprebbe dove sarebbe.
> 
> Per quanto "capibile" questa cosa mi ha demolito.


i se e i ma non hanno granchè valore Kid .
Dalle tempo e amore e fiducia .


----------



## Ingenua (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non che mi farebbe piacere essere mandato per strada eh, però il limbo è insopportabile per me, si.



Se è così allora la vedo dura... lei ha BISOGNO assoluto di tempo e di appoggio da parte tua, magari non te lo dimostra ma è senz'altro così. Poi ognuno ha un proprio modo di reagire a queste cose, dipende dal carattere e non conoscendola non saprei dirti se è il suo modo di fare o se è perchè davvero la batosta è stata tale da toglierle l'amore. Ti dico che a me nei momenti peggiori viene da pensare che non lo amo più ma è solo un'impressione perchè la rabbia è tanta... l'amore se c'è è impossibile che sparisca anche a seguito di un gesto così brutto.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Se è così allora la vedo dura... lei ha BISOGNO assoluto di tempo e di appoggio da parte tua, magari non te lo dimostra ma è senz'altro così. Poi ognuno ha un proprio modo di reagire a queste cose, dipende dal carattere e non conoscendola non saprei dirti se è il suo modo di fare o se è perchè davvero la batosta è stata tale da toglierle l'amore. Ti dico che a me nei momenti peggiori viene da pensare che non lo amo più ma è solo un'impressione perchè la rabbia è tanta... l'amore se c'è è impossibile che sparisca anche a seguito di un gesto così brutto.



Anch'io la vedo dura... sono già sfinito dopo tre mesi e mezzo e ho sbalzi d'umore da far paura a me stesso.


----------



## Ingenua (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Anch'io la vedo dura... sono già sfinito dopo tre mesi e mezzo e ho sbalzi d'umore da far paura a me stesso.



Dovresti vedere i miei di sbalzi d'umore!!!!! penso di batterli tutti!   

	
	
		
		
	


	




a volte sono esausta ma tengo duro perchè amo.


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

francamente però ragazze questa volta non vi capisco davvero.
vista da fuori in soldoni kid scalpita per esser perdonato nei tempi che stabilisce lui.
a parte amoremio e ingenua mi pare che il resto delle opinioni sia velatamente che si deve dare lei una mossa...
a me pare follia.
sia lo scalpitare di kid sia il fatto che non sopporti che i tempi per la decisioni li giostri la moglie. E mi pare anche giusto!!
sono matta io?


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> francamente però ragazze questa volta non vi capisco davvero.
> vista da fuori in soldoni kid scalpita per esser perdonato nei tempi che stabilisce lui.
> a parte amoremio e ingenua mi pare che il resto delle opinioni sia velatamente che si deve dare lei una mossa...
> a me pare follia.
> ...



Io voto per la tua opinione e non sto scherzando... 
Chi è così folle da darmi ragione?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Giugno 2009)

No, Bru', io la penso come te.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Dovresti vedere i miei di sbalzi d'umore!!!!! penso di batterli tutti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il problema è che i miei sbalzi se li becca tutti lei...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> mmmhh... questa devo metabolizzarla, però mi dice qualcosa.


anche nel post precedente parlavo di scendere a "compromessi con te stesso"

tu dici "ti amo ma ho bisogno che tu mi dimostri in modo diverso il tuo amore" (a parte il tradimento che è un'aggravante nei tuoi confronti
viene il dubbio che tu non ami lei ma un'idea ritagliata su misura per te

se lei ti dicesse "ti amo ma ho bisogno di un bigolo più grosso"
tu che penseresti?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, ma se non ti amasse starebbe a casa a soffrire?
> lei non sa se può amarti, ovvero se questo non la farà soffrire ancora terribilmente, ovvero se può ancora fidarsi!!!!


 
Kid, scusa, quoto Grande e ti chiedo:

non pensi che il significato della vita sia proprio EVOLVERE?

Tu mi sembri ancorato a schemi francamente giovanili (LEI ti deve perdonare e amare, L'ALTRA doveva aspettarti in eterno o rimpiangerti in eterno).

Nella vita, crescendo, si impara anche e soprattutto ciò che ci è piu' ostico: amare senza essere egualmente riamati o (come nel vostro caso) senza essere amati come vorremmo essere amati (che è solo una modalità narcisistica... e autoriflettente!), amare e basta.

Non pensi che il significato di questo vostro viaggio possa essere proprio nell'apprendere, ENTRAMBI, ad amare incondizionatamente?!


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche nel post precedente parlavo di scendere a "compromessi con te stesso"
> 
> tu dici "ti amo ma ho bisogno che tu mi dimostri in modo diverso il tuo amore" (a parte il tradimento che è un'aggravante nei tuoi confronti
> viene il dubbio che tu non ami lei ma un'idea ritagliata su misura per te
> ...


Le direi che mi dispiace ma non posso farci nulla.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> francamente però ragazze questa volta non vi capisco davvero.
> vista da fuori in soldoni kid scalpita per esser perdonato nei tempi che stabilisce lui.
> a parte amoremio e ingenua mi pare che il resto delle opinioni sia velatamente che si deve dare lei una mossa...
> a me pare follia.
> ...


decisamente no
ma io sono di parte


----------



## Grande82 (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> francamente però ragazze questa volta non vi capisco davvero.
> vista da fuori in soldoni kid scalpita per esser perdonato nei tempi che stabilisce lui.
> a parte amoremio e ingenua mi pare che il resto delle opinioni sia velatamente che si deve dare lei una mossa...
> a me pare follia.
> ...


 la mia opinione era che se LUI vuole un cambiamento di deve dare LUI una mossa....


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> francamente però ragazze questa volta non vi capisco davvero.
> vista da fuori in soldoni kid scalpita per esser perdonato nei tempi che stabilisce lui.
> a parte amoremio e ingenua mi pare che il resto delle opinioni sia velatamente che si deve dare lei una mossa...
> a me pare follia.
> ...


No Bru , io sono d'accordo con te .


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid, scusa, quoto Grande e ti chiedo:
> 
> non pensi che il significato della vita sia proprio EVOLVERE?
> 
> ...



Ok Vere, ma amandosi per l'appunto. Io ho il dubbio che per lei non sia più così. E comunque, sarò duro io, ma se un giorno mi accorgessi di stare insieme ad una persona che non mi ama come vorrei, la lascerei subito.


----------



## Old danut (16 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> la mia opinione era che se LUI vuole un cambiamento di deve dare LUI una mossa....


E quindi kid, mi spiace ma il bigolo va allungato!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Le direi che mi dispiace ma non posso farci nulla.


e lei non può cambiare i suoi tempi per metabolizzare la tranvata
(che tu hai inferto; scusa se rigiro il coltello:0237

	
	
		
		
	


	




ed il suo modo di essere
al limite e in un'altra fase della sua vita potrebbe limarlo un po', ma non troppo altrimenti sarebbe una recita


----------



## Old sperella (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ok Vere, ma amandosi per l'appunto. Io ho il dubbio che per lei non sia più così. E comunque, sarò duro io, ma se un giorno mi accorgessi di stare insieme ad una persona che non mi ama come vorrei, la lascerei subito.


Scusami Kid , ma non è che inconsciamente stai cercando di scappar via ?


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> E quindi kid, mi spiace ma il bigolo va allungato!


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ok Vere, ma amandosi per l'appunto. Io ho il dubbio che per lei non sia più così. E comunque, sarò duro io, ma se un giorno mi accorgessi di stare insieme *ad una persona che non mi ama come vorrei, la lascerei subito*.


 
guarda kid, con questa frase davvero mi sei sceso sotto i piedi...
e tu, pensi di stare amando lei come LEI vuole essere amata da te?
ma che discorsi puerili sono?
se non mi ami come dico io fuori??
già sai che cosa farei io se fossi al posto di tua moglie ....


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda kid, con questa frase davvero mi sei sceso sotto i piedi...
> e tu, pensi di stare amando lei come LEI vuole essere amata da te?
> ma che discorsi puerili sono?
> se non mi ami come dico io fuori??
> già sai che cosa farei io se fossi al posto di tua moglie ....



Fai un pò te. A me sembra ipocrita dire il contrario, oppure essere masochisti. Chi me lo fa fare di stare insieme ad una persona che non mi dà ciò che voglio?

E non parlo del mio caso, sia chiaro.


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche nel post precedente parlavo di scendere a "compromessi con te stesso"
> 
> tu dici "ti amo ma ho bisogno che tu mi dimostri in modo diverso il tuo amore" (a parte il tradimento che è un'aggravante nei tuoi confronti
> viene il dubbio che tu non ami lei ma un'idea ritagliata su misura per te
> ...


Non ditele queste cose nei thread di Oscuro!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ok Vere, ma amandosi per l'appunto. *Io ho il dubbio che per lei non sia più così.* E comunque, sarò duro io, ma se un giorno mi accorgessi di stare insieme ad una persona che *non mi ama come vorrei*, la lascerei subito.


*da quel che racconti, 'sto dubbio non si vede da dove nasce*
*se non forse da un principio di precostituzione di alibi con te stesso*

buona fortuna per la ricerca della prossima moglie
quella che ti da tutto quello che trovi in lei, non rompe, ti riempie di smancerie e non lo fa recitando o per confonderti mentre eroga le medesime ad altri


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non ditele queste cose nei thread di Oscuro!


perchè?
è la stessa cosa che gli ha detto sua moglie?


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *da quel che racconti, 'sto dubbio non si vede da dove nasce*
> *se non forse da un principio di precostituzione di alibi con te stesso*
> 
> buona fortuna per la ricerca della prossima moglie
> quella che ti da tutto quello che trovi in lei, non rompe, ti riempie di smancerie e non lo fa recitando o per confonderti mentre eroga le medesime ad altri


Ma che discorsi.... scusa ma che cavolo di post è questo? Quanti son oqui dentro quelli che si sono sposati con persone che le fanno sentire sempre incompiute? Mah, mi sento un alieno...


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Fai un pò te. A me sembra ipocrita dire il contrario, oppure essere masochisti. Chi me lo fa fare di stare insieme ad una persona che non mi dà ciò che voglio?
> 
> E non parlo del mio caso, sia chiaro.


 
sei di un egoismo esagerato.
e a lei chi glielo fa fare di stare con uno che oltre ad averla tradita passa metà del tempo a fare il bambino che sbatte i piedini per terra perchè non è ancora stato perdonato? che pretende che si dimentichi tutto e si riparta come se non fosse successo niente?
la fortuna immensa di trovare qualcuno che ti ami per come sei è sprecata per troppa gente e bisognerebbe che chi non se la merita restasse solo come un cane 
se per te è tutto un ricevere ciò che tu stabilisci  debba ricevere mi sa la tua storia con lei non durerà più di tanto,
e sarai libero di trovare una donna che ti ami come TU stabilisci di essere amato 
e sii buono, lei , lasciala libera


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè?
> è la stessa cosa che gli ha detto sua moglie?
















non oso pensare alla sua risposta


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei di un egoismo esagerato.
> e a lei chi glielo fa fare di stare con uno che oltre ad averla tradita passa metà del tempo a fare il bambino che sbatte i piedini per terra perchè non è ancora stato perdonato? che pretende che si dimentichi tutto e si riparta come se non fosse successo niente?
> la fortuna immensa di trovare qualcuno che ti ami per come sei è sprecata per troppa gente e bisognerebbe che chi non se la merita restasse solo come un cane
> se per te è tutto un ricevere ciò che tu stabilisci  debba ricevere mi sa la tua storia con lei non durerà più di tanto,
> ...



Ecco, questi sono i post che mi danno fastidio e scusami se te lo dico. Ma tu che ne sai che io queste cose non glie le abbia dette? Che ne sai che io non pensi di meritare di essere lasciato per il mio modo di pensare?


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Che ne sai che io non pensi di meritare di essere lasciato per il mio modo di pensare?


sai cosa non mi piace di te? che consideri che siano unicamente  gli altri a dover fare ma  tu a decidere cosa devono fare.
se pensi di meritare di essere lasciato alza i tacchi e vattene.
no, deve pure sentirsi in colpa lei.
così puoi andare a piangere che ti ha mollato??
hai tradito, se sei disposto a pazientare aspetti che lei, coi suoi tempi, ti perdoni.
ma non rovinandole la vita nel frattempo.
se non ti va bene questa situazione alza i tacchi 2.
non ti pare che sarebbe più onesto e onorevole?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei di un egoismo esagerato.
> e a lei chi glielo fa fare di stare con uno che oltre ad averla tradita passa metà del tempo a fare il bambino che sbatte i piedini per terra perchè non è ancora stato perdonato? che pretende che si dimentichi tutto e si riparta come se non fosse successo niente?
> la fortuna immensa di trovare qualcuno che ti ami per come sei è sprecata per troppa gente e bisognerebbe che chi non se la merita restasse solo come un cane
> se per te è tutto un ricevere ciò che tu stabilisci  debba ricevere mi sa la tua storia con lei non durerà più di tanto,
> ...


sposami!
per il bigolo in qualche modo faremo!


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai cosa non mi piace di te? che consideri che siano unicamente  gli altri a dover fare ma  tu a decidere cosa devono fare.
> se pensi di meritare di essere lasciato alza i tacchi e vattene.
> no, deve pure sentirsi in colpa lei.
> così puoi andare a piangere che ti ha mollato??
> ...



Circa un mese fa, le ho detto che per lei in quel momento ero solo dannoso, in quanto non riuscivo a rimanere tranquillo in quella situazione. Le avevo proposto di stare lontani, ero disposto ad andare via per il suo bene. Lei mi ha implorato di non farlo ed io ho accettato di rimanere.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Circa un mese fa, le ho detto che per lei in quel momento *ero solo dannoso*, *in quanto non riuscivo a rimanere tranquillo* in quella situazione. Le avevo proposto di stare lontani, *ero disposto ad andare via* per il suo bene. Lei *mi ha implorato di non farlo ed io ho accettato di rimanere*.


io voglio picchiarti!
giuro
senza compromessi

ti spiacerebbe favorirmi un appuntamento?
puoi mandarmi i dettagli in mp


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io voglio picchiarti!
> giuro
> senza compromessi
> 
> ...



Mi pare si stia esagerando... finisco qui la discussione, anche perchè il thread non è mio.  Magari la proseguirò in uno dei miei thread. 

Ciao


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Circa un mese fa, le ho detto che per lei in quel momento ero solo dannoso, in quanto non riuscivo a rimanere tranquillo in quella situazione. Le avevo proposto di stare lontani, ero disposto ad andare via per il suo bene. Lei mi ha implorato di non farlo ed io ho accettato di rimanere.


 
kid, tu puoi dirti e dirci tutte le palle che vuoi, ma la verità è che non hai il coraggio delle tue azioni. preferisci credere che lei senza di te non vivrebbe, e arriverai al punto di farla andare fuori di matto.
se le vuoi bene davvero vattene.
non vorrei che ora oltre a essere dannoso ti sentissi autorizzato ad esserlo


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> kid, tu puoi dirti e dirci tutte le palle che vuoi, ma la verità è che non hai il coraggio delle tue azioni. preferisci credere che lei senza di te non vivrebbe, e arriverai al punto di farla andare fuori di matto.
> se le vuoi bene davvero vattene.
> non vorrei che ora oltre a essere dannoso ti sentissi autorizzato ad esserlo



Perdonami, chi ti dà il diritto di darmi del bugiardo senza conoscermi? E su quale base soprattutto... cos'ho scritto di tanto strano?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi pare si stia esagerando... finisco qui la discussione, anche perchè il thread non è mio.  Magari la proseguirò in uno dei miei thread.
> 
> Ciao


bè 
però l'ho detto pacatamente!
e credo possa essere utile sapere l'effetto che i tuoi ragionamenti fanno su una che si trova in una situazione analoga a quella di tua moglie.
anzi
la mia reazione è probabilmente meno forte di quella che lei ha soffocato.
che l'abbia fatto perchè ti ama?
pazienza!
non è il modo giusto per te


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Perdonami, chi ti dà il diritto di darmi del bugiardo senza conoscermi? E su quale base soprattutto... *cos'ho scritto di tanto strano*?


a) che non te ne vai di casa perchè lei ne morirebbe (in soldoni) quindi sei legittimato a continuare a lamentarti perchè non ti ha ancora perdonato
b) ti senti legittimato a farle subire i tuoi continui sbalzi d'umore anche se sai che non è giusto 
c) vuoi che lei ti ami unicamente come tu vuoi essere amato

devo andare avanti?


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a) che non te ne vai di casa perchè lei ne morirebbe (in soldoni) quindi sei legittimato a continuare a lamentarti perchè non ti ha ancora perdonato
> b) ti senti legittimato a farle subire i tuoi continui sbalzi d'umore anche se sai che non è giusto
> c) vuoi che lei ti ami unicamente come tu vuoi essere amato
> 
> devo andare avanti?



Se tu sei disposta ad essere amata in qualunque maniera non è un problema mio. Anzi, sarei davvero curioso di sapere quanti (ipocriti) sarebbero effettivamente disposti a stare insieme ad una persona che ama in una maniera che non è compatibile con il nostro modo di amare.

Io non mi sento legittimato a farle del male, ma visto che l'andarmene via le recherebbe più dolore (al momento), no, non me ne vado, perchè lei me l'ha chiesto ed io la amo. E no, non mi sto divertendo a trattarla così.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bè
> però l'ho detto pacatamente!
> e credo possa essere utile sapere l'effetto che i tuoi ragionamenti fanno su una che si trova in una situazione analoga a quella di tua moglie.
> anzi
> ...



Non è il dirlo pacatamente o meno il problema, è capire perchè l'hai detto.


----------



## brugola (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non è il dirlo pacatamente o meno il problema, è capire perchè l'hai detto.


perchè è nella stessa condizione di tua moglie, perchè sta cercando faticosamente di perdonare suo marito che l'ha tradita e ferita, e perchè ti offre la grandissima opportunità di sentire l'opinione di una donna nelle stesse condizioni di tua moglie.
e di spostare il tuo pensiero unicamente da quello che tu  provi, spostandolo a quello che loro, donne tradite, stanno provando


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Kid*

Io son dell'opinione che un vaso rotto rimane un vaso rotto....!Poi per ritrovarvi....dovreste sicuramente perdervi.....!!


----------



## lale75 (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Se tu sei disposta ad essere amata in qualunque maniera non è un problema mio. Anzi, sarei davvero curioso di sapere quanti (ipocriti) sarebbero effettivamente disposti a stare insieme ad una persona che ama in una maniera che non è compatibile con il nostro modo di amare.
> 
> Io non mi sento legittimato a farle del male, ma visto che l'andarmene via le recherebbe più dolore (al momento), no, non me ne vado, perchè lei me l'ha chiesto ed io la amo. E no, non mi sto divertendo a trattarla così.


Scusa se mi intrometto ma la situazione mi pare un pò quella che si era creata con mio marito dopo il mio ritorno. Lui voleva che io gli dicessi che tutto era tornato come prima, che i suoi sforzi durante questo mese mi avevano fatto già dimenticare anni di buio totale. Ha preteso la certezza che sarei rimasta ed ha avuto il contrario. Mi rendo conto che vivere nell'incertezza sia logorante ma TU hai sbagliato, non lei e ora DEVI accettare i suoi tempi. Di fronte ad un tradimento lei è già molto brava a non averti preso a calci nel culo. Se ha deciso di riprovare e se ti ha chiesto di rimanere significa che ti ama davvero molto e molto più di quanto tu possa pensare, ma devi darle i suoi tempi ed accettare l'incertezza...altrimenti, davvero, avrai l'effetto contrario...


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Lale*

Kid mi sei simpatico...ma Lale ha pienamente ragione....!!


----------



## lale75 (16 Giugno 2009)

Non so che cosa tu possa fare, Kid, per rendere meno difficile a tua moglie questa situazione...non so come tu ti stia comportando con lei, posso dirti che nei primissimi giorni successivi al mio ritorno (così come ora) mio marito era diventato una specie di cavalier servente, il contrario di ciò che era sempre stato...e poi, ora come allora, era tutto un dichiarare il suo amore (negli ultimi giorni mi ha ripetuto via sms allo sfinimento che mi ama e non me l'aveva mai detto in dieci anni). Su di me ha avuto un effetto negativo perchè mi faceva sentire in colpa per non riuscire a decidere. Poi è diventato insistente e questo non ha fatto che aumentare l'ansia...non lo so, davvero, quale sia il comportamento giusto anche perchè probabilmente tua moglie è diversa da me. Da parte mia quello che posso consigliarti è di sparire, non nel senso fisico visto che lei ti ha chiesto di rimanere, ma devi diventare invisibile ed esserci solo quando lei te lo chiede, con tutta la tranquillità e la tenerezza che puoi, senza pretendere nulla ma ringraziando per tutto ciò che riceverai da lei, anche se è poco.


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2009)

*Lale*

Giusto...sparire paga sempre!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto...sparire paga sempre!!!


disse il prestigiatore al coniglio.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non so che cosa tu possa fare, Kid, per rendere meno difficile a tua moglie questa situazione...non so come tu ti stia comportando con lei, posso dirti che nei primissimi giorni successivi al mio ritorno (così come ora) mio marito era diventato una specie di cavalier servente, il contrario di ciò che era sempre stato...e poi, ora come allora, era tutto un dichiarare il suo amore (negli ultimi giorni mi ha ripetuto via sms allo sfinimento che mi ama e non me l'aveva mai detto in dieci anni). Su di me ha avuto un effetto negativo perchè mi faceva sentire in colpa per non riuscire a decidere. Poi è diventato insistente e questo non ha fatto che aumentare l'ansia...non lo so, davvero, quale sia il comportamento giusto anche perchè probabilmente tua moglie è diversa da me. Da parte mia quello che posso consigliarti è di sparire, non nel senso fisico visto che lei ti ha chiesto di rimanere, ma devi diventare invisibile ed esserci solo quando lei te lo chiede, con tutta la tranquillità e la tenerezza che puoi, senza pretendere nulla ma ringraziando per tutto ciò che riceverai da lei, anche se è poco.


Grazie per il consiglio. Davvero.


----------



## Old squonk (16 Giugno 2009)

Occhio però a non sparire troppo (e non sto parlando in senso fisico, ovviamente). Tua moglie potrebbe sempre chiedersi dove tu sia "finito"... E non sarebbe certo una bella cosa permetterle di farsi troppi film in testa. Cerca soltanto di essere SEMPRE e COMUNQUE il più dolce possibile. Lei non ti deve niente, sei tu che le devi tutto.


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Se tu sei disposta ad essere amata in qualunque maniera non è un problema mio. Anzi, sarei davvero curioso di sapere quanti (ipocriti) sarebbero effettivamente disposti a stare insieme ad una persona che ama in una maniera che non è compatibile con il nostro modo di amare.
> 
> Io non mi sento legittimato a farle del male, ma visto che l'andarmene via le recherebbe più dolore (al momento), no, non me ne vado, perchè lei me l'ha chiesto ed io la amo. E no, non mi sto divertendo a trattarla così.


Bisogna amare come l'altro vuole essere amato. Questo è fondamentale.
Se a una piacciono le coccole è inutile sforzarsi tanto nei lavori domestici che non percepirà il nostro amore.
Ma tua moglie adesso non ha energie per amarti come vuoi tu. È come se fosse gravemente malata: può solo ricevere senza dare nulla in cambio.
Devi avere pazienza perché le ferite ci mettono un po' a rimarginarsi.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ok Vere, ma amandosi per l'appunto. Io ho il dubbio che per lei non sia più così. E comunque, sarò duro io, ma se un giorno mi accorgessi di stare insieme ad una persona che non mi ama come vorrei, la lascerei subito.



c'è una virgola del mio post che RISUONI dentro di te?


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Credo in in un periodo dove stress e incomprensioni si accavallano, davanti ad una tentazione concreta sia "normale" o comunque possibile cedere.


 
ALT... la "tentazione" (e metto appositamente tra parentesi) si concretizza quando si ha voglia che succeda... e ribadisco, ti è andata anche bene con la tentazione...


----------



## Verena67 (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sposami!
> per il bigolo in qualche modo faremo!


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> buona fortuna per la ricerca della prossima moglie
> quella che ti da tutto quello che trovi in lei, non rompe, ti riempie di smancerie e non lo fa recitando o per confonderti mentre eroga le medesime ad altri


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Bisogna amare come l'altro vuole essere amato. Questo è fondamentale.


 
Stai scherzando vero?


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Stai scherzando vero?


No. È l'ABC dell'amore.


----------



## MK (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> No. È l'ABC dell'amore.


Ok, allora giusitifichiamo tutto, il tradimento le percosse i maltrattamenti ecc.ecc.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> No. È l'ABC dell'amore.


Anche per me.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

X Amoremio e Brugola

Vi chiedo scusa, rileggendo tutti i post mi sono reso conto di essere stato irragionevole con voi. Mi spiace, non ci sono con la testa ultimamente.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> X Amoremio e Brugola
> 
> Vi chiedo scusa, rileggendo tutti i post mi sono reso conto di essere stato irragionevole con voi. Mi spiace, non ci sono con la testa ultimamente.


Aggiungo che questa sera ho parlato con mia moglie e mi sono permesso di utilizzare qualche citazione usata da voi e.... ho fatto la mia porca ma bella figura. Grazie, vi pagherò le copyright!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Aggiungo che questa sera ho parlato con mia moglie e mi sono permesso di utilizzare qualche citazione usata da voi e.... ho fatto la mia porca ma bella figura. Grazie, vi pagherò le copyright!


ne sono felice
e ringrazio la divinità del web per l'azione svolta tra le 17,30 e le 18.10
un lunghissimo post scomparso che avrebbe fatto più male che bene sia a kid che a me
(a me l'ha fatto scriverlo, ma leggerlo mi avrebbe fatto peggio)

dai Kid!
che noi facciamo il tifo per voi


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa, a parte che non c'entra una fava col discorso che stiamo facendo, ma perchè mai uno dovrebbe allontanarsi senza un tradimento e motivi particolari?
> così? perchè gli pare brutto che vada tutto bene?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè non usa la lavatrice.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

basta!

 angelidda, brugola, e giobbe non mi hanno permesso di stare seria.ho lellacrime.

Mk..certo che pure tu.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vado a cena

..


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

*kid*



kid ha detto:


> Aggiungo che questa sera ho parlato con mia moglie e mi sono permesso di utilizzare qualche citazione usata da voi e.... ho fatto la mia porca ma bella figura. Grazie, vi pagherò le copyright!


invitala qui.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> invitala qui.



E' ironico, vero?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' ironico, vero?


non le farebbe affatto bene
leggere alcune cose qui


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ne sono felice
> e ringrazio la divinità del web per l'azione svolta tra le 17,30 e le 18.10
> un lunghissimo post scomparso che avrebbe fatto più male che bene sia a kid che a me
> (a me l'ha fatto scriverlo, ma leggerlo mi avrebbe fatto peggio)
> ...



Era una lista di insulti?


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non le farebbe affatto bene
> leggere alcune cose qui


Ah ecco...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Era una lista di insulti?


non proprio.
ho preso 4 o 5 dei tuoi post più incriminabili
e ho immaginato che fosse mio marito a dirmi quelle cose
e gli ho risposto
senza sconti
nè su quel che provavo
nè su quel che pensavo
non è stata una bella esperienza per me
non ti avrebbe fatto bene vedere quanto dolore può uscir fuori
non l'ho riletto
ma mentre premevo il tasto per inviarlo 
ho avuto un flash
di alcune cose che avevo scritto (tutte vere)
e del dolore che provavo come se mio marito me le avesse dette davvero le stesse cose tue
l'avrei cancellato
ma non è stato necessario


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Aggiungo che questa sera ho parlato con mia moglie e mi sono permesso di utilizzare qualche citazione usata da voi e.... ho fatto la mia porca ma bella figura. Grazie, vi pagherò le copyright!


kid, questo forum non sembra ma ha la sua bella utilità.
forse ogni tanto con te sono troppo dura ma lo faccio solo perchè credo davvero che i consigli di persone estranee a te ma che cmq seguono la tua storia possano aiutarti davvero.
hai l'opportunità di sentire la campana di una donna nelle condizioni di tua moglie, amoremio, e secondo me devi davvero approfittarne.
so che ami tua moglie, ma sei troppo concentrato su te stesso, e se non smetti di guardare solo a te non ne uscirai mai.
sono contenta se hai usato le nostre citazioni, a me tua moglie sta simpatica e tifo per lei


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> kid, questo forum non sembra ma ha la sua bella utilità.
> forse ogni tanto con te sono troppo dura ma lo faccio solo perchè credo davvero che i consigli di persone estranee a te ma che cmq seguono la tua storia possano aiutarti davvero.
> hai l'opportunità di sentire la campana di una donna nelle condizioni di tua moglie, amoremio, e secondo me devi davvero approfittarne.
> so che ami tua moglie, ma sei troppo concentrato su te stesso, e se non smetti di guardare solo a te non ne uscirai mai.
> sono contenta se hai usato le nostre citazioni, a me tua moglie sta simpatica e tifo per lei


Pure io.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Pure io.


 
allora non sei irrecuperabile! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





perchè intanto non incominci a tifare anche per il vostro "noi"
così tifi anche per te sub species
di compagno innamorato di lei

serve


----------



## Grande82 (17 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Aggiungo che questa sera ho parlato con mia moglie e mi sono permesso di utilizzare qualche citazione usata da voi e.... ho fatto la mia porca ma bella figura. Grazie, vi pagherò le copyright!


 che le hai detto?
come ha reagito?
secondo me parlarvi è diventato fondamentale.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Però Kid ha ragione, è un suo sacrosanto diritto.


Cosa?
Amare ed essere amato? 
Su quale costituzione è scritto?
Ma quando mai?!
 E' uno straordinario privilegio amare ed è un incredibile regalo essere amati!
Ma quale diritto?!!
A chi mi devo rivolgere per protestare per aver visto disatteso un mio diritto?!!!

Se si parte da questo presupposto fasullo del diritto, si vive in un harmony checché ci si racconti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non so davvero cosa dirti... io non riesco davvero a vivere con una persona con la quale vado a letto, con la quale ho un figlio, con la quale mi sono sposato e non sentirmi dire ti amo... forse sbaglio solo i tempi.


 Santo cielo ...dovevi restare con la mamma!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> giochiamo a fare finta.
> fingiamo che tu sia mio marito.
> 
> mi hai tradito.
> ...


 Mi sembra una corretta interpretazione del sentire di una tradita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Fai un pò te. A me sembra ipocrita dire il contrario, oppure essere masochisti. Chi me lo fa fare di stare insieme ad una persona che non mi dà ciò che voglio?
> 
> E non parlo del mio caso, sia chiaro.


 Ma tu credi di poter trovare chi ti sappia amare più di tua moglie e come vuoi tu?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei di un egoismo esagerato.
> e a lei chi glielo fa fare di stare con uno che oltre ad averla tradita passa metà del tempo a fare il bambino che sbatte i piedini per terra perchè non è ancora stato perdonato? che pretende che si dimentichi tutto e si riparta come se non fosse successo niente?
> *la fortuna immensa di trovare qualcuno che ti ami per come sei è sprecata per troppa gente e bisognerebbe che chi non se la merita restasse solo come un cane *
> se per te è tutto un ricevere ciò che tu stabilisci debba ricevere mi sa la tua storia con lei non durerà più di tanto,
> ...


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che le hai detto?
> come ha reagito?
> secondo me parlarvi è diventato fondamentale.....



Le ho detto che stavo pensando di darle un ultimatum, ma che poi mi sono fermato a riflettere e ho capito che non è mio diritto pretendere da lei una guarigione fulminea solo perchè io l'ho già passata. E le ho detto che si, sto male a non sentirmi amato come ero abituato, ma che la capisco e sono pronto a soffrire a lungo per lei. Spero solo di riuscire a mantenere questa volontà...


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>



Ehi ehi calma, calma! Ho già fatto le mie scuse, ho enfatizzato troppo i miei sentimenti. Anche se si, egoista lo sono parecchio.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Le ho detto che stavo pensando di darle un ultimatum, ma che poi mi sono fermato a riflettere e ho capito che non è mio diritto pretendere da lei una guarigione fulminea solo perchè io l'ho già passata. E le ho detto che si, sto male a non sentirmi amato come ero abituato, ma che la capisco e sono pronto a soffrire a lungo per lei. *Spero solo di riuscire a mantenere questa volontà*...


impegnati Kid
ce la puoi fare


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*mhhhh*

Non ci scommetterei troppo!!


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ehi ehi calma, calma! Ho già fatto le mie scuse, ho enfatizzato troppo i miei sentimenti. Anche se si, egoista lo sono parecchio.


bisogna che si vada avanti però.
è scaduto il  tempo dell'accettazione dei propri difetti.
è ora di fare le cose sul serio, e di correggerli.
tutti siamo egoisti.
ma ci è concesso per poco


----------



## Old danut (18 Giugno 2009)

Kid, per egoismo tu l'hai tradita, non fare in modo di mandare tutto a quel paese per sempre il tuo egoismo. Hai avuto una bellissima possibilità di ricominciare, non è da tutti averla.


----------



## Kid (18 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Kid, per egoismo tu l'hai tradita, non fare in modo di mandare tutto a quel paese per sempre il tuo egoismo. Hai avuto una bellissima possibilità di ricominciare, non è da tutti averla.



Certo, forse il mio è solo un pò di sconforto... mi sembra che non arrivi mai la serenità. Eppure a volte mi sembra di imbeccare la strada giusta...


----------



## Old giulia (18 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non so davvero cosa dirti... io non riesco davvero a vivere con una persona con la quale vado a letto, con la quale ho un figlio, con la quale mi sono sposato e non sentirmi dire ti amo... forse sbaglio solo i tempi.


Sì Kid... tu sbagli i tempi.
Lei non si fida di te... come può dirti "ti amo"?
Sei impaziente, capriccioso, ti lamenti... sei noioso.


----------



## Old giulia (18 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza troppi giri di parole:CONVENIENZA!!Avanti il primo......


... io ero consapevole dell'amore che provavo per lui.
Ho dato una possibilità a me stessa.
Mi sono presa tutto il tempo che mi è servito per storicizzare il suo tradimento (3 anni), lui ha vissuto questo periodo con un piede fuori di casa, sapeva che potevo mandarlo via in quasiasi momento.
Mi ci è voluto più di un anno per dire ancora una volta "ti amo" e la fiducia, a volte, ancora la cerco.
Sono stata fortunata, lui è stato paziente e amorevole, è brutto dirlo ma io ho dettato le regole... prendere o lasciare (anche questo significa riconfermare i sentimenti, una prova tangibile del voler ricominciare).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> ... io ero consapevole dell'amore che provavo per lui.
> Ho dato una possibilità a me stessa.
> Mi sono presa tutto il tempo che mi è servito per storicizzare il suo tradimento (3 anni), lui ha vissuto questo periodo con un piede fuori di casa, sapeva che potevo mandarlo via in quasiasi momento.
> Mi ci è voluto più di un anno per dire ancora una volta "ti amo" e la fiducia, a volte, ancora la cerco.
> Sono stata fortunata, lui è stato paziente e amorevole, è brutto dirlo ma io ho dettato le regole... prendere o lasciare (anche questo significa riconfermare i sentimenti, una prova tangibile del voler ricominciare).


 Se uno vuole ricostruire il proprio rapporto comprende che questa è l'unica strada percorribile.


----------



## Kid (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se uno vuole ricostruire il proprio rapporto comprende che questa è l'unica strada percorribile.



Terzo giorno senza litigare dando fuori di testa superato... ed è record!


----------



## Amoremio (19 Giugno 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Terzo giorno senza litigare dando fuori di testa superato... ed è record!


AD MAIORA  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e non fermiamoci qui !
non fare come l'alcolista che per aver avuto la forza di non fermarsi in 3 osterie decide di festeggiare alla 4^


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2009)

*Amoremio*



Amoremio ha detto:


> AD MAIORA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Questo é pessimismo disfattista  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Credo riesca a resistere e mi auguro che la quarta osteria abbia ...il giorno di turno di chiusura al suo passaggio  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza troppi giri di parole:CONVENIENZA!!Avanti il primo......


 convenienza o minchionaggine (c'e' pure quella in molti casi)


----------



## Amoremio (19 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo é pessimismo disfattista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io mi auguro che Kid ce la possa fare anche senza turno di chiusura
... perchè le possibilità di scazzo non rispettano mai il turno


----------



## Kid (19 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io mi auguro che Kid ce la possa fare anche senza turno di chiusura
> ... perchè le possibilità di scazzo non rispettano mai il turno



Guarda, da parte mia posso assicurare  che ce la metterò tutta, anche perchè una coppia di amici che conosco sta divorziando e hanno una bimba... è molto triste vederli.


----------



## Old danut (19 Giugno 2009)

Personalmente adesso non voglio più perdonare, voglio solo prendermi le mie rivincite nella vita e buttarle in faccia a chi mi ha fatto del male, far vedere quanto è stata meschina come persona e augurandole...di non risolvere mai i suoi problemi.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

*l'insostenibile pesantezza dell'essere....*



danut ha detto:


> Personalmente adesso non voglio più perdonare, voglio solo prendermi le mie rivincite nella vita e buttarle in faccia a chi mi ha fatto del male, far vedere quanto è stata meschina come persona e augurandole...di non risolvere mai i suoi problemi.


----------



## Bruja (23 Giugno 2009)

*danut*



danut ha detto:


> Personalmente adesso non voglio più perdonare, voglio solo prendermi le mie rivincite nella vita e buttarle in faccia a chi mi ha fatto del male, far vedere quanto è stata meschina come persona e augurandole...di non risolvere mai i suoi problemi.


Credo che questa parte sia la seconda da prendere in considerazione, prima perdona te stesso per lo stare così male nonostante la pochezza della persona in questione; vedrai che una volta fatto, quello che vuoi attuare contro di lei avrà perso di importanza perché non sarà più il fulcro dei tuoi pensieri... ti auguro di lasciarla alla sua vita, che mi pare già combinata male nonostante tutto.
Bruja


----------



## Old farfalladorata (27 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza troppi giri di parole:CONVENIENZA!!Avanti il primo......


Sono appena iscritta e il primo post che leggo è il tuo! Sono d'accordoooooooo !!!
Convenienza pura...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Chi ama davvero non può perdonare...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2009)

farfalladorata ha detto:


> Sono appena iscritta e il primo post che leggo è il tuo! Sono d'accordoooooooo !!!
> Convenienza pura...
> 
> 
> ...


come fai ad esserne certa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





benvenuta.


----------



## Old danut (27 Giugno 2009)

Oddio, chi ama davvero perdona eccome, il problema è chi deve essere perdonato riesce a geestire il lungo cammino del perdono?


----------



## Old Black Mamba (27 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Oddio, chi ama davvero perdona eccome, il problema è chi deve essere perdonato riesce a geestire il lungo cammino del perdono?



*Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio.*


----------



## Old farfalladorata (27 Giugno 2009)

*Per Anna*

Grazie 1000 per il benvenuto.
Ti dirò subito, per quanto valga (ovvio) il mio esclusivo pensiero - che purtoppo corrisponde a esperienza - che se 'ami' totalmente e appassionatamente, senza riserve,  non puoi sopportare un tradimento: è il terremoto dei sentimenti, è tutta la struttura che crolla... Quale vita dopo? 
Ma certo che si può... "tirare avanti" ma dentro, veramente dentro, si può perdonare? Voglio dire: cos'è il perdono? 
Forse... OK, ti perdono, 'amici' come prima? Qua la mano e...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   dimentichiamo, mettiamoci un pietra sopra? 
Sì... in amicizia e fra parenti è non solo possibile ma, spesso, utile e umano. 
Ma con l'amore, ahinoi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  io non ce l'ho fatta ed è stato meglio così in quanto sarei ancora qui ad arrovellarmi per i sospetti... (non quelli antichi, ma quelli di chi ha tale propensione...).
Per come la penso io, e per come l'ho vissuta, la 'storia', della (mia)  coppia, un "tradimento" è una ferita che sanguinerà per sempre. 
Tanto vale metterci su un cicatrizzante e voltare pagina, per la propria serenità... da cercare in una dimensione alternativa che non sia quella del ricordo-sofferenza-sospetto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io l'ho fatto e lo rifarei.


----------



## Old farfalladorata (27 Giugno 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio.*


Assolutamente sììììììììììììììììì... inutile illudersi e sperare...
Ormai la frittata è fatta!  Tiè, tiè e tiè  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Piangi pure lacrime di coccodrillo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...
Chiedo scusa, sono nuova del forum: dov'è l'icona del coccodrillo?


----------



## Old farfalladorata (27 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Oddio, chi ama davvero perdona eccome, il problema è chi deve essere perdonato riesce a geestire il lungo cammino del perdono?


Ciao, scusa la confidenza, essendo appena approdata qui...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Hai sviscerato il problema vero: come "gestire" il dopo? 
Ma non da parte di chi ha tradito: il personaggio che è stato capace di tanto è - altrettanto - capace di FINGERE, per convenienza oppure perchè il partner occasionale non offre fiducia alcuna (se non al chiuso di una camera da letto, ove interpreta se stesso per 'cinque o cinquanta' minuti...). 
La vita non è fra le lenzuola. E lo sanno cani e porci.
Allora... chi dovrebbe perdonare, secondo te, e accetto i tuoi pareri, dovrebbe valutare che sia il fedifrago/a... a 'gestire' (magari con la propria coscienza) i propri - eventuali - errori?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mah... secondo me, la tua visione altruistica è sovraesposta...
Ciao, con simpatia per le anime buone.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Giugno 2009)

farfalladorata ha detto:


> Grazie 1000 per il benvenuto.
> Ti dirò subito, per quanto valga (ovvio) il mio esclusivo pensiero - che purtoppo corrisponde a esperienza - che se 'ami' totalmente e appassionatamente, senza riserve, non puoi sopportare un tradimento: è il terremoto dei sentimenti, è tutta la struttura che crolla... Quale vita dopo?
> Ma certo che si può... "tirare avanti" ma dentro, veramente dentro, si può perdonare? Voglio dire: cos'è il perdono?
> Forse... OK, ti perdono, 'amici' come prima? Qua la mano e...
> ...


Far asurgere a regola universale ciò che è capitato personalmente a noi, spesso impedisce il poter vedere la problematica da altre angolazioni. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ps. Benvenuta


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Giugno 2009)

farfalladorata ha detto:


> Ciao, scusa la confidenza, essendo appena approdata qui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trovo qualche contraddizione in ciò che scrivi.

Se la vita non è fra le lenzuola, non credi che altri fattori potrebbero venir presi in considerazione prima di decidere di non dar alcun altra chance al rapporto?

Quanto alla gestione del tradimento, perchè dovrebbe competere solo al traditore? Non è che gli dai troppo potere...o che consideri in realtà troppo debole te stessa per poter gestire la cosa e capire (se c'è ovviamente qualcosa da capire) ed eventualmente rimuovere le cause che al tradimento han portato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2009)

farfalladorata ha detto:


> Ciao, scusa la confidenza, essendo appena approdata qui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E' vero che il traditore è poco credibile, ma in ogni caso è difficile che il tradito lo riesca a considerare affidabile.


----------



## Old farfalladorata (27 Giugno 2009)

*Mah... veramente...*

*....l'ho appena detto e sottoscritto: il mio è un parere personale!*
Forse che in un forum non ci si deve esprimere? E allora a che serve?
Se dovessi prendere lezioni  (e succhiare dalle altrui ideologie) magari farei un corso accelerato CEPU...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Far ASSURGERE a regola universale... quando mai l'ho scritto o tentato di inoculare nell'altrui pensieri? Eppure non ho bevuto, giuro!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




La tua risposta-riscontro è certamente oggettiva ma... vale anche per te e per le tue opinioni?
Grazie per il benvenuto.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2009)

farfalladorata ha detto:


> *....l'ho appena detto e sottoscritto: il mio è un parere personale!*
> Forse che in un forum non ci si deve esprimere? E allora a che serve?
> Se dovessi prendere lezioni (e succhiare dalle altrui ideologie) magari farei un corso accelerato CEPU...
> 
> ...


che tipa!
non so che storia ti abbia fatto approdare qui, ma presumo niente di allegro... per cui, orsù, raccontati e saremo magnanimi (speraci).


----------



## Old farfalladorata (27 Giugno 2009)

Ciao Anna, avevo riposto ma... tutto è sparito in un attimo! Potenza della rete (o l'inconsapevole digitazione ?!?). 

Ora me ne vado a dormire. Non prima di anticiparti che la mia è una storia moooooolto comune (direi banale), che non starò certo a raccontare per tediare la piazza. 
La Vostra magnanimità, di già, mi è di conforto! 
E che sono una 'tipa' non me l'aveva mai detto nessuno... Hahahaha, grazie 100.000! 
Notte notte...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Giugno 2009)

farfalladorata ha detto:


> Ciao Anna, avevo riposto ma... tutto è sparito in un attimo! Potenza della rete (o l'inconsapevole digitazione ?!?).
> 
> Ora me ne vado a dormire. Non prima di anticiparti che la mia è una storia moooooolto comune (direi banale), che non starò certo a raccontare per tediare la piazza.
> La Vostra magnanimità, di già, mi è di conforto!
> ...


come vuoi. anyway, una storia non è mai banale se non è banale chi la ha vissuta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2009)

farfalladorata ha detto:


> Ciao Anna, avevo riposto ma... tutto è sparito in un attimo! Potenza della rete (o l'inconsapevole digitazione ?!?).
> 
> Ora me ne vado a dormire. Non prima di anticiparti che la mia è una storia moooooolto comune (direi banale), che non starò certo a raccontare per tediare la piazza.
> La Vostra magnanimità, di già, mi è di conforto!
> ...


 Alla prossima ..notte


----------



## Old farfalladorata (28 Giugno 2009)

*Anna*

Tutti siamo 'banali' in quanto tutti uguali e, nello stesso tempo, tutti diversi.
Soffriamo per le medesime circostanze: chi più e chi meno... chi reagisce in un modo e chi in un altro...
Banali sono anche le frasi fatte.


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2009)

*farfalladorata*



farfalladorata ha detto:


> Tutti siamo 'banali' in quanto tutti uguali e, nello stesso tempo, tutti diversi.
> Soffriamo per le medesime circostanze: chi più e chi meno... chi reagisce in un modo e chi in un altro...
> Banali sono anche le frasi fatte.


La banalità spesso é una valutazione personale, a volte sono banali anche quelli che ci leggono o ascoltano, ma bisogna essere prudenti, spesso accade che la linea di demarcazione fra banalità e sano buonsenso sia proprio millesimale... E' come quando si beve un vino, chi ha il palato non esperto rischia di rigettare grandi annate per gusto stereotipato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Al piacere di rileggerti
Bruja

p.s. Quanto al tradimento, resto sempre del parere che non sia il tradimento in sé l'atto ignobile, ma spesso il come venga perpetrato. Ci sono tradimenti chiari sia pure nella loro "ferocia aggressiva" verso i nostri sentimenti e la nostra fiducia , e tradimenti infami da esseri vili che vengono sostenuti da una patetica giostra di menzogne e meschine situazioni che rendono pietosi più gli amanti che il/la tradito/a.


----------

